# Restaurant owner kicks Sarah Sanders party out on moral grounds



## tyroneweaver (Jun 23, 2018)

A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds. 

The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members." 

Others say the owner didn't want Huckabee Sanders in the restaurant out of "moral conviction."

This is the second time this week someone from the Trump Administration was drummed out of a restaurant. Earlier this week Homeland Sec;urity Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen was booted from a Mexican restaurant near The White House. 

The Red Hen's Yelp pages has blown up with glowing and damning reviews ... along political lines, of course.





Sarah Huckabee Sanders Kicked Out of Restaurant on Moral Grounds

To bad she wasn't baking a gay wedding cake.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 23, 2018)

The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.

The restaurants are complicit in this bullshit because they ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN rather than removing the people acting like unhinged lunatics.

Let these establishments know what you think. Call them, boycott them.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

The baker can kick out gays on moral grounds. Case closed.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 23, 2018)

On my list of things to do today.....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 23, 2018)

I think a letter of disagreement is in order for this owner....maybe a full page open letter to the jackass and his lousy rat infested restaurant....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 23, 2018)

The Red Hen
11 E Washington St, Lexington, VA 24450
(540) 464-4401

Google Maps


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 23, 2018)

Lexington went for Hillary, but the surrounding county was strongly Trump.

The Red Hen may have committed business seppuku.  They are only a 3-star restaurant, and I would suspect a good percentage of their clientele support Trump.

NOTE:  Just looked at YELP.  It's down to 2 1/2 stars.


----------



## del (Jun 23, 2018)

i'm sure she's still welcome at golden corral, with the usual caveat that all you can eat doesn't apply to her and her piglets.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

del said:


> i'm sure she's still welcome at golden corral, with the usual caveat that all you can eat doesn't apply to her and her piglets.


The homos are welcomed at the cumcake factory.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 23, 2018)

The classless Left continues to lower the bar on decency "How low can you go"?


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Jun 23, 2018)

Don't forget to rate them on Facebook.


----------



## mdk (Jun 23, 2018)

I support the decision of the business even though I would never act in such a manner.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> 
> The restaurants are complicit in this bullshit because they ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN rather than removing the people acting like unhinged lunatics.
> 
> Let these establishments know what you think. Call them, boycott them.




I usually don't wear my red REPUBLICAN ball cap announcing my political views while I'm eating, so they can usually only tell I'm a conservative by all the starving children clinging to my pants legs begging me for a crumb of food or the frightened grandmothers trailing me afraid I'm either going to cancel their healthcare or push their wheelchairs over a cliff.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 23, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Don't forget to rate them on Facebook.


I would but I don't Facebook. I shut it down when my youngest got out of the Army.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The Red Hen
> 11 E Washington St, Lexington, VA 24450
> (540) 464-4401
> 
> Google Maps



Well that does it, I will never eat at the Red Hen again...not that I have ever been to Lexington Va to begin with.   It is funny how you snowflakes get all whiny about this but you cheer this...


----------



## Timmy (Jun 23, 2018)

What happened to free speech ?!  What happened to letting businesses serve whomever they want ?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

The Trump administration has exposed the Losers as intolerant, women-hating bigots.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 23, 2018)

Timmy said:


> What happened to free speech ?!  What happened to letting businesses serve whomever they want ?


Has nothing to do with free speech derp. 

Disrupting a business establishment from their business is not a right


----------



## Issa (Jun 23, 2018)

She is a pig and she should be treated as one. I would not welcome her or any trump supporter into my business. And I'm not even a liberal....sick and tired of the fake conservatives....no compassion, bunch of liars and crooks.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 23, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members."
> Others say the owner didn't want Huckabee Sanders in the restaurant out of "moral conviction."
> This is the second time this week someone from the Trump Administration was drummed out of a restaurant. Earlier this week Homeland Sec;urity Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen was booted from a Mexican restaurant near The White House.
> ...



Hard Left Democrats, ever the sore losers, are now resorting to this bad behavior as their last resort to show contempt for the other half of the nation because they do not believe in the peaceful transition of power, they don't believe in fair play, they are bad sports, they know they've been losing horribly for years because of their little whiny crybaby mentality and just aren't good Americans.  They are the emerging American ISIS.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 23, 2018)

Issa said:


> She is a pig and she should be treated as one. I would not welcome her or any trump supporter into my business. And I'm not even a liberal....sick and tired of the fake conservatives....no compassion, bunch of liars and crooks.



So, you're a bad businessman too.  Not surprising.  I myself have always welcomed anyone with cash to spend.


----------



## del (Jun 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i'm sure she's still welcome at golden corral, with the usual caveat that all you can eat doesn't apply to her and her piglets.
> ...



at your usual table?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

Issa said:


> She is a pig and she should be treated as one. I would not welcome her or any trump supporter into my business. And I'm not even a liberal....sick and tired of the fake conservatives....no compassion, bunch of liars and crooks.


You might want to open a dildo store the Losers will flock to it.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

del said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


I don't eat there on  moral grounds, but your order is ready with the extra icing.


----------



## del (Jun 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> You might want to open a dildo store the Losers will flock to it.



are you their official spokeslube?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

del said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to open a dildo store the Losers will flock to it.
> ...


You don't use lube. Old Dry Hole they call you.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 23, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > The Red Hen
> ...


Are you seriously equating a sign on private property on the side of a road to people being accosted while eating dinner in a public restaurant?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 23, 2018)

The Red Hen is getting deluged with bad reviews.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 23, 2018)

thoughts and prayers…thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 23, 2018)

Well, this is certainly one of the many ways a restaurant can go out of business.


----------



## Issa (Jun 23, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > She is a pig and she should be treated as one. I would not welcome her or any trump supporter into my business. And I'm not even a liberal....sick and tired of the fake conservatives....no compassion, bunch of liars and crooks.
> ...


I simply dont do business with crooks.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 23, 2018)

Issa said:


> She is a pig and she should be treated as one. I would not welcome her or any trump supporter into my business. And I'm not even a liberal....sick and tired of the fake conservatives....no compassion, bunch of liars and crooks.



  Yeah. You only like *real* conservatives.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> 
> The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members."
> 
> ...


That fat bitch doesn't need to be stuffing any more food down that lying gullet anyways


----------



## Issa (Jun 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > She is a pig and she should be treated as one. I would not welcome her or any trump supporter into my business. And I'm not even a liberal....sick and tired of the fake conservatives....no compassion, bunch of liars and crooks.
> ...


Melania probably will be my first customer since the orange cant satisfy her. Heck she might need a strapon.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

Issa said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


If she's teaming up with you she will for sure.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 23, 2018)

Yelp reviews currently has them at a 2 1/2 star establishment...good work Red Hen.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 23, 2018)

Would have been allowed to boot her out if she were an Illegal?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> 
> The restaurants are complicit in this bullshit because they ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN rather than removing the people acting like unhinged lunatics.
> 
> Let these establishments know what you think. Call them, boycott them.



I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 23, 2018)

Issa said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Yet you support Democrats.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 23, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Red Hen is getting deluged with bad reviews.


Their website is down lol


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> 
> The restaurants are complicit in this bullshit because they ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN rather than removing the people acting like unhinged lunatics.
> 
> Let these establishments know what you think. Call them, boycott them.


When they go out of business this summer their building will make a nice Trump 2020 Headquarters for VA.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 23, 2018)

Apparently the supreme court says they can do just what they did….


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 23, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> 
> The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members."
> 
> ...











If bakers don't have to bake cakes for gays, then restaurants don't have to serve water buffalo.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 23, 2018)

Their Google reviews are flying in lol. 
Shame all those employees are likely to end up unemployed because of the owners stupidity


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 23, 2018)

Issa said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Sarah Sanders is a crook?  How so?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> 
> The restaurants are complicit in this bullshit because they ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN rather than removing the people acting like unhinged lunatics.
> 
> Let these establishments know what you think. Call them, boycott them.


The left is "now" out of control?  The left has been behaving like 5 year old's that throw tantrums by throwing themselves on the ground, flailing their arms and legs, while screaming....NO!....NO!....NO!....NO!  ever since Trump was elected.  I've been on this earth a good many years and I've never before seen such immaturity.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 23, 2018)

We should send that Restaurant thank you cards......November is the midterm election and these democrats are activating the conservative base like none of the establishment republicans can....

they want to increase taxes.... check
They want to ban and confiscate guns... check
They want to open the borders.... check
They want to end the 2nd Amendment... check
They will impeach Trump 30 seconds after they win the house... check

They are attacking conservative women in public, and acting smug about it... check...

You guys.... I don't know if I could have sent out a memo to you on how to help us win the midterms that would have been as effective as this...

Thank you...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Red Hen is getting deluged with bad reviews.


Even more good reviews 

Best advertising the place has ever had


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The Red Hen is getting deluged with bad reviews.
> ...


You have to know this is likely to end bad for the restaurant. Very few small businesses can take this kind of heat.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


They kicked a conniving bitch out of their restaurant.  So what.  They'll be fine.


----------



## Issa (Jun 23, 2018)

I will visit the restaurant just to thank them. Heck I'll order food to be delivered to a shelter. 

The fat ugly mean bitch should go on a diet anyway. How far does she wanna get? Donnie the obese too needs to slim down. Far ugly inside out bunch.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> 
> The restaurants are complicit in this bullshit because they ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN rather than removing the people acting like unhinged lunatics.
> 
> Let these establishments know what you think. Call them, boycott them.


All restaurants should kick Gramps and all his friends out too


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2018)

*Stephanie Wilkinson, co-owner of the Red Hen in VA, is a BIGOT. *No worries Stephanie, there are plenty of other options. Glad to know you're a hater and a bigot so I can stay away from your restaurant. I wouldn't put it past you to spit in my food if you found out I voted for Donald Trump.

God Bless America and God Bless our President.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> They kicked a conniving bitch out of their restaurant.  So what.  They'll be fine.


Not if the majority of those who reside around the restaurant are behind her. If she did nothing to deserve being thrown out of the place like create a public disturbance inside the building for example, the people in charge of the business have just signed it's death certificate.

God bless you and Sarah always!!!

Holly


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

The Big Tent has become a sinkhole.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 23, 2018)

"Sarah Sanders chose to be the mouthpiece of a racist administration that rips children from their mothers. But our country’s LGBT, many of whom serve in our military, teach our children, or heal our patients, had no choice in their sexual orientation. Red Hen kicked out a bigot."


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

JOSweetHeart said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > They kicked a conniving bitch out of their restaurant.  So what.  They'll be fine.
> ...


The restaurant is farm to table, with a vegan menu.  They're not losing a single customer, and probably gaining more.  Sarah Sanders can go to hell.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 23, 2018)

When will Red Hen be closing for a day for diversity training?


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

Fang said:


> *Stephanie Wilkinson, co-owner of the Red Hen in VA, is a BIGOT. *No worries Stephanie, there are plenty of other options. Glad to know you're a hater and a bigot so I can stay away from your restaurant. I wouldn't put it past you to spit in my food if you found out I voted for Donald Trump.
> 
> God Bless America and God Bless our President.


I'd give her a medal   Let the scum know they're not wanted  ,,,except by deplorable..and dotards


----------



## Issa (Jun 23, 2018)

Political aside...and just by looking at sanders would you trust her? She got that mean bitchy naggy face. And to top it all she is a liar that lies for a liar. Fick her obese ass, she needs a diet, they did her a favor.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > *Stephanie Wilkinson, co-owner of the Red Hen in VA, is a BIGOT. *No worries Stephanie, there are plenty of other options. Glad to know you're a hater and a bigot so I can stay away from your restaurant. I wouldn't put it past you to spit in my food if you found out I voted for Donald Trump.
> ...



Of course. You're a bigot.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


New sign up 
No shoes
No shirt
No sandals
NO MORALS NO SERVICE


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 23, 2018)

Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave

Will visit this restuarant the next time I am in Alexandria....for sure!  BIG TIP!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 23, 2018)

Well..................it's gonna be interesting to see how this plays out on Trump's twitter feed.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

Issa said:


> She is a pig and she should be treated as one. I would not welcome her or any trump supporter into my business. And I'm not even a liberal....sick and tired of the fake conservatives....no compassion, bunch of liars and crooks.



So you are an intolerant bigot that hates tolerant bigots, however you are morally superior because you feel you are and is all about you nd your feelings.

I wouldn’t eat at an establishment that discriminated against people of color, race, ethnicity, sex, sexual preference, religion or politics. 

I feel you have a right to be a bigoted asshole and not serve people with which you disagree, just post sign that you are a bigoted asshole that reserves the right for you to be a bigoted asshole and I will definitely stay away.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 23, 2018)

we should take this to the Supreme Court and let them decide if this is legal...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

edward37 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



That is great, then I can make a moral judgement to stay out of the establishment, more people should do this.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> 
> Will visit this restuarant the next time I am in Alexandria....for sure!  BIG TIP!


It's in Lexington.  It's Hillary country.


----------



## Issa (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > She is a pig and she should be treated as one. I would not welcome her or any trump supporter into my business. And I'm not even a liberal....sick and tired of the fake conservatives....no compassion, bunch of liars and crooks.
> ...


You call me a bigot and you voted for a bigot? HAHAHAHA what an idiot. 
I'm not a fan of bigots that vote and help bigots...if that makes me a bigot, GREAT.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> we should take this to the Supreme Court and let them decide if this is legal...



Prefectly legal, politics is not a right, it is a choice.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> ...


All of NOVA is dem land, a reflection of the Fed's massive socialistic growth from DC outward. 
Lexington is more conservative.
Horrible marketing strategy. This restaurant just ran themselves out of business.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Who did I vote for? It wasn’t Trump or Clinton tell me who I voted for.

You are a hateful, judge mental, intolerant bigot, and that is the best part of your hideous personality.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Lexington went 60/30 to Hillary.  It is also not in NOVA.  You are embarrassingly misinformed.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 23, 2018)

If you want to see how liberals REALLY feel about women...just scroll through the offensive remarks made about Sarah Huckabee Sanders simply because she's a conservative.  Double standard?  Liberal women are protected flowers not to be harmed in any way or you are a SEXIST!  Conservative women deserve to be stoned in the streets!  Ah yes...the party of "inclusion"...that's you liberals!  (eye roll)


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> If you want to see how liberals REALLY feel about women...just scroll through the offensive remarks made about Sarah Huckabee Sanders simply because she's a conservative.  Double standard?  Liberal women are protected flowers not to be harmed in any way or you are a SEXIST!  Conservative women deserve to be stoned in the streets!  Ah yes...the party of "inclusion"...that's you liberals!  (eye roll)


Aw the PC police swoops in.  Poor baby snowflake


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2018)

He probably thinks she is gay

Conservatives would applaud then


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to see how liberals REALLY feel about women...just scroll through the offensive remarks made about Sarah Huckabee Sanders simply because she's a conservative.  Double standard?  Liberal women are protected flowers not to be harmed in any way or you are a SEXIST!  Conservative women deserve to be stoned in the streets!  Ah yes...the party of "inclusion"...that's you liberals!  (eye roll)
> ...


The head pat of defeat.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to see how liberals REALLY feel about women...just scroll through the offensive remarks made about Sarah Huckabee Sanders simply because she's a conservative.  Double standard?  Liberal women are protected flowers not to be harmed in any way or you are a SEXIST!  Conservative women deserve to be stoned in the streets!  Ah yes...the party of "inclusion"...that's you liberals!  (eye roll)
> ...



We don't HAVE a PC police squad, Old School!  That's YOU GUYS!


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to see how liberals REALLY feel about women...just scroll through the offensive remarks made about Sarah Huckabee Sanders simply because she's a conservative.  Double standard?  Liberal women are protected flowers not to be harmed in any way or you are a SEXIST!  Conservative women deserve to be stoned in the streets!  Ah yes...the party of "inclusion"...that's you liberals!  (eye roll)
> ...


Sanders is a liar who lies right to your face  carrying the moron trumps water . No one better to endure the slings and arrows she so richly deserves


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Yet there you were PC policing.  Will you be okay?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 23, 2018)

We're the ones who MOCK your holier than thou attempts at political correctness.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 23, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



No..a reflection on intelligence and education.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I'm fine thanks.  The guy I voted for to do a job is in office and slowly but surely checking off the things on the agenda he ran on.

The better question is...are YOU okay?  The woman you voted for is unemployed and sitting on her sizable rump bemoaning the fact she didn't win the Presidency.  Will you be okay?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

What a shame, and even worse, no doubt they'll be heroes.

We're just acting like children now.  Adults don't do this, regardless of what they think of the other person.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 23, 2018)

If the best that you on the left have got is kicking conservatives out of the businesses you own...then that says volumes about who's "okay" and who's obviously not!  Just saying...


----------



## cnm (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> We're just acting like children now. Adults don't do this, regardless of what they think of the other person.


Really? So you would have served, say...Manson, for example?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 23, 2018)

You know, I went to the website of this place, and it's an independent little place, and is not part of a chain.  You guys said that the baker could refuse service to anyone they wanted because of moral beliefs, so why can't the owner of this restaurant do the same?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

cnm said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > We're just acting like children now. Adults don't do this, regardless of what they think of the other person.
> ...


So you're comparing...

Oh, never mind.  I don't know how to communicate with someone like you.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

The wings have killed this country.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> ...



Just the city.  The surrounding county is Trump.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Did the guy you voted for run on an agenda of separating children from parents  and separating America from the rest of the world ,,,? Did he run on the great separations of Americans ?  Question,,,,,if you knew those were the roads he would take would you still have voted for him?


----------



## cnm (Jun 23, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > She is a pig and she should be treated as one. I would not welcome her or any trump supporter into my business. And I'm not even a liberal....sick and tired of the fake conservatives....no compassion, bunch of liars and crooks.
> ...


I for one don't doubt that for a second.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 23, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



No...he ran on strengthening the border and enforcing our immigration laws.  The "separating" children thing is nothing more that a diversion to keep people from focusing on the IG report that just came out that shows how disgustingly corrupt the LAST administration was!


----------



## cnm (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> You have to know this is likely to end bad for the restaurant. Very few small businesses can take this kind of heat.


_In a new study from Stanford Graduate School of Business, researchers say in some cases negative publicity can increase sales when a product or company is relatively unknown, simply because it stimulates product awareness.

"Most companies are concerned with one of two problems," says Alan Sorensen, associate professor of economics and strategic management at the business school and one of the authors of the study. "Either they're trying to figure out how to get the public to think their product is a good one, or they're just trying to get people to know about their product. In some markets, where there are lots of competing products, they're more preoccupied with the latter. In that case, any publicity, positive or negative, turns out to be valuable."
When Is Bad Publicity Good?_​


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 23, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Your willful stupidity is indeed astounding.

The Red Hen - Lexington, VA


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

I wonder how much worse this gets.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


And perhaps that IG report is a diversion from how the republican house is cutting 100's of millions from medicare and SS  ?


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 23, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



My Bad
...thought it was in Alexandria.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Did the guy you voted for run on an agenda of separating children from parents  and separating America from the rest of the world ,,,? Did he run on the great separations of Americans ?  Question,,,,,if you knew those were the roads he would take would you still have voted for him?



I didn’t vote Trump however we have been separating families in America for many many years before Trump was ever President, but you will overlook that travesty and only key on one issue and ignore a greater issue.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Oldstyle This IG report?
*4 key takeaways from the inspector general’s report on the FBI, Comey, and Clinton emails*
*The IG found little evidence that political bias impacted the Clinton email probe — but sharply criticized James Comey and Peter Strzok.*
By Andrew Prokopandrew@vox.com  Updated Jun 14, 2018, 5:50pm EDTSHARE




James Comey.
 Brendan SmialowskiAFP/Getty
A new report by the Justice Department’s inspector general has found little affirmative evidence that political bias affected the FBI’s handling of the Hillary Clinton email investigation.

But the report (which you can read at this link) criticizes several FBI employees involved in the probe for expressing anti-Trump political views in private messages — and it criticizes then-FBI Director James Comey’s unusual decisions to circumvent Justice Department leadership and speak publicly about the case.

Regarding the overall handling of the email probe itself, Inspector General Michael Horowitz extensively reviewed decisions about whom the FBI and DOJ interviewed, how they sought evidence, how they decided to grant immunity to certain people, and so on. Without endorsing all these choices, he concluded that overall, they were “not unreasonable” and seemed based on investigative judgment calls — not political bias, as President Trump and many on the right have often asserted.

While FBI director Christopher Wray said Thursday afternoon that he was “disappointed” by the report’s findings overall, he did point out that “this report did not find any evidence of political bias or improper considerations actually impacting the investigation under review.”

And on two more specific fronts, Horowitz is far more critical.

First, he writes, FBI officials involved in the case sent each other messages on their FBI devices “that created the appearance” of political bias. Here, he particularly criticizes FBI counterintelligence agent Peter Strzok for texting his co-worker and lover Lisa Page that “we’ll stop” Trump from winning the election.

Horowitz says he found no affirmative evidence that Strzok skewed his decision-making for political reasons. But he says he “did not have confidence” that Strzok’s decision in the campaign’s final month to prioritize the Trump campaign/Russia probe over new Clinton emails on Anthony Weiner’s laptop “was free from bias.” He writes that Strzok and other FBI employees “brought discredit to themselves” and hurt the bureau’s reputation.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> I wonder how much worse this gets.


Intolerance will continue to grow, the extremes will see to it.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 23, 2018)

cnm said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > We're just acting like children now. Adults don't do this, regardless of what they think of the other person.
> ...



You're seriously comparing Sanders to Manson?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how much worse this gets.
> ...


Yep, I agree.  I don't get it.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


That's where we are, Will.
.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> What a shame, and even worse, no doubt they'll be heroes.
> 
> We're just acting like children now.  Adults don't do this, regardless of what they think of the other person.



It's an expression of an honest emotion, serial liars deserve no respect.

Shaming someone is basically harmless, unlike driving a car at high speed into a crowd or lynching them.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Did the guy you voted for run on an agenda of separating children from parents  and separating America from the rest of the world ,,,? Did he run on the great separations of Americans ?  Question,,,,,if you knew those were the roads he would take would you still have voted for him?
> ...


PAP contrary to republican beliefs NO Dem wants illegals into this country    ...We want the ones here for many years committing no crime ,and their families,  able to stay here


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What a shame, and even worse, no doubt they'll be heroes.
> ...


As I said, some will be happy with this.

It's always okay when "my" side does it.

This is just sad to watch.
.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Manson was insane, brain addled by drugs.  Sander is a serial liar, someone whose intent is to mislead the public.  Pick your poison; Manson convinced others to kill, Sanders convinces others to kill democracy.  Both are evil, the former by birth, the latter by opportunity.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Their Google reviews are flying in lol.
> Shame all those employees are likely to end up unemployed because of the owners stupidity


Such butthurt from Snowflakes


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> 
> Will visit this restuarant the next time I am in Alexandria....for sure!  BIG TIP!


She needs to be shunned and thrown out of the country


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Manson was insane, brain addled by drugs.  Sander is a serial liar, someone whose intent is to mislead the public.  Pick your poison; Manson convinced others to kill, Sanders convinces others to kill democracy.  Both are evil, the former by birth, the latter by opportunity.


Which one harms the most people?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Their Google reviews are flying in lol.
> ...


They're still mad about...you know...Hillary.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> ...



The restaurant owner?

I agree


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Wow.  Thanks.

I absolutely believe that you absolutely believe that.

And that's our problem.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

This is getting scary.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how much worse this gets.
> ...


You don't think trump helped bring it on bashing and lying about everyone and their fathers   and continues to do so?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 23, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


The Obama White house weaponizing the IRS and the Justice Department to use against it's political opponents is a "diversion"?  Richard Nixon was rightly run out of office for doing far less than Barack Obama did while in office.

The GOP working to keep Medicare and Social Security solvent isn't a scandal...it's grown ups doing things that need to be done to keep their household budget from becoming a joke!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 23, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



He didn't have "confidence" that Struzok wasn't biased?  Seriously?  YOU'D HAVE TO BE A COMPLETE MORON NOT TO GRASP THAT STRUZOK WAS COMPLETELY BIASED!!!


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


But a trillion or so in taxcuts  mainly to the rich and powerful are fine and dandy?


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Ever hear of starving the beast?? Exactly what  repubs are trying to pull off


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2018)

Liberals are the biggest assholes on the planet.  They are always obnoxious and act like turds.

The restaurant should be shut down for discrimination.  If you have to serve queers that are not covered under the Civil Rights Act then you should be required to serve White Women.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


And Dems agree with you ,,,,or only honest repubs like Trump?


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 23, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What a shame, and even worse, no doubt they'll be heroes.
> ...



Or taking a breast feeding baby away from its mother...


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 23, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Those tax cuts went out to ALL Americans!  It's part of the reason why the economy is doing so well right now and so many more Americans are finding good jobs with good pay checks.  Yeah...that's pretty much the definition of "fine and dandy" for me!


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2018)

These are the filthy ass Moon Bat assholes.  They look like stupid Libtards, don't they?  All they need are their silly pink pussy hats.  The "woman" looks like a transsexual, doesn't she?


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 23, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Think about why it's called a "beast" in the first place?  Because it's grown too large and is eating us out of house and home?  Duh?  Yes...they're trying to starve the beast.  Anyone who doesn't think the beast needs to brought under control is a fool.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

Flash said:


> The restaurant should be shut down for discrimination.


That's the kind of thing the Regressive Left would do.

Let people have their say.  This should be instructing us on how bad we've allowed things to become.
.


----------



## buttercup (Jun 23, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Don't forget to rate them on Facebook.



It's at 2.4.

...and it appears that they closed the rating.

Dumb business move, imo. Whenever companies get political, they typically alienate half the population.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 23, 2018)

Flash said:


>


Someone showed class in that instance...it wasn't the restaurant owner.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Sanders should be careful. God has already struck down one Trump sycophant in a terrible car accident. While we all know it's terrible, we also know god punishes people for things small and great


Pull a Trump "I was being sarcastic!"


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 23, 2018)

This is very upsetting. What has our nation come to? The owner of that restaurant should have provided top shelf service to the Press Secretary. 

If the owner was insulted by the fact that Sec. Sanders lies to the American people every time she gets in front of a mic, she should have kept it to herself and treated her customer with respect. Outward displays of politeness are needed now more than ever! 

The radical left wing commie small business owner in this story is just another example of how the extreme fringes of our society have brought this nation down. 

It's so frightening!


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I don't have the %'s of those tax cuts going to million and billionaires  but look it up It'll amaze you how they get away with crap like that ....Trickle down never works    Remember??


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



It may be your problem, it's not mine. You've stacked out an opinion 
where both sides of an argument are fallacious, or foolish or extreme,  With nary an example or explanation as to your opinion on the crisis made by Trump on going at our Southern Border.

Where do you stand?  A mother escapes a state or community in the hope of giving her offspring a better future, is she a criminal, or is she a victim?  Where is the middle ground in this scenario?

Answer this:  Do you believe Sanders is a truth teller?  Yes or No.


----------



## buttercup (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> This is getting scary.



I was thinking the same thing. It's like everyone is going completely insane.   I'm probably alone in thinking this, but to me it feels like this increasing division is being orchestrated somehow. Divide and conquer, that's the name of the game.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 23, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> This is very upsetting. What has our nation come to? The owner of that restaurant should have provided top shelf service to the Press Secretary.
> 
> If the owner was insulted by the fact that Sec. Sanders lies to the American people every time she gets in front of a mic, she should have kept it to herself and treated her customer with respect. Outward displays of politeness are needed now more than ever!
> 
> ...



Right...this Regime deserves compassion...they are the arbiters of moral authority....of course....


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


No, I sure don't.

Of course, I don't believe that ANY partisan ideologues are truth tellers.  

I don't know what you're trying to accomplish with these behaviors, trying to out-hate other Americans.
.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

Flash said:


> These are the filthy ass Moon Bat assholes.  They look like stupid Libtards, don't they?  All they need are their silly pink pussy hats.  The "woman" looks like a transsexual, doesn't she?



She should refuse to serve herself a few meals.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 23, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This is getting scary.
> ...



Putin's plan....no doubt


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 23, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, I went to the website of this place, and it's an independent little place, and is not part of a chain.  You guys said that the baker could refuse service to anyone they wanted because of moral beliefs, so why can't the owner of this restaurant do the same?


They can. They can also reap the results from the public.

Exciting times getting to watch another butthurt libtard self destruct lol


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Why don't you know what happened at this restaurant? Do you want to know?


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 23, 2018)

I mean...shouldn't a nice low calory salad from McDs serve her better?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 23, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Lexington went for Hillary, but the surrounding county was strongly Trump.
> 
> The Red Hen may have committed business seppuku.  They are only a 3-star restaurant, and I would suspect a good percentage of their clientele support Trump.
> 
> NOTE:  Just looked at YELP.  It's down to 2 1/2 stars.



Yeah, but Yelp is pretty good about cleaning those things up.  

And as the old saying goes, there's no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## cnm (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


So when you said 'regardless' you didn't actually mean 'regardless'? The way to communicate with someone like me is to mean what you say.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This is getting scary.
> ...


I'm with ya.  I think it's a combination of things.

First, there are people on both ends of the spectrum who have a vested professional interest in keeping their flocks angry and divided.

Second, we're becoming more and more tribal and narcissistic.

And third, and this is the scary part to me, it has been so long since we communicated like adults that we appear to have lost the skills to do so.

I see this stuff day after day, I don't understand why we're choosing to behave like this, and I'm losing faith that we're going to recover.
.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Lexington went for Hillary, but the surrounding county was strongly Trump.
> ...


That's Starbuck's new logo.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

cnm said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


I just assumed that no one would stoop to the absurd.

Granted, I should know better here, but that's what happened.
.


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Lexington went for Hillary, but the surrounding county was strongly Trump.
> 
> The Red Hen may have committed business seppuku.  They are only a 3-star restaurant, and I would suspect a good percentage of their clientele support Trump.
> 
> NOTE:  Just looked at YELP.  It's down to 2 1/2 stars.


LOL

So what? By next month, they'll be back to 5 stars again.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 23, 2018)

Preferable to the cook spitting in her food...


----------



## hjmick (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> ...





The incident speaks more of the owner and staff than it does Sanders. Quite the petty and vindictive bunch of people...


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> She should refuse to serve herself a few meals.



But Hillary's fat ass is OK.


----------



## TheParser (Jun 23, 2018)

I agree with those members (and, no doubt, some guests) who feel that being kicked out of that place should be worn as a  *badge of honor* by Ms. Sanders.

*****

Wow! What a deterioration in common decency in this country!

After Vice-President Richard M. Nixon (another reviled Republican) lost to Senator John F. Kennedy in 1960, Mr. and Mrs. Nixon walked into a restaurant. All the patrons (of whom some  were presumably Democrats) all stood up and applauded. That is how adults act.


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The restaurant should be shut down for discrimination.
> ...




Actually that is an excellent point.

It is just interesting to speculate on giving these stupid Moon Bats a dose of their own medicine.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> ...


It is up to democrats to throw everyone who disagrees with them out of the country.

It's time this division cracks open like like a rotten egg.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 23, 2018)

The concern trolls are having a field day. 

Know this. If you are worried that the "wingers" on both sides will keep upping the ante until real widespread violence breaks out, you should focus your attention on those MOST LIKELY to take shit too far. 

Ya know when you were a kid and would have fun wrestling matches with siblings or friends. Invariably, the asshole of the group would do something to purposefully cause injury to someone. Everyone else played by the "rules" and avoided taking it too far. But that one asshole just couldn't help himself. He fucked it up for everyone. 

Non violent example? McConnell denying Obama the SC pick. That's the asshole ruining it for everyone by doing what the normal politicians wouldn't ever do. 

Yep. One side always takes it too far.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


And you help it along by giving billionaire huge tax breaks?  Something doesn't add up   smells bad


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


I’m totally aware of where Lexington is. My point was about VA and how any gentrified/renovated old town will go democrat. The surrounding region, not being NOVA, will go repub.
You’re dense.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2018)

The story I heard was Sarah Sanders was topless and dancing on the table
When the panties started to go.....SHE WENT


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 23, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


No, it’s horrible marketing. They insulate their social world with like-minded intolerant lefties and didn’t realize how many non-lefties they’ve relied on to run a successful business. They will soon find out.
Horrible business people.


----------



## Taz (Jun 23, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> 
> Will visit this restuarant the next time I am in Alexandria....for sure!  BIG TIP!


Maybe she was destroying the buffet table?


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




I got a nice little tax reduction because of Trump and I am not a billionaire.  If you didn't get one then it is because you are not making enough money to pay income taxes.

By the way, the rich people in this country on Wall Street and the Limousine Liberals are the ones that backed Obama in 2008 and 2012 and Crooked Hillary in 2016.

They knew they would be able to buy whatever they needed from the Democrats.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 23, 2018)

Faun said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Lexington went for Hillary, but the surrounding county was strongly Trump.
> ...



Perhaps.  Or perhaps a rival restaurant will let it be known that Republicans are welcome, and they will go there instead.


----------



## Desperado (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Taz (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> What a shame, and even worse, no doubt they'll be heroes.
> 
> We're just acting like children now.  Adults don't do this, regardless of what they think of the other person.


So the baker should have baked the gay guys their cake?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

Taz said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > What a shame, and even worse, no doubt they'll be heroes.
> ...


I wish they had.

And when they didn't, I wish the couple had just gotten over it and gone to someone else.

Not real fond of either character in that story.
.


----------



## cnm (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> I just assumed that no one would stoop to the absurd.


Well now I know you don't really mean what you say I won't take you seriously.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

cnm said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I just assumed that no one would stoop to the absurd.
> ...


Great, thanks.
.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

Flash said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Yeah only made about 500K  and paid 3 digits in taxes and any tax reduction you got will be lost because of tariffs  The world hates us ,,,except Russia   good work


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 23, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



that would be a wise business decisions.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Repub restaurants serve SOS


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 23, 2018)

Anyone else ever notice how stupid del is?


----------



## McRocket (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



*You are so full of shit....hypocrite 101.*

I typed this in a thread:

_'The DOW will now probably open down for the year...mostly thanks to Trump's stupid trade policies.'

Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up
_
And then you responded with the following:

'_*Oh good, another shallow, hyper-partisan thread on the stock market and macroeconomics.* We need at least two or three of these per day.
The market gets a little emotional now and then, the "press" tries comically to assign various motivations, and each end of the spectrum celebrates any bad stock market news when the other side is in power. And, of course, both sides pretend the stock market is the economy when it suits them.

Ultimately, the market always calms down and remembers it's just about earnings.

*Gawd, this stuff is so silly, so ignorant, and so transparent.'
*_
Dow futures slump more than 300 points as fears of a U.S.-China trade war ratchet up

All I typed was what the markets did and that it was due to Trump's (stupid - IMO) trade policies...as most economists also thought (it seems).

Yet, you instantly turn on the partisan juke box and call my simple sentence 'silly, ignorant and transparent'.

And then when I question you about it and tell you I am non-partisan...you run and hide and refuse to discuss it until someone else finally pressed you. And you attacked that guy rather viciously, and all he did was question why you did what you did. And then you proceed to tell him that he should not talk about economics to you since you are SUCH an expert (paraphrased).
 You acted like a 6 year old.

*And in this thread...you start attacking anyone who does not respect you for trying to act 'above it all'.*


So you run around preaching how partisan, tribal and narcissistic everyone ELSE is...clearly acting like Mr. UN. Trying - obviously - to make yourself seem above it all.
 But then you attack whomever and whatever you feel like with the same childishness and narcissism that you claim to despise.


*You are full of it and yourself.*
_
_


----------



## deanrd (Jun 23, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> 
> The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members."
> 
> ...


Guess she now knows what gays and blacks feel like.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Jun 23, 2018)

The owner is now blaming it on her staff, saying they asked her to kick Sanders out.  Meanwhile, the restaurant is being bombarded tonight with people calling to make reservations, using the name Donald Trump.

Why a small-town restaurant owner asked Sarah Huckabee Sanders to leave — and would do it again


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Holy crap, you're still sobbing over one post I wrote, what, six days ago?   Are you always this weepy?

I sure can get up in the heads of the Regressives, that's for sure.

If you don't like my opinions, tough shit, drama queen.


.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

I wouldn't want her in my restaurant either.  It just causes disruption when regular people are trying to eat.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2018)

Theowl32 said:


> Anyone else ever notice how stupid del is?


del is the master of the interwebs


----------



## McRocket (Jun 23, 2018)

Good for the woman who owned the restaurant.

I say a private business that offers a non-life saving product or service should be able to serve anyone OR refuse to serve anyone they wish.

And yes, I thought this in regards to the gay wedding thing.


By the way...though I thought the gay wedding cake maker was an idiot for doing what he did (though I support his right to do it)....this restaurant owner I support 100%.
 If I lived near there, I would eat at that restaurant this week JUST to support it.


*Sarah Sanders is a bitch who is the mouth piece for a disgusting human being (Trump)...I hope she gets refused service everywhere she goes (so long as it is not an important service).*


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> I wouldn't want her in my restaurant either.  It just causes disruption when regular people are trying to eat.


I’m sure they could provide separate accommodations for Sarah
Maybe if she went around the back

You know what happens when you allow one Republican to eat in your establishment. They tell their friends and then more and more will want to be served

You gotta nip it in the bud


----------



## McRocket (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Oh lookie...it is the hypocrite cometh.

The guy who loves to run around telling everyone how childish they are being...yet seems to have the honor and maturity of a spoiled, grade schooler.


Free advice...stop preaching how wonderful you are and how awful 'both sides' are...you stink at it.


Have a WONDERFUL day.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


You too, thanks!
.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> ...


Well your not a member of the tolerant left. Is there a tolerant left?


----------



## McRocket (Jun 23, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> 
> Will visit this restuarant the next time I am in Alexandria....for sure!  BIG TIP!



I would too...if I lived anywhere near it.

Good for her (the restaurant owner).

Sarah Sanders is a bitch for being the mouthpiece of her disgusting boss.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't want her in my restaurant either.  It just causes disruption when regular people are trying to eat.
> ...



Well I didn't say what I was really thinking.  She's stood up at the podium and lied so much, I wouldn't be able to eat without getting sick if I had to stare at her while at a restaurant.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 23, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



And you type like a grade school student.

It's 'you're'...not 'your'.

The difference between you're and your (grammar lesson)


You are welcome.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Let’s face it......Republicans are happier being with their own kind.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 23, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> 
> .




People can do what they want, and this restaurant owner certainly has the right.

But conservatives have the right to organize a protest and occupy every seat in her beanery, refusing to order anything on grounds of her discrimination.   Use and desecrate the bathrooms, make the place into a real sty during a peaceful demonstration, until the owner is willing to see the error of her ways and apologize to Ms. Sanders.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It's no different than the baker.  He didn't want to compromise his morals, well the restaurant owner doesn't believe in how the Trump administration is treating immigrant kids and being liars.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> ...



Uh no they can't?  If they take up seats in the restaurant and refuse to order, that's called loitering and is against the law in most places.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Getting dirty with the pigs?


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Umm, you were celebrating conservatives dragging down their rating. I am merely pointing out their rating reflects each months votes. With the attention span of your average conservative being about that of a gnat, by next month, their rating will be back to 5 stars and business will continue as usual.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> ...


You mean act like Republicans


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

The rating soon won't matter.  Yelp's rules will make it so they will go in and remove all posts that are not actually related to food and services.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


If a negro tried that in a Republican establishment, they would be tased


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 23, 2018)

I hear its just a rumor, but they don't like blacks either.

Sure hope it doesn't get out that they have this attitude.  I wouldn't want anything to happen to their, 'establishment'.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> It's no different than the baker.  He didn't want to compromise his morals, well the restaurant owner doesn't believe in how the Trump administration is treating immigrant kids and being liars.




Actually, its totally different, because this was about basic sustenance for a human being.   The restaurant owner wasn't being asked to cater a WH gala to celebrate America's return to greatness.

This is actually attempted murder, IMHO, as it is well known that food is necessary for maintaining life and the broad was trying to starve Sanders to death.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > It's no different than the baker.  He didn't want to compromise his morals, well the restaurant owner doesn't believe in how the Trump administration is treating immigrant kids and being liars.
> ...



WTF are you talking about?  She is far from near starving to death, and they are not the only restaurant she could go to.


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



You are confused Moon Bat.

The tariffs increase has nothing to do with the tax cuts and is a minuscule fraction of Trump's booming economy.

Everybody that pays Federal Income taxes got a reduction in tax rates.  Some very well to do people may have the tax rate reduction offset because they live in a Communist state and pay more than $10K  a year in state  income taxes.  The number of people that will will pay more taxes under this program are very few and very upper income.

The great majority of Americans will pay less Federal Income taxes and job producing businesses will do better under the corporate tax reduction.    Only a stupid uneducated low information Moon Bat would have trouble understanding that tax cuts are a good thing.

You are not one of these stupid idiot Moon Bats that is consumed with mindless hate of Trump because your corrupt bitch lost,  are you?  Because that would make you an asshole, wouldn't it?  You are not a Libtard asshole, are you?


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Really, the restaurant owner has a religious objection to serving people who work for the United States government?


----------



## hjmick (Jun 23, 2018)

The incident says more about the owner and staff than it does Sanders. Quite the petty and vindictive bunch of people...


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> WTF are you talking about?  She is far from near starving to death, and they are not the only restaurant she could go to.



This restaurant is a public accommodation, and has the duty to provide food.   They can't force someone out to find some place else.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



She has a religions moral ground not to serve people part of an administration that locks kids in dog cages.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 23, 2018)

Republicans can dish it out, but they sure can't take it.

Why a small-town restaurant owner asked Sarah Huckabee Sanders to leave — and would do it again


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > WTF are you talking about?  She is far from near starving to death, and they are not the only restaurant she could go to.
> ...



It's not a public restaurant, it is privately owned.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 23, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


That would be Republicans.  They want an all white country.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Well, that hasn't happened since the last Administration.

But I'd like to see the well established religious grounds on which the owner's basis is exactly the same as the baker.  After all, YOU are attempting to make them morally equivalent, even though a 3rd grader would know better.


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > It's no different than the baker.  He didn't want to compromise his morals, well the restaurant owner doesn't believe in how the Trump administration is treating immigrant kids and being liars.
> ...


Are you saying Sanders isn't allowed to eat anywhere??


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Correct, and as such, she has the right to refuse to do business with anyone.

However, it is NOT the same as the baker.  Only in imbecile would try to make that kind of comparison.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...




How is it NOT the same?  A baker can say he doesn't believe in gay weddings, and the restaurant owner can say he doesn't agree with putting CHILDREN in dog cages and discriminating against people based on their religion like the travel ban against Muslims.  

Why fight it?  Who wants to be somewhere they aren't wanted?  She just needs to go to one of the other 5 million places to eat in the area.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 23, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> The owner is now blaming it on her staff, saying they asked her to kick Sanders out.  Meanwhile, the restaurant is being bombarded tonight with people calling to make reservations, using the name Donald Trump.
> 
> Why a small-town restaurant owner asked Sarah Huckabee Sanders to leave — and would do it again




*You really have to laugh* at the hate-driven Leftist kooks!  The more they play their game of hate and bigotry, the more it just blows up in their face.  They think they are being cute kicking a nationally known WH staff out of their restaurant and her whole party of 7,  and all it has gotten them is a kick in the teeth.  Now they have been bombarded with 1-star reviews, calls for boycott, overwhelming disapproval, flooded with angry phone calls ringing off the hook----  even their namesake restaurant in DC has disowned them saying they had nothing to do with it!  Was it really worth the enormous loss of business this place is going to suffer for a few minutes of "feel good?"  

What strikes me is the enormous gulf in inconsistency here:  a few weeks ago, Roseanne Barr simply makes an off-color comment about a person and is literally drummed out of the business her show ERASED from history, never to be spoken of again except in dark alleys and here is this dimwit jerk of an owner actually throwing an entire party of customers out of their restaurant simply for being Republicans?  Such hate against a woman for simply doing her job because they don't like who she works for?   More violence prompted by the Leftwing Media.

I guess the GOOD NEWS is that these drooling knuckle-dragging morons at least didn't try to shoot her for being republican.  Oh, if the DNC thinks this is going to win them popularity and elections in this country with these fascist GOON SQUAD tactics, they are in for an Oh-So-Rude awakening yet again in the Fall.  I can't wait.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I didn't say she should fight it.  I said your attempt to equate her hatred of Sanders politics has no long-standing basis in a moral, religious standing such as a moral conviction against homosexuality.

The truth is, there is no comparison.  Your statements of bans of people on religious grounds and caging children has no basis in fact. It is an obsessive opinion of yours that was fed to you by your handlers, the main stream media.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> She has a religions moral ground not to serve people part of an administration that locks kids in dog cages.




Except for the fact that this never happened.  

In any event, it would be great to see protests out in front of the restaurant, if not inside.    Seal the place up tight as a drum, declare a strike.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...




It is MORAL.  A REAL person with morals would never lock up an innocent child in a dog cage because of their parents committing a misdemeanor crime.  It's fucking ridiculous.  I guess you would have to have morals to understand it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

Flash said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


They have to live in their own hate.

Freedom of expression always points out the crazies, loud and clear.
.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


The ONLY Person who locked kids up in dog cages was OBAMA!  How many times do you have to be told that?

These so called parents are endangering the welfare of their children by their actions.  That is NOT a misdemeanor, and a majority of them are second time attempts at entery a felony.

You don't like the law, get it changed.  However, enforcing the law is not an option.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 23, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It doesn't have to be a _religious_ objection, just a sincerely held belief; such a requirement would be discriminatory. Religion is not entitled to a preference. Even if the objection required a religion-based foundation, there is plenty in Christianity, Judaism, and Islam to justify the restaurant's actions (apologies to Hindus, Buddhists, Sikhs, Wiccans, Pagans, etc.; I just don't know enough about your religions).

The restaurant already has to pay to fumigate the place. Let this ignorant, holiler-than-thou-art liar have a tv dinner at home.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2018)

I’m sure if Huck Sanders wanted to eat there are plenty of other restaurants to serve her

Kind of like getting a wedding cake


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Perhaps you should take a comprehension class.  I did not say it took that.  The owner can refuse to do business for any reason.  It highlights her bigotry, but nothing more.

The reality is, that her stance is nowhere near the equivalent of the case of the baker.  The baker had a moral justification.  The restaurant owner is just practicing political hatred.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Conversation over.  If you want to sit with your head in the sand and lie, this conversation is going nowhere, and I'm not wasting anymore time.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


The restaurant owner stated her moral objection to Sanders


----------



## cnm (Jun 23, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Sarah Sanders is a bitch who is the mouth piece for a disgusting human being (Trump)...I hope she gets refused service everywhere she goes (so long as it is not an important service).


I'm not sure what is controversial. As someone elsewhere said, 'they got what they wanted, now they get what they deserve'.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Good, get back to Me when you stop buying into the bullshit you are being spoonfed.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ya know when you were a kid and would have fun wrestling matches with siblings or friends. Invariably, the asshole of the group would do something to purposefully cause injury to someone. Everyone else played by the "rules" and avoided taking it too far. But that one asshole just couldn't help himself. He fucked it up for everyone.


By all accounts, neighbors of Little Donnie Trump described him that way


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 23, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Perhaps you should take a comprehension class.  I did not say it took that.  The owner can refuse to do business for any reason.  It highlights her bigotry, but nothing more.



I certainly agree with that.    But telling 60 million conservatives to go to hell, your money isn't good here, just isn't good policy.

People are going to protest, let others know, and do their best to let the owner see the error of her ways.   I don't know if it will work or not, but its the people's basic 1st Amendment rights of free speech.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...




You don't even realize you are inadvertently admitting Trump's actions.  You blame the vision of kids in dog cages on Obama, then 2 seconds later say that Trump and his people are just enforcing the law.  That's just sad.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 23, 2018)

TheParser said:


> I agree with those members (and, no doubt, some guests) who feel that being kicked out of that place should be worn as a  *badge of honor* by Ms. Sanders.
> 
> *****
> 
> ...



Nixon....good choice....


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Why do you propose that everyone who disagrees with you is of the_ left_?


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you should take a comprehension class.  I did not say it took that.  The owner can refuse to do business for any reason.  It highlights her bigotry, but nothing more.
> ...




Do you think that restaurant cares if a Conservative living in Seattle is mad about what they are doing?  60 million Conservatives do not live within a distance of the restaurant for it to affect their business.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

Most importantly... some people put their morals before money.  That might be hard for some Trump supporters to understand.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 23, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



How to you know that the restaurateur doesn't have a moral justification? It certainly seems like s/he does. Ever stop to think that s/he might be a Christian, a Jew, a Muslim? Huh?


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Do you think that restaurant cares if a Conservative living in Seattle is mad about what they are doing?  60 million Conservatives do not live within a distance of the restaurant for it to affect their business.




Not every Republican lunch counter protester lived near the Woolworth's they were protesting either.

The idea is to get people involved and out there to picket the place and make the experience as unpleasant as possible for those who think its a good idea to discriminate


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 23, 2018)

Maybe she will lose a few pounds....just saying....


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that restaurant cares if a Conservative living in Seattle is mad about what they are doing?  60 million Conservatives do not live within a distance of the restaurant for it to affect their business.
> ...




Woolworth's are a national chain.  Holy snikies man.  Stop.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Enforcing the law does not equate to putting kids in dog cages.  You probably don't know this -- you just regurgitate what you hear from the media -- The the Flores settlement set a minimum standard for how children are to be housed.  Obama didn't follow it -- he was real big on not following any laws -- But the separation of families is not the horror show you are being led to believe.

If you look around carefully, you'll find that while the housing of these kids is not your dream American home, it is not dog cages.  Those pictures -- of kids in dog cages -- are from 2014.  Trump was NOT President in 2014.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


How many Republicans did she ban from her establishment prior to Sander's visit?

That will be your answer to the moral justification.

The baker has held a LIFELONG religious conviction that homosexuality is a sin.  Agree with his conviction or not, he has held it his entire life.

This owner just hates Trump and people around Trump or all Republicans since the opening of the business, would have been banned.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Woolworth's are a national chain.  Holy snikies man.  Stop.



Fair enough, but it will be actually easier to protest and get a single proprietor to change her mind and see the error of her ways than a worldwide chain/

IMHO, protests against this are more likely to attain their goal of putting this woman out of business as an example to others who might think this is a good idea- that it would be against a large outfit.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 23, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that restaurant cares if a Conservative living in Seattle is mad about what they are doing?  60 million Conservatives do not live within a distance of the restaurant for it to affect their business.
> ...



So how long did you picket the bakers?

The laws against discrimination only cover immutable characteristics, with the exception of religion, which an individual can change.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



I do know this, and they are in dog cages.  Reporters and politicians have seen it with their own eyes on tours.  Good lord, give it up.

You keep contradicting yourself.  

"OMG Obama was the one that put the kids in dog cages!"  

2 seconds later:

"It's ok for Trump to put kids in dog cages because he is enforcing the law."


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


If you are going to continue to keep your head buried up the media's ass, there is no keeping this conversation going.  You're not interested in the welfare of these children; just in what it means as a weapon against Trump.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 23, 2018)

Faun said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Actually, they've gone from 5 stars to 3 since early May, before this incident.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 23, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Trump does not have them in dog cages.  Last time I'm going to say that to you.


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Thanks for ruling out Sanders' ejection being due to her being a Republican.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Wrong.  I've always cared about the welfare of others.  Otherwise I wouldn't have chosen the career field I have.

You don't even realize how you contradict yourself with each statement.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know when you were a kid and would have fun wrestling matches with siblings or friends. Invariably, the asshole of the group would do something to purposefully cause injury to someone. Everyone else played by the "rules" and avoided taking it too far. But that one asshole just couldn't help himself. He fucked it up for everyone.
> ...



Could be.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 23, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Good for the woman who owned the restaurant.
> 
> I say a private business that offers a non-life saving product or service should be able to serve anyone OR refuse to serve anyone they wish.
> 
> ...



Nope. Immutable characteristics shall not be used as a reason to deny service in a civilized and learned society. 

That's what we have decided. Sadly, some people are having a hard time with the concept.


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


LOLOL

You poor thing, bless your heart.

Their reviews are monthly. The 5 star rating for May is for the month of may. Not since early May. 






Yelp's rating system is based upon *"monthly trends."*

How is the Monthly Trend of a business's rating calculated? | Support Center | Yelp


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


more than "could be"

{{{ When a ball bounced into their garden, he threatened to tell his father and the police about those responsible.

Dennis Burnham, who lived next door, was a toddler when his mother briefly put him in a playpen in their garden. She returned a few minutes later to find the current U.S. president, then aged five or six, standing at his fence throwing rocks at the little boy.

His mother warned Dennis to ‘stay away from the Trumps’ as they didn’t want him ‘beaten up’ by the family bully.

Another local child, Steven Nachtigall, now a 66-year-old doctor, said he never forgot Trump, a ‘loudmouth bully’, once jumping off his bike and pummelling another boy.

Even as a child Donald Trump was a horror | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Did you read my post? I didn’t mention Dem beliefs at all, I am saying that Americans have taken away the children of Americans for a long long time and the government is given themselves more and more power to do so. So I am more concerned about American parents being separated from their families in this country than people trying to enter illegally.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> The laws against discrimination only cover immutable characteristics, with the exception of religion, which an individual can change.




Actually that's not true in a lot of places.  A person's sexual identity can be changed on a whim at any time, same with their sexual preferences.  A lot of people, most notably Rep. Bachmann's husband, work with homosexuals who desire to straighten up.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 23, 2018)

Liberals and Morality?!?!? WTF?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 23, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> 
> The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members."
> 
> ...


I wouldn't serve her because she be so fugly..


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 23, 2018)

McRocket said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> ...


oh come on Mcrocket, don't be so closed minded towards powerful women, she's a very nice lady that is attacked 24/7 by dumb liberal bigots


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I have no clue what you are saying, it makes no sense. I think presidents can help relieve or create tension, Clinton and Reagan relieved tension, Obama and Trump amp up tension.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> I am saying that Americans have taken away the children of Americans for a long long time and the government is given themselves more and more power to do so. So I am more concerned about American parents being separated from their families in this country than people trying to enter illegally.



Protecting children from ignorant and nasty parents is great work!

911 call details alleged abuse in family chaining case


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> I have no clue what you are saying, it makes no sense. I think presidents can help relieve or create tension, Clinton and Reagan relieved tension, Obama and Trump amp up tension.


Obama being black amped up tension

Trump being an asshole amped up tension


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I am saying that Americans have taken away the children of Americans for a long long time and the government is given themselves more and more power to do so. So I am more concerned about American parents being separated from their families in this country than people trying to enter illegally.
> ...



So parents that involve  their children in illegal activity should have them taken away?


----------



## initforme (Jun 23, 2018)

I guess a private business can kick out who they want.  At least that's what everyone here agrees with.  So she just goes somewhere else.  Not really need here.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

So what will Sanders do with the restaurant when she sues it into oblivion.....................

Keep it or sell it...............


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



Can u believe that asswipe is now the, so called, president.  What a DICK....


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Obama being black amped up tension



It had nothing to do with the fact that B Hussein O is half black.

It had to do with the fact that Trump's predecessor was egomaniacal totalitarian.


----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2018)

Well said   Governor  !!!!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

skye said:


> Well said   Governor  !!!!


That owner will REGRET THIS......................Might as well put the place up for sale............


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> So what will Sanders do with the restaurant when she sues it into oblivion.....................
> 
> Keep it or sell it...............


are you on medication? Sue because of being refused service? LOL


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I have no clue what you are saying, it makes no sense. I think presidents can help relieve or create tension, Clinton and Reagan relieved tension, Obama and Trump amp up tension.
> ...



Obama pitted the elites against those that were clinging to their guns and bibles and people against insurance companies, told Republicans to ride in back, blamed Bush and Republicans for every problem for 8 years, banks against the working class, even after bailing the banks out. At least in his second term he did tone it down some.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Well said   Governor  !!!!
> ...


Nah, she lives in a Blue area. Sanity will prevail


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to free speech ?!  What happened to letting businesses serve whomever they want ?
> ...


It was the owner who threw her out.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Obama pitted the elites against those that were clinging to their guns and bibles and people against insurance companies, told Republicans to ride in back, blamed Bush and Republicans for every problem for 8 years, banks against the working class, even after bailing the banks out. At least in his second term he did tone it down some.


that conspiratorial spin is so old, it's flaking


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > So what will Sanders do with the restaurant when she sues it into oblivion.....................
> ...


We'll see............that owner is playing with the big dogs now....................

WOOF WOOF.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

initforme said:


> I guess a private business can kick out who they want.  At least that's what everyone here agrees with.  So she just goes somewhere else.  Not really need here.



All Americans need to boycott the narrow minded.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I have no clue what you are saying, it makes no sense. I think presidents can help relieve or create tension, Clinton and Reagan relieved tension, Obama and Trump amp up tension.
> ...



Wrong. Obama's Liberal agenda and constant blaming of President Bush (even though Liberals had a huge hand in the housing crisis) amped up tension. Obama was not actually a bad guy, it was Pelosi and Reid that were the real garbage. As for Trump, after 8 years of a Liberal agenda he is just what America needs right now. America First! Now Liberals are showing who the real bigots are.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Big dogs? You are in need of serious help


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

Wonder if CROW will be on the menu when Sanders owns the restaurant...............


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > I guess a private business can kick out who they want.  At least that's what everyone here agrees with.  So she just goes somewhere else.  Not really need here.
> ...


When will you be  boycotting yourself?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


You think Sanders is minor league...............LOL

The restaurant might as well fold now.............


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

I'd boycott them if I was in the area.


I'm not, so that was easy!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > So what will Sanders do with the restaurant when she sues it into oblivion.....................
> ...


Blacks and gays as well?


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Fang said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Pelosi and Reid? Nah, McConnell and the Tea Party


----------



## skews13 (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> 
> The restaurants are complicit in this bullshit because they ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN rather than removing the people acting like unhinged lunatics.
> 
> Let these establishments know what you think. Call them, boycott them.



So you can dish it out, but you can't take it to well huh gramps?

How's that whole businesses can serve who they want thing working out for there pal?


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


That is against the law, but you can refuse service to a black or gay person for reasons other that the fact that they are black or gay.

Happens every day in America and is legal


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



You gotta pass it to see what's in it.  HAHA


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

Lemme know how that works out for them.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


It's  not a chain restaurant is it?  Locals will not stop going
but anyone who goes after her to disrupt her business will face justice in the courts


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


History will show who's correct on this one........

HISTORY............


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



Yes they will, dumbass. Let's see if they're in business next year, k?

I say they won't be.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 23, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> ...


Take what? I've always said any business can refuse for any reason. I've also said the community will sort it out.
I have no problem with their choice. I likewise have no problem if the community runs them out of business as a result. In fact I hope to see it happen.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2018)

At some point we're going to have left wing and right wing restaurants and shops and everything else.

That's when we'll know that we've become so pathetic that we've fucked ourselves for good.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 23, 2018)

Hahah Pay back






Hah! Hacker Changes Menu of Little Liberal 'Red Hen' Restaurant that Tossed Out Sarah Sanders and Her Children...


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Fang said:


> You gotta pass it to see what's in it.  HAHA


You believe that quote was terrible? She was talking about the reality

“We have to pass the bill,” she said, “so that you can find out what is in it — away from the fog of the controversy.”


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

They're free to do what they want and receive the consequences.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> At some point we're going to have left wing and right wing restaurants and shops and everything else.
> 
> That's when we'll know that we've become so pathetic that we've fucked ourselves for good.


Will the signs be Republicans working here.............or will it be We speak English here.


----------



## skews13 (Jun 23, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Can dish it out but can't take it huh snowflake?


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> History will show who's correct on this one........
> 
> HISTORY............


History? What are you on? Seriously.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 23, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The laws against discrimination only cover immutable characteristics, with the exception of religion, which an individual can change.
> ...



that's pure bullshit and you know it. I'm heterosexual and I am aware that this started when I was under ten. This "they can change" carp is just put out by the phony  garbage "Christians." They make things up as they go along. If bachmann can't get laid properly, she should look for another husband.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

skews13 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


Who da fuck have we been banning...........to get a meal..............Only loser Liberals have that policy............

The Baker won due to religion............this isn't a religious case...and they can be sued .........even if they somehow win.......they would be broke without someone paying their legal bills................


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > History will show who's correct on this one........
> ...



Do you seriously think they won't lose business over that stunt? When 50% + of the people didn't vote for Hillary? They just shot themselves right in the foot.

-38% of their business=they're done.


----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Well said   Governor  !!!!
> ...




These are the owners of the RedHenLex that denied service to Sarah.....

 it says a lot, doesn't it?      LOL!!!!!


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta pass it to see what's in it.  HAHA
> ...



That's some pretty terrible spin dude.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

skye said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Well they could get a portable hot dog stand and push it around after they lose their restaurant..........lol


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2018)

skye said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



This is what a BIGOT looks like.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...



Who have I refused to serve? I never refused service to anyone. Now I have stayed out of places that discriminated against people of color and I will still continue to do so. I seem to be more open minded than the left wing nuts such a stupid yourself.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

Fang said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


The caps hide their Lobotomy Scars...............LOL


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> So parents that involve  their children in illegal activity should have them taken away?



Parking tickets are for illegal offenses. Did you ever get a parking ticket or a speeding ticket? Crossing the border without permission is no high crime. There is a civil process that has been sued, and now Trump is using it


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



Your the ass that posted the ignorant meme, not I.


----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2018)

Fang said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...





Pink hats and hearts full of hate.  

Disgusting hypocrisy of the Left!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 23, 2018)

Faun said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Saw a ratings page earlier to support my statement, but cannot find again.  Revel in your rare victory, which may be temporary.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> that's pure bullshit and you know it. I'm heterosexual and I am aware that this started when I was under ten. This "they can change" carp is just put out by the phony  garbage "Christians." .



Just because you haven't changed, doesn't mean that others haven't switched from one sexuality to another.    The one governor of NJ from 15 years ago decided to abandon heterosexuality and become gay, ditto with an Episcopalian bishop from New England.

The late David Bowie was quite gay, and became straight.

Its a door that swings both ways.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I don't pay attention to places that discriminate against protected classes. If I frequent them it's a non issues. I'm not supporting their views or anything. I'm engaged in commerce.

If some place does discriminate against people I know, I would hear about it. And I assume somebody will take it to the proper authorities and arbitration and mitigation process unfolds.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 23, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Apparently the supreme court says they can do just what they did….


Yeah, they can.  
But payback is going to get them closed.  I'm about an hour away, and the locals are pretty ticked.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So parents that involve  their children in illegal activity should have them taken away?
> ...



There are wrongful separations in this country everyday that is used on American citizens but please continue to be an ignorant asshole, it serves you well.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 23, 2018)

Issa said:


> She is a pig and she should be treated as one. I would not welcome her or any trump supporter into my business. And I'm not even a liberal....sick and tired of the fake conservatives....no compassion, bunch of liars and crooks.





Aba Incieni said:


> The baker can kick out gays on moral grounds. Case closed.


not the same at all--that was for religious grounds, correct??  not hate ....not morals--which is opinion only --in this case-not protected, not law, not proven
..what morals?? can they prove ''the moral grounds''??  no they cannot not


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


I'm not far away, and the locals are on the warpath. They are toast.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Now I have stayed out of places that discriminated against people of color and I will still continue to do so.


Wow! A real life Social Justice Warrior! cool


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



Lol! Ignorance is bliss, you should be very happy.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Your the ass that posted the ignorant meme, not I.



are you moronic enough to suggest this is an ignorant meme?


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 23, 2018)

Conservative restaurants like Chick Fil A will serve customers regardless of their political persuasions.

BTW, they've done pretty well too.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Now I have stayed out of places that discriminated against people of color and I will still continue to do so.
> ...



Nope, just an average American, I’m no better than anyone else.


----------



## skews13 (Jun 23, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



They're going to do just fine snowflake. They have been around long before dotard and his cast of criminal and clowns came to town, and they will be around long after dotard and his cast of criminals and clowns have been run out of town with their tails between their legs.

The ones that aren't in jail that is.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So parents that involve  their children in illegal activity should have them taken away?
> ...


Wrong. It's a felony.  As in prison time in a Federal prison for multiple offenses.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Your the ass that posted the ignorant meme, not I.
> ...



Yep, are you moronic enough not to understand it?


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

skye said:


> Pink hats and hearts full of hate.
> 
> Disgusting hypocrisy of the Left!


Yeah you do the hate straight up and neat


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

skews13 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


bwahahaha..............they are gonna get ripped.  LOL


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You just claimed to be. What a joke you are


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Wrong. It's a felony.  As in prison time in a Federal prison for multiple offenses.


you're being selectively ignorant

not surprising. not even the Trump admin can keep their story straight or be honest

Migrant children at the border – the facts


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## harmonica (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So parents that involve  their children in illegal activity should have them taken away?
> ...


...ANYone crossing the border should be regarded as a possible terrorist--remember 9-11 where more Americans were murdered than at Pearl Harbor
..this is just plain national security common sense


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



We all need to boycott these types of businesses, they are wrong and disgusting.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Conservative restaurants like Chick Fil A will serve customers regardless of their political persuasions.
> 
> BTW, they've done pretty well too.


They're a chain


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 23, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Conservative restaurants like Chick Fil A will serve customers regardless of their political persuasions.
> 
> BTW, they've done pretty well too.


CFA business skyrocketed after the left attacked them. They are now the most profitable fast food chain in America.

Good seeing you again.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> We all need to boycott these types of businesses, they are wrong and disgusting.


A Social Justice Warrior and clueless too? If you do not frequent an establishment (did I just trigger you?) how would you boycott it?


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> CFA business skyrocketed after the left attacked them. They are now the most profitable fast food chain in America.
> 
> Good seeing you again.


Be honest, most gays in places like LA said they would not boycott them. LOL


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

harmonica said:


> ...ANYone crossing the border should be regarded as a possible terrorist--remember 9-11 where more Americans were murdered than at Pearl Harbor
> ..this is just plain national security common sense


More terrorists are homegrown assholes as angry and scared as you are


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



Nope, I didn’t, I claim to conduct myself the same way I would want to be treated. I don’t go around demanding others follow suit, I don’t make a big deal out of it, I just do it on my own.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ...ANYone crossing the border should be regarded as a possible terrorist--remember 9-11 where more Americans were murdered than at Pearl Harbor
> ...


And this idiot is saying others are on something.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Nope, I didn’t, I claim to conduct myself the same way I would want to be treated. I don’t go around demanding others follow suit, I don’t make a big deal out of it, I just do it on my own.


 You claimed to be better than others. Why would you backtrack on that one? You're never gonna attain Sainthood, so just try being honest


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I actually know people who were on the planes and in the Twin Towers. Not so in DC or Penn. I know people who were at other incidents. I do not fear the big bad terrorists coming across any border. I fear Americans who kill more American creeps than a legion of foreigners ever could. Most normal Americans know what I am talking about: real threats and dangers vs imagined ones


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


And what the fuck does that have to do with refusing service to people because of Politics............NOTHING.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I didn’t, I claim to conduct myself the same way I would want to be treated. I don’t go around demanding others follow suit, I don’t make a big deal out of it, I just do it on my own.
> ...



Show me where I claimed to be any better than anyone else, I just do what you do make decisions based on my life experience. Whether you believe me or not is irrelevant.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Trump.just told you that he is the real elite. Did you miss it?


----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




I agree.

JBvM is trolling.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> At some point we're going to have left wing and right wing restaurants and shops and everything else.
> 
> That's when we'll know that we've become so pathetic that we've fucked ourselves for good.



That's all good. Why does it upset you when a business owner wants to keep people WHO CHOOSE TO BE SOMETHING out?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


Do you consider MS-13 gang members animals, or are you one of those?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > We all need to boycott these types of businesses, they are wrong and disgusting.
> ...



Once I find out I quit going to them. Pretty easy. Triggered me? You are an anonymous left wing nut on a message board, I don’t take you seriously.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

skye said:


> I agree.
> 
> JBvM is trolling.


Good god, do any of you wenches have a mirror?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



I already said Trump amped up tension, did you miss that? Maybe you need to have your teacher read it to you again.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Do you consider MS-13 gang members animals, or are you one of those?


Almost every single American considers that to be so. Try not to be so confused


----------



## Astrostar (Jun 23, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> 
> The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members."
> 
> ...


What the hell is wrong with her?  Trump & company eats at MacDonalds.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


go back and read your own posts, but with the illusion that you are reading somebody else s


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Moi, Leftwing? 

too funny

let me trigger you again, this time on purpose 

_*Establishment!*_


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

skye said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



Yep, that seems to be his calling. He started out decent but now that the arguments are falling flat he is resorting to name calling and prentending.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



Okay, thanks.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

Here's their new business option.


----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




He must be 11 or 12 years old!


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Yep, that seems to be his calling. He started out decent but now that the arguments are falling flat he is resorting to name calling and prentending.


Look around and start looking in the mirror. and some of the skanks started out attacking

can't you people stop pretending to be counter punchers, when all you do is sucker punch? Classic bully shit where you people dish it out and whine like stuck billionaires when called out


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

skye said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, that seems to be his calling. He started out decent but now that the arguments are falling flat he is resorting to name calling and prentending.
> ...


Bullies always do better when they believe a crowd will back them


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



So you can’t, thanks for proving you are wrong. Have a good one.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, that seems to be his calling. He started out decent but now that the arguments are falling flat he is resorting to name calling and prentending.
> ...


LOL

Mr. FNG


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Unrelated to my comment.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, that seems to be his calling. He started out decent but now that the arguments are falling flat he is resorting to name calling and prentending.
> ...



I didn’t call you names and you started in on me. So, I’m going by the way you treated me. Anything else?


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I already said Trump amped up tension, did you miss that? Maybe you need to have your teacher read it to you again.
> ...


be gentle. he's been triggered


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


good god. so many snowflakes and wusses here. wtf?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Okay.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



Lol! You just cried that others started it, I’m pointing out I didn’t, I don’t care that you did, it just is funny, you are a crazy person and I enjoy laughing at your silliness.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Lol! You just cried that others started it, I’m pointing out I didn’t, I don’t care that you did, it just is funny, you are a crazy person and I enjoy laughing at your silliness.


Ouch! You called me a name!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

skye said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



He is an adult he just tries to act tough and he isn’t, it’s all an act.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lol! You just cried that others started it, I’m pointing out I didn’t, I don’t care that you did, it just is funny, you are a crazy person and I enjoy laughing at your silliness.
> ...


Yep, better report me! Hurry!


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch! You called me a name!
> ...


Report you to who and for what?  Oh your\'re the Social Justice Warrior here who claimed to be better than other people. Come on, You suggested as much by puffing out your chest and spouting off about not being like others, you boycott places


----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Whatever he is, he is very childish......he hasn't stopped trolling for the last 20 pages almost!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


Lol! You are cracking me up! Thanks!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

Back to the topic...............

The Restaurant is fucked..................


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> 
> The restaurants are complicit in this bullshit because they ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN rather than removing the people acting like unhinged lunatics.
> 
> Let these establishments know what you think. Call them, boycott them.


*Red Hen better get ready for a high price KFC cooking for violation of Civil Rights case.*


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

skye said:


> Whatever he is, he is very childish......he hasn't stopped trolling for the last 20 pages almost!


your posts are what people would call span. you add nothing of value to any content. usually you jump n a bandwagon and attempt to marginalize somebody by joining a peanut gallery full of bullies. 

I would love to go back and read up on your crap, but I haven't the time, and my curiosity is fading


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> *Red Hen better get ready for a high price KFC cooking for violation of Civil Rights case.*


*Civil rights violation?

Do you people even care what kind of nonsense you are spewing? on what grounds who that sow sue? Being a douche bag liar, as a protected class?*


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 23, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > that's pure bullshit and you know it. I'm heterosexual and I am aware that this started when I was under ten. This "they can change" carp is just put out by the phony  garbage "Christians." .
> ...


Were these people this way from the beginning or were they people who thought that they had to conform and live a heterosexual lifestyle to get by? Did they swallow the idea that something was wrong with them, an idea that has been constantly drilled into us? Anyway, why change?

I think that David Bowie was bisexual.

Furthermore, what about all of the "straight" guys who despise the women that they have sex with/"marry." So much of "religion" is based on men who hate and ridicule the woman who lies beneath them in bed. This is what patriarchy is all about: not a dear friend who lies between one's legs in warm embrace, but a foe who wants just to screw and impregnate.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Back to the topic...............
> 
> The Restaurant is fucked..................


It's a local *establishment *(didn't mean to use a word that triggers you), with a local clientele.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you consider MS-13 gang members animals, or are you one of those?
> ...


You're dumb even for a troll.

Dems, Media Outraged After Trump Calls MS-13 Gang Members 'Animals' | Breitbart


----------



## MindWars (Jun 23, 2018)

skye said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Hate to say but that mother looks like your typical, radical feminist bitch and an a 1 hypocrite. I would bet any money on that.  She wears the pants in the family and order both of those " MALES" around like dogs.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> ...



No ones rights were violated, politics is not a civil right. The people are arrogant and ignorant but that is about it.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Back to the topic...............
> 
> The Restaurant is fucked..................


FACTS: 

{ Her phone rang about 8 p.m. It was the chef at the Red Hen, the tiny farm-to-table restaurant that she co-owned just off Main Street in Lexington, Virginia.

Sarah Huckabee Sanders had just walked in and sat down, the chef informed her.

"He said the staff is a little concerned. What should we do?" Wilkinson told The Washington Post. "I said I'd be down to see if it's true." }


{ Lexington, population 7,000, had voted overwhelmingly against Trump in a county that voted overwhelmingly for him. She knew the community was deeply divided over such issues as Confederate flags. She knew, she said, that her restaurant and its half-dozen servers and cooks had managed to stay in business for 10 years by keeping politics off the menu.

And she knew — she believed — that Sarah Huckabee Sanders worked in the service of an "inhumane and unethical" administration. That she publicly defended the president's cruelest policies, and that that could not stand.

"I'm not a huge fan of confrontation," Wilkinson said. "I have a business, and I want the business to thrive. This feels like the moment in our democracy when people have to make uncomfortable actions and decisions to uphold their morals." }

A restaurant owner quietly asked Sarah Huckabee Sanders to leave. It went viral. But she'd do it again.


----------



## sparky (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Lewdog (Jun 23, 2018)

*Col. Morris Davis*‏Verified account @ColMorrisDavis
Col. Morris Davis Retweeted Gov. Mike Huckabee

Appears the “*No Shirt, No Shoes, No Sense, No Soul = No Service*” policy at The Red Hen is enforced religiously.

Col. Morris Davis added,

*Gov. Mike Huckabee*Verified account @GovMikeHuckabee
Bigotry. On the menu at Red Hen Restaurant in Lexington VA. Or you can ask for the “Hate Plate”. And appetizers are “small plates for small minds” Sarah Sanders on Twitter …
9:47 AM - 23 Jun 2018 from Gainesville, VA


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

skews13 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...




Okay, we'll see if they're in business 1 year from now. I bet not.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> No ones rights were violated, politics is not a civil right. The people are arrogant and ignorant but that is about it.


What about the facts that we know of leads you to conclude in this single instance, the owner was ignorant or arrogant? 

{ Her phone rang about 8 p.m. It was the chef at the Red Hen, the tiny farm-to-table restaurant that she co-owned just off Main Street in Lexington, Virginia.

Sarah Huckabee Sanders had just walked in and sat down, the chef informed her.

"He said the staff is a little concerned. What should we do?" Wilkinson told The Washington Post. "I said I'd be down to see if it's true." }


{ Lexington, population 7,000, had voted overwhelmingly against Trump in a county that voted overwhelmingly for him. She knew the community was deeply divided over such issues as Confederate flags. She knew, she said, that her restaurant and its half-dozen servers and cooks had managed to stay in business for 10 years by keeping politics off the menu.

And she knew — she believed — that Sarah Huckabee Sanders worked in the service of an "inhumane and unethical" administration. That she publicly defended the president's cruelest policies, and that that could not stand.

"I'm not a huge fan of confrontation," Wilkinson said. "I have a business, and I want the business to thrive. This feels like the moment in our democracy when people have to make uncomfortable actions and decisions to uphold their morals." }

A restaurant owner quietly asked Sarah Huckabee Sanders to leave. It went viral. But she'd do it again.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> You're dumb even for a troll.
> 
> Dems, Media Outraged After Trump Calls MS-13 Gang Members 'Animals' | Breitbart


People were not outraged at calling gang members animals. try and be honest. they saw it was saying the illegals were all animals


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Okay, we'll see if they're in business 1 year from now. I bet not.



Really? 

{ Lexington, population 7,000, had voted overwhelmingly against Trump in a county that voted overwhelmingly for him. She knew the community was deeply divided over such issues as Confederate flags. She knew, she said, that her restaurant and its half-dozen servers and cooks had managed to stay in business for 10 years by keeping politics off the menu. }


A restaurant owner quietly asked Sarah Huckabee Sanders to leave. It went viral. But she'd do it again.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > You're dumb even for a troll.
> ...





All of MS-13 need hanged by the neck until dead, k?


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

*Sarah Huckleberry Dingleberry Sanders will NOT be lodging a discrimination complaint.*


----------



## harmonica (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ...ANYone crossing the border should be regarded as a possible terrorist--remember 9-11 where more Americans were murdered than at Pearl Harbor
> ...


...ANOTHER huge difference--the homegrown ones have not murdered over *2000 *in one day
..and most of the ''''home'' [ hahaha ] '''grown'' [ hahahah ] are of Middle East descent/islamic/muslim
Fort Hood
San Bernadino
Shoe Bomber
...Boston population-about 600,000 with ONE percent islamics--out of ALL those people, the Boston Bombers were islamic ''immigrants--not HOME grown
9-11
etc etc
yes, we should profile foreigners--this is basic, common, security sense--NOT hate


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > No ones rights were violated, politics is not a civil right. The people are arrogant and ignorant but that is about it.
> ...



Not serving a person for political views is ignorant and arrogant, politics shouldn’t matter to a business owner, you are paid for a service you are not getting paid for a political stance.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, we'll see if they're in business 1 year from now. I bet not.
> ...



Yes, really, faggot! Some people are American. Watch what happens. If I was there, I'd damn sure boycott them.


----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2018)

MindWars said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




Exactly LOL......perfect example of  creatures  that tend to belong to the  "Pink Pussy Hat Brigade"


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> All of MS-13 need hanged by the neck until dead, k?


I don't care. I grew up with violent criminals. They are all the same to me. Do you have dealings with them? Hmm. Are you into criminal behavior too? Needs to be asked


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > All of MS-13 need hanged by the neck until dead, k?
> ...



Are you one of them, or what? PS: My business is none of your business.

I have beaten the living snot out of violent criminals, ok?

That's really none of your business though.

Are you MS-13 and need hanged by the neck until dead or what?


----------



## harmonica (Jun 23, 2018)

again--the leftists/etc show their hypocrisy = Trump is the hater/racist/jerk---------no, the left is undeniably, blatantly showing THEY are the haters
IDIOTS-----they blast Trump/etc for being haters---then they show how they hate...and are right out in the open about it!!!  hahahahahhahah


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Yes, really, faggot! Some people are American. Watch what happens. If I was there, I'd damn sure boycott them.


IF you are not a frequent customer, your so-called boycott will be hilarious? Do you think her profits would go down if you don't eat there as you never do anyway?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Not serving a person for political views is ignorant and arrogant, politics shouldn’t matter to a business owner, you are paid for a service you are not getting paid for a political stance.



Generally, I agree with that, but I can also see that when your leaders do something as despicable as putting children in cages after ripping them from their mother's arms, you can see where people might decide that the $25.00 Rib Special isn't worth selling that night.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

skye said:


> Exactly LOL......perfect example of  creatures  that tend to belong to the  "Pink Pussy Hat Brigade"


Hater on display!


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 23, 2018)

When a restaurant owner kicks a Democrat and their party out we will get nothing but phony outrage from left and cheap rationalizing about how that is different. If a restaurant is doing such great business they can turn away paying customers because they don't share their political beliefs fuck em take your money to one that needs the business and doesn't care which way you lean politically.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly LOL......perfect example of  creatures  that tend to belong to the  "Pink Pussy Hat Brigade"
> ...


If she's a hater, you're a faggot.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Are you one of them, or what? PS: My business is none of your business.
> 
> I have beaten the living snot out of violent criminals, ok?
> 
> That's really none of your business though.


So your business is none of my business but you ask me about my business? Huh?

I happen to have grown up with some vicious thugs who would beat you halfway to death, bring you back and rinse repeat. Tough guys almost always overestimate themselves 

and what is none of my business is not to my caring. you appear to be a blowhard like the president


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> When a restaurant owner kicks a Democrat and their party out we will get nothing but phony outrage from left and cheap rationalizing about how that is different. If a restaurant is doing such great business they can turn away paying customers because they don't share their political beliefs fuck em take your money to one that needs the business and doesn't care which way you lean politically.


*She was not kicked out for being a Republican*

git yer facts straight cowboy


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> If she's a hater, you're a faggot.


I believe your gaydar is going haywire


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Are you one of them, or what? PS: My business is none of your business.
> ...



My rope is ready.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

harmonica said:


> again--the leftists/etc show their hypocrisy = Trump is the hater/racist/jerk---------no, the left is undeniably, blatantly showing THEY are the haters
> IDIOTS


you consider standing up to 'that woman' and what she stands for as being hateful?


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> My rope is ready.


Bring rope to a lynching is one thing. Bringing to a battle is another. But okay, you're a tough guy.. end it here


----------



## harmonica (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > again--the leftists/etc show their hypocrisy = Trump is the hater/racist/jerk---------no, the left is undeniably, blatantly showing THEY are the haters
> ...


standing up for what, specifically?? 
..now if they did this to Obama or some black, you would yell RACISM/HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wouldn't you??


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> *She was not kicked out for being a Republican*
> 
> git yer facts straight cowboy




Speaking of getting your facts straight.  She was kicked out for being part of the Trump Administration, not for being a Republican.


There is a difference.


.>>>>


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > When a restaurant owner kicks a Democrat and their party out we will get nothing but phony outrage from left and cheap rationalizing about how that is different. If a restaurant is doing such great business they can turn away paying customers because they don't share their political beliefs fuck em take your money to one that needs the business and doesn't care which way you lean politically.
> ...


Bullshit they can claim whatever they want but there is no doubt in my mind they would have never done anything like that to any Democrat for any reason. Learn the correct spelling for get and your cowboy.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

WorldWatcher said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > *She was not kicked out for being a Republican*
> ...


She was kicked out for being a lying spokesperson. I am sure some other members of the admin could eat there happily. The owner was called at home. People recognize the evil woman from tv where she attacks people and is rude and obnoxious


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> Bullshit they can claim whatever they want but there is no doubt in my mind they would have never done anything like that to any Democrat for any reason. Learn the correct spelling for get and your cowboy.


There has never been a Democrat like Trump, except when he was one, and if he was in office as a Democrat and had a spokesperson acting like that woman?  The people called the owner at home.

Sarah was recognized as what she is - the face of untruths and hate


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

harmonica said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


there you go again with race. 

get a life


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

*Restaurant owner kicks Sarah Sanders party out on moral grounds *

moral grounds, something the GOP and conservatives gave up when they decided to sleep with Trump


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

Something the business owner gave up along with clientele.

They're fucked.

Period.

Ha Ha!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 23, 2018)

The thing about Sarah Sanders, is that she's not a Dr. Goebbels, a true believer in the insanity. 

She's more like Comical Ali, the Iraqi Information Minister, who had to say absurd stuff to keep his job.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Something the business owner gave up along with clientele.
> 
> They're fucked.
> 
> Period.



Probably not. that town voted overwealmingly for Mrs. Clinton.  

ANd given the way Trump's popularity is tanking, they'll probably give her the medal of freedom.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> The thing about Sarah Sanders, is that she's not a Dr. Goebbels, a true believer in the insanity.
> 
> She's more like Comical Ali, the Iraqi Information Minister, who had to say absurd stuff to keep his job.



The thing about leftist restaurant owners that refuse to serve her is that their business is done.

That isn't cool, even if the shoe was on the other foot, that's just fucked up.

They're done, believe me, and who knows how many Democrats will convert, due to what they did..

That's the reality of this situation, Sparky.

Keep up the asshattery!


----------



## numan (Jun 23, 2018)

'
One more American who is willing to resist the Nazi Administration.
.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The thing about Sarah Sanders, is that she's not a Dr. Goebbels, a true believer in the insanity.
> ...


I'm thinking of ordering takeout and having it shipped in dry ice


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jun 23, 2018)

I don't have an issue with this its a privately owned business the owner can lose money however they see fit.  Liberals should be screaming for the place to be closed down I mean a woman was discriminated against isn't that sort of their thing ?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That won't change the Democrats that crossed over because those people were asshats.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> I don't have an issue with this its a privately owned business the owner can lose money however they see fit.  Liberals should be screaming for the place to be closed down I mean a woman was discriminated against isn't that sort of their thing ?



If some woman was discriminated against for being a woman. can you really be so stupid?

and they will not be losing $$$


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jun 23, 2018)

numan said:


> '
> One more American who is willing to resist the Nazi Administration.
> .


You are historically retarded or a troll.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> That won't change the Democrats that crossed over because those people were asshats.


Great fantasy world you project


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I'm going to Lexington next week. I'll have some fun wearing my MAGA hat and watching the mentally ill freak out.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

Seriously, that is simply a douchebag move, and anyone with common decency will realize that.

Are we not all Americans? Are those people that big of asshats?

Sad.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit they can claim whatever they want but there is no doubt in my mind they would have never done anything like that to any Democrat for any reason. Learn the correct spelling for get and your cowboy.
> ...


Just more liberal rationalizing. You guys demonized a baker for not providing one service to a gay couple a wedding cake because he held the religious belief marriage was between a man and a woman but this you guys find totally acceptable. Hypocrisy thy name be liberal.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Seriously, that is simply a douchebag move, and anyone with common decency will realize that.
> 
> Are we not all Americans? Are those people that big of asshats?
> 
> Sad.


Imagine if a restaurant owner did that during the Obama Error.


----------



## EHunt00 (Jun 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> The baker can kick out gays on moral grounds. Case closed.



The baker never kicked anyone out. Read the court decision if you are unsure of the actual background of the situation. Just simply read the recent SCOTUS on decision and I'm sure you will have a different opinion. And here is an excerpt from the decisions from section I, A:

"Phillips  informed  the  couple  that  he  does  not  “create” wedding  cakes  for  same-sex  weddings. He explained, “I’ll make your birthday cakes, shower cakes, sell you cookies and brownies, I just don’t make cakes for same sex  weddings.”  The  couple  left  the  shop  without further discussion."

Your point is wildly incorrect. But if you want to know the truth read the decision or ask the baker or the couple yourself. Just be informed with proper facts so people can know you are telling the truth. That's if you even care.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

EHunt00 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > The baker can kick out gays on moral grounds. Case closed.
> ...


Yeah, I know. Since this red chicken can kick Sarah out for her gender and creed on moral grounds, that's all the baker needs, too.


----------



## EHunt00 (Jun 23, 2018)

Most far-left Liberals and many Democrats are so blind to their ideology, they are willing to risk losing a presidential election again in 2020. Keep alienating anyone who does not have the same belief and I guarantee they will never vote for any of your candidates. You call Republicans and conservatives racist and stupid and expect them to vote for Democrats? This logic is ridiculous. Why do you think so many people freaked out and even cried when Hillary lost? This is because they never saw any other outcome then Hillary winning. Thats alot of confidence. How do Dem's expect to win ever any Republicans or Conservatives when the media, celebrities, and other notable figures continue to call anyone with an opposing view stupid. Good luck with that kind of tactic.


----------



## EHunt00 (Jun 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> EHunt00 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



I'm wasting my time talking to you. You don't really care. All emotion, no logic. Best wishes. BTW, great job in posting a picture that was Photo shopped by Time mag, and now you have posted another layered image with more foolishness. Did you do that yourself? You get a gold star for effort!


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

EHunt00 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > EHunt00 said:
> ...


Your pseudo-intellectual faux-tificating notwithstanding, you amuse me. Be more angry next time.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


...not me---the MSM/blacks/etc constantly bring race into an issue--when it has NOTHING to do with it
....I'm pointing out the hypocrisy and bullshit
..I'm pointing out the injustice 
..I'm pointing out a perfect *analogy*


----------



## Issa (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Nope I love all. If you didn't vote him you spend days and nights defending him, that makes a racist and a bigot.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 23, 2018)

I love when Fascist businesses willingly commit suicide.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have an issue with this its a privately owned business the owner can lose money however they see fit.  Liberals should be screaming for the place to be closed down I mean a woman was discriminated against isn't that sort of their thing ?
> ...


Sarah Sanders is a women and she was discriminated against. If she had been a Liberal and asked to leave the left wouldn't mention her political leaning just the fact that she is a women and discriminated against.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


Her political leaning is her creed.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 23, 2018)

The business can kick her out, and people can then refuse to patronize them because of it.  Good riddance.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Sarah Sanders is a women and she was discriminated against. If she had been a Liberal and asked to leave the left wouldn't mention her political leaning just the fact that she is a women and discriminated against.


Whatever planet you are living on must be losing it's oxygen atmosphere 

If Sarah had another political leaning and Tweeted as she did, no one could deny the facts. Your hatred is blinding you


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> The business can kick her out, and people can then refuse to patronize them because of it.  Good riddance.


and her business is in a overwhelmingly anti Trump town

#fucktrump


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

harmonica said:


> ...not me---the MSM/blacks/etc constantly bring race into an issue--when it has NOTHING to do with it
> ....I'm pointing out the hypocrisy and bullshit
> ..I'm pointing out the injustice
> ..I'm pointing out a perfect *analogy*


what you are doing is anything but analogy.

what you are doing is playing a race card'


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> Just more liberal rationalizing. You guys demonized a baker for not providing one service to a gay couple a wedding cake because he held the religious belief marriage was between a man and a woman but this you guys find totally acceptable. Hypocrisy thy name be liberal.


What is hypocritical exactly? The gay couple filed a complaint with the authorities, based on discriminating against a protected class. They appealed to the law. Why would you dismiss that so rudely?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 23, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



I'm a woman, too. Women are as responsible for their behavior on the same basis as men. The lying bitch who chooses to work for a whore got her comeuppance. May the same thing happen to betsey-bibble bitch and the rest of them.

Besides, isn't she supposed to be a home to spread 'em when hubby snaps his fingers at her?


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I'm going to Lexington next week. I'll have some fun wearing my MAGA hat and watching the mentally ill freak out.


another rightwing usmb loser with a hyperactive fantasy life


----------



## harmonica (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ...not me---the MSM/blacks/etc constantly bring race into an issue--when it has NOTHING to do with it
> ...


so--I ask you, would it have been ok to kick out Obama?? yes or no?


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Obama was one of the most radical, anti American Presidents we have ever had.  Would libs feel the same way if Valerie Jarrett, or Biden were thrown out?


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

harmonica said:


> so--I ask you, would it have been ok to kick out Obama?? yes or no?


For not liking his politics or believing he was a secret Muslim? One would be yes, the other no. I'm sure given enough time and effort, you could figure it out


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 23, 2018)

harmonica said:


> so--I ask you, would it have been ok to kick out Obama?? yes or no?




If you have a gun free establishment, you'd have an obligation to fairness to throw his ass out, with his armed goons in tow.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 23, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> 
> The restaurants are complicit in this bullshit because they ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN rather than removing the people acting like unhinged lunatics.
> 
> Let these establishments know what you think. Call them, boycott them.



This is hilarious. The right complain when they don't get served, but DEMAND to be able to choose who they serve and don't serve. 

Double standards and hypocrisy.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Obama was one of the most radical, anti American Presidents we have ever had.  Would libs feel the same way if Valerie Jarrett, or Biden were thrown out?


Of course they wouldn't like it, they;d whine just like you're doing.

But it wouldn't alter the fact that it would have been legal, as long as it wasn't because Joe was supposed to be gay lover of Obama, and Valerie was thrown out for being a man dressed as a woman.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 23, 2018)

Remember, she chose her lifestyle.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

*I'm thinking of those Blacks guys at the Starbucks. Where did people stand? What were their arguments*

*there must be threads on that one in here somewhere*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 23, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> ...


Where did I make any such demand for service, idiot. The only demand I made is for consumers to show these morons the same level of respect they offered Sarah.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> I'm a woman, too. Women are as responsible for their behavior on the same basis as men. The lying bitch who chooses to work for a whore got her comeuppance. May the same thing happen to betsey-bibble bitch and the rest of them.



This joint let in whomever they want, but the fact they are discriminating against conservatives doesn't bode well for them, IMHO.

President Trump allow libs to drink in his joints, he knows the hospitality business.   Keith Olbermann was even greeted as a tenant in a Trump property in New York.

I don't give this place much of a chance for long term survival in declaring war on such a big segment of the dining public.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 23, 2018)

The restaurant owner is free to kick her out, and we are free to comment.  People are also free to NOT GO THERE.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 23, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> The restaurant owner is free to kick her out, and we are free to comment.  People are also free to NOT GO THERE.



And people are free to go there. I would like the place to be fumigated first, since sanders actually was seated.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 23, 2018)

So much for tolerance, inclusiveness, diversity of thought, and trying to bridge the political divide in a civilized manner.

The Left just loves to divide, and polarize.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > The restaurant owner is free to kick her out, and we are free to comment.  People are also free to NOT GO THERE.
> ...


We need to expose more women hating bigot Losers.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 23, 2018)

The restaurant is experiencing the consequences of their actions.  To the owners credit,  she says she would do It again.  Let's see how long she feels that way.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The restaurant is experiencing the consequences of their actions.  To the owners credit,  she says she would do It again.  Let's see how long she feels that way.



She is banking that the public has a short memory, which it often does.  She probably also feels that area mostly agrees with her which may, or may not be true.  The challenge will be to survive any short term, or even longer term drop in revenue.  She rolled the dice, and will have to live with the consequences.  Such is life.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 23, 2018)

Really stupid to piss off at least HALF of your customer base. If I lived down there I'd NEVER set foot in the place. I bet many down there feel the same way.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > so--I ask you, would it have been ok to kick out Obama?? yes or no?
> ...


so it's ok to hate someone for their politics but not their race/religion/etc??


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 23, 2018)

harmonica said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Yes. How else do we get scum like her out of our national life?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

harmonica said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Her creed is the legal term.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



What does her "creed" have anything to do with this? She is supposed to be a public servant, not some clergy person for her 'team.'


----------



## harmonica (Jun 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


ok got it--hate is ok with you ...you can hate, as long as it's YOU doing the hating

but Trump can't hate?? that's wrong....
or the KKK
or white supremacists
or Republicans
or conservatives??


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Yes. *How else do we get scum like her out of our national life?*


You mean like Obama, Michelle, Biden, Valerie Jarrett, Hillary, Chelsea, etc?  *VOTE THEM OUT, which of course has already happened, thankfully.*


----------



## harmonica (Jun 23, 2018)

what is her big ''crime''/etc?? specifically??


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> What does her "creed" have anything to do with this? She is supposed to be a public servant, not some clergy person for her 'team.'



So gay, and lesbian beliefs are OK, but not political beliefs?  What's the difference?


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 23, 2018)

harmonica said:


> what is her big ''crime''/etc?? specifically??



*Having a different opinion* from the Democrat, Progressive, anti American Left.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 23, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. *How else do we get scum like her out of our national life?*
> ...


But now we've got trump, pigpence, Ivanka on her daddy's lap, sucking up to jeffress and graham, mcconnell, bannon, etc. All whores.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You conflate religion with creed.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



There's nothing "liberal" about that. Possibly Marxist authoritarian.

That's just political asshattery that has no place in America.

They won't be in business next year though, they made their bed.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


Ohhhh you know and the sooner the better.  Let's get this party started.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

harmonica said:


> so it's ok to hate someone for their politics but not their race/religion/etc??



 it's ok to hate someone for their politics but not their race .. people like you hate more than half of America because of their politics

 it's ok to hate someone for their politics but not their religion, as long as their religion is not pushed into your life. 

and it's always ok to hate someone because of their etcs


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> They won't be in business next year though, they made their bed.



#bullshit


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > so it's ok to hate someone for their politics but not their race/religion/etc??
> ...



Do you condone the antics of these restauranteurs? IMO, it's despicable.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

harmonica said:


> or the KKK
> or white supremacists


 All decent Americans hate those two groups


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Do you condone the antics of these restauranteurs?


antics? The owner, one single individual, was called at her home. A person who makes her living lying to the American people was in her restaurant


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 23, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. *How else do we get scum like her out of our national life?*
> ...



Then we get the  likes of trump, pigpence, ivanka sittin' on her daddy's lap, mcconnell, sanders, porters, cohens, manaforts, banonns, and then who got the jeffresses, the grahams, the perkins, the falwells, the hagee's.  All scum. Fifthy, dirty people.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Really stupid to piss off at least HALF of your customer base. If I lived down there I'd NEVER set foot in the place. I bet many down there feel the same way.


Half her customer base would be Trumpeters? LOL

They already know she's part of the Pink Pussy Hat crowd. They probably stropped going there when that triggered them


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Do you condone the antics of these restauranteurs?
> ...



I'll take that as a "yes" . That's ok, so be it.
How much of a badass do you consider yourself to be?

I know how much of one I am. It's not on the scale of normal people.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

Fatass middle-aged people that can kick your ass.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

Q: You ever punch a bully in the nose?


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > The restaurant owner is free to kick her out, and we are free to comment.  People are also free to NOT GO THERE.
> ...


If you're going to frequent the place, I would like it disinfected and tested by the CDC.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

I did in 1st grade, and he was a head taller than me. I broke his nose.

He was trying to bully me, and I busted his ass, just as I'll bust leftist's asses that try to fool with The United States of America.

Count on that, faggots.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

Ain't Skeered, bitch! I will fight for what I believe in.

Y'all got it all fucked up. You'll get straightened out, don't worry.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 23, 2018)

Future headline:  Red Hen Lays an Egg, now Flies the Coop


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 23, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> The classless Left continues to lower the bar on decency "How low can you go"?


Lower than this?


----------



## harmonica (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > or the KKK
> ...


and it's also ok to hate for political reasons??
hitler and his SA/etc *disrupted *and kicked out people for political reasons


> The SA (also known as stormtroopers or brownshirts) were instructed to *disrupt *the meetings of political opponents


Sturmabteilung (SA)
leftists/dems BLM/ *disrupt* the meetings of political opponents:
Donald Trump rally disrupted by more than 2 dozen Black Lives Matter protesters - CNNPolitics
More than 2 dozen Black Lives Matter protesters disrupt Trump rally
....all over the US they [ Democrats/Leftists/BLM/ *disrupted *the meeting of a political opponent -EXACTLY like hitler's SA did


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Do you condone the antics of these restauranteurs?
> ...





harmonica said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Ain't no reasoning with these people. Plan b.

Show of force.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 23, 2018)

Everyone exercised their free speech rights, now we'll see how well the eatery fairs.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Everyone exercised their free speech rights, now we'll see how well the eatery fairs.



They're gonna fail.

We'll check back back, 1 year.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


in many of these threads, they are not even close to being reasonable
they don't even discuss...they can't even back up their ''argument''
I keep asking for her ''big crime'' and no answers


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 23, 2018)

Wonder if they can keep their liquor license?  Pass a health inspection?  Those natural meats might need some checking....


----------



## harmonica (Jun 23, 2018)

harmonica said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


just like the Stormtrooper/nazi restaurant owner did to Sanders


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

The most expedient solution to these asshats is a show of force.

Not the pink-hatted restaurant owners, all of them.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ain't Skeered, bitch! I will fight for what I believe in.
> 
> Y'all got it all fucked up. You'll get straightened out, don't worry.


 snippet {
A pint-sized bully who loved to pull girls’ hair and once lobbed rocks at a toddler in his playpen. A loud-mouthed classroom know-all who could never admit he was wrong and boasted of giving the music teacher a black eye. And a sporting show-off who yearned to hear the crowd’s applause . . . but who would smash his baseball bat in fury if he didn’t win.

Arrogant, over-bearing, thin-skinned, determined, and not exactly great with the ladies — does this portrait of a child growing up in Fifties surburban New York sound like a certain grown-up (well, sort of grown-up) currently strutting the world stage?

Even as a child Donald Trump was a horror | Daily Mail Online


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> The most expedient solution to these asshats is a show of force.
> 
> Not the pink-hatted restaurant owners, all of them.



No, just use all the available parking spaces within two blocks.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

harmonica said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


 Donald Trump says his supporters were 'violent' - CNNPolitics

Hitler needed more people to hate him, then the world would be a better place. Lesson learned


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

Owner will soon be crying about death threats.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Ain't Skeered, bitch! I will fight for what I believe in.
> ...



That could be me,


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Owner will soon be crying about death threats.



I doubt that, crying for business, maybe.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Owner will soon be crying about death threats.
> ...


Probably by tomorrow. Mark it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

The Red Hen

66,000 hits..............LOL


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

Since when does political=moral?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 23, 2018)

The owner of the business has turned politics into a "moral" issue and as such will have to live with the results.  Remind me of the last liberal press secretary who was ever treated like this?  Isn't it interesting that people on the left behave in ways that people on the right wouldn't DREAM of doing yet continually complain about how they are treated by the right?  I can only hope that someday that owner is treated with the same "courtesy" (eye roll) as she treated Sarah Huckabee Sanders by someone who doesn't agree with her liberal politics!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

A comment from their FB page:

"Your behavior toward Sarah Huckabee Sanders shows your lack for what good business sense is. You having no shame is an affirmation you come from “poor stock”.

You just committed business suicide. You won’t be in business by next year. 
-by all means, enjoy this moment rolling in your class-less behavior, like the pig you really are."

The Red Hen


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


LOL..kind of says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Just more liberal rationalizing. You guys demonized a baker for not providing one service to a gay couple a wedding cake because he held the religious belief marriage was between a man and a woman but this you guys find totally acceptable. Hypocrisy thy name be liberal.
> ...


What is hypocritical is the way the left treated this baker in comparsion to how they are responding to actions of the restaurant owner the claims of discrimination is false because the baker did not refuse service to gay people or throw them out of his bakery he said he could not provide one service because it went against his religious belief that marriage was between a man and a woman. If the restaurant owner said they couldn't provide a specific service to the Sanders party because it would go against a sincerley held religious belief of their's this would be a different story that however was not the case. This seems to be a case of discriminating against a person because you don't like who they work for or disagree with them on a political issue I would advise everyone left, right, and center to think long and hard before embracing that concept where it could end up taking us won't be pretty.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> The owner of the business has turned politics into a "moral" issue and as such will have to live with the results.  Remind me of the last liberal press secretary who was ever treated like this?  Isn't it interesting that people on the left behave in ways that people on the right wouldn't DREAM of doing yet continually complain about how they are treated by the right?  I can only hope that someday that owner is treated with the same "courtesy" (eye roll) as she treated Sarah Huckabee Sanders by someone who doesn't agree with her liberal politics!



2 wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

I came from good stock baby, I ain't playing into the sewage. I'll leave that to those that want to.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



If it says you're a faggot, yes!


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> What is hypocritical is the way the left treated this baker in comparsion to how they are responding to actions of the restaurant owner the claims of discrimination is false because the baker did not refuse service to gay people or throw them out of his bakery he said he could not provide one service because it went against his religious belief that marriage was between a man and a woman.
> 
> If the restaurant owner said they couldn't provide a specific service to the Sanders party because it would go against a sincerley held religious belief of their's this would be a different story that however was not the case. This seems to be a case of discriminating against a person because you don't like who they work for or disagree with them on a political issue I would advise everyone left, right, and center to think long and hard before embracing that concept where it could end up taking us won't be pretty.


The couple did not deny the baker claimed in refusing service to them because it went against what he claimed were his religious beliefs. it was in their filing.

Who said the baker threw them out of his bakery?

Now the Red Hen?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > What is hypocritical is the way the left treated this baker in comparsion to how they are responding to actions of the restaurant owner the claims of discrimination is false because the baker did not refuse service to gay people or throw them out of his bakery he said he could not provide one service because it went against his religious belief that marriage was between a man and a woman.
> ...



"The Red Hen" is done. 

They made their bed, now they have to lay in it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> "The Red Hen" is done.
> 
> They made their bed, now they have to lay in it.




The Red Hen employee is already walking back his story.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2018)

Cluck cluck cluck


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 23, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


The Business Reserves the Right to Refuse Service to Whomever it Pleases.

Had the baker..whose side I'm one, btw...simply refused to bake the cake..there would have been no case..but he had to run his mouth...and make his "point'--then the Gay couple had to run their mouths and make their "point".

My point..too much running off at the  mouth about your "Principles"--live your principles..and stop trying to make some elusive 'point.' No one who matters really cares...churning the internet froth for two news-cycles is not worth the inconvenience it will cause you.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The owner of the business has turned politics into a "moral" issue and as such will have to live with the results.  Remind me of the last liberal press secretary who was ever treated like this?  Isn't it interesting that people on the left behave in ways that people on the right wouldn't DREAM of doing yet continually complain about how they are treated by the right?  I can only hope that someday that owner is treated with the same "courtesy" (eye roll) as she treated Sarah Huckabee Sanders by someone who doesn't agree with her liberal politics!
> ...



They do if you believe in Karma, Marion...and I do!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


ROTFL..ahh Mary--you never disappoint. You compared yourself to an unflattering portrait of Trump..and you did so proudly!


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 23, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > What does her "creed" have anything to do with this? She is supposed to be a public servant, not some clergy person for her 'team.'
> ...


Only CONSERVATIVE political beliefs. Any other POLITICAL belief is acceptable.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 23, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


The coupe could have suspected discrimination based on gay identity, and then filed a complaint. But the burden of proof would be difficult if the Baker always kept his personal views to himself and his pals


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 23, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> The Business Reserves the Right to Refuse Service to Whomever it Pleases.
> 
> Had the baker..whose side I'm one, btw...simply refused to bake the cake..there would have been no case..but he had to run his mouth...and make his "point'--then the Gay couple had to run their mouths and make their "point".
> 
> My point..too much running off at the  mouth about your "Principles"--live your principles..and stop trying to make some elusive 'point.' No one who matters really cares...churning the internet froth for two news-cycles is not worth the inconvenience it will cause you.



I think it has to be a consistent policy of service.  In this case the owner consulted with staff before asking her to leave.  With a clear policy, that would not have happened.


----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2018)

The Red Hen has been slapped! yayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

It's strange that there's not a single Loser on here who says this kind of thing is the reason The Don won. It makes you look so petty.


----------



## Hellokitty (Jun 23, 2018)

Wait


JBvM said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > What is hypocritical is the way the left treated this baker in comparsion to how they are responding to actions of the restaurant owner the claims of discrimination is false because the baker did not refuse service to gay people or throw them out of his bakery he said he could not provide one service because it went against his religious belief that marriage was between a man and a woman.
> ...




How can liberals who support open borders refuse to serve anyone?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 23, 2018)

JBvM said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > What is hypocritical is the way the left treated this baker in comparsion to how they are responding to actions of the restaurant owner the claims of discrimination is false because the baker did not refuse service to gay people or throw them out of his bakery he said he could not provide one service because it went against his religious belief that marriage was between a man and a woman.
> ...


No one said the baker threw them out I was pointing differences in the two incidents. As far as the Red Hen goes fine if that's going to be standard just make sure you apply it equally if any prominent Democrat is asked to leave a restaurant no bitching or complaning about it same standard works for that as well.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 23, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > The Business Reserves the Right to Refuse Service to Whomever it Pleases.
> ...


That's a good point--I was disturbed that they had already started their dinner...I'm not inclined to praise plain out rudeness. Once the service had started...she should have continued serving....if she felt so impelled she could have told Sanders not to come back...a simple, "your business is not welcome here." would suffice. With the check and discreetly. Public humiliation..is actionable--in some contexts.

Sanders handled the incident with class..I suspect that some of her fellow partisans...won't.  LOL!


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2018)

Whoops! The Lexington VA Facebook page and website is inundated with people calling Stephanie Wilkinson the bigot that she is. Here's a sample: 

STEPHANIE WILKINSON IS A SCUMBAG POS! THROWING OUT A TRUE PATRIOT AND CIVIL SERVANT.. WTF DOES THIS IGNORANT PIG WANT? DEMOCRAT ONLY RESTAURANTS? BIGOTRY IS YOUR POLICY? BOY ARE YOU A FOOL! YOU NEED TO BOOT THIS PIG AS YOUR REPRESENTATIVE

Apparently her restaurant is closed this evening. LOL Was being a bigot and a Liberal hero over one Republican who just wanted to buy dinner at your restaurant with all this hassle now? You're a dumbass Stephanie. You deserve the loss of business even if it's just for one night. 

Good job Sarah Huckabee Sanders for getting the word out on this bigot!

The News-Gazette


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 23, 2018)

Hellokitty said:


> Wait
> 
> 
> JBvM said:
> ...


Ya know..I was just thinking...I don't think I've ever met a Democrat in favor of 'Open Borders'..if that means no control on entry and exit..and unlimited immigration. Not saying they don't exist--but I doubt the majority of D's want that...


----------



## Hellokitty (Jun 23, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > Wait
> ...




Last I checked liberals were supporting MS-13 and sanctuary cites.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 23, 2018)

Hellokitty said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


I send them my two cents worth every month.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 23, 2018)

Hellokitty said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


****Whatever..****don't you get tired of the narrative?
If you knew what shit like that sounds like to sane people...you might think twice.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 23, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


It is Saturday night.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 23, 2018)

I would never turn down money when in business no matter if they were gay or the bride of Frankenstein...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

They call this The Starbuck's Model.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> They call this The Starbuck's Model.


I don't see why they'd use Sarah Huckabee as a model..Them Arkanslaw gals are big on ass but short on brains..


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > They call this The Starbuck's Model.
> ...


Hillary was First Lady of Arkansas.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


And you see her ass?
She's from Shitcago.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 23, 2018)

The Red Hen not only lost the income from a party of seven, but had to close on a Saturday night too.

Good.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


We all saw her brilliance. Point taken.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 23, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


We all voted for Bill to get him out of Arkanass..


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 23, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


That doesn't explain his wife's two failed runs.


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 23, 2018)

Eventually someone is going to get seriously injured, or even killed. Then what? You can be assured, if the roles were reversed, and the conservatives were acting like this, the DOJ, would be all over it.
Wait a moment, the liberals are supporting the restaurant owner, right? Aren't these libs, the same people who want bakery shop owners prosecuted, for refusing to make a wedding cake? These people are so evil, they can't even play by their rules. Sick, mentally sick.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 23, 2018)

candycorn said:


> thoughts and prayers…thoughts and prayers.



Womp womp


----------



## Gracie (Jun 23, 2018)

Sarah would be welcome at any of my stores if I had some..and my home as well IF I had one. Why? Not because of who she works for or her political stance. But because I want the money! I never made a habit of asking customers what their political leanings were or for whom they worked. I guess that is the new thang nowadays?


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 23, 2018)

Check this out from their Yelp page. Especially the last line:
More business info Takes Reservations Yes Delivery No Take-out No Accepts Credit Cards Yes Accepts Apple Pay No Accepts Google Pay No Good For Dinner Parking Street Bike Parking Yes Good for Kids No Good for Groups No Attire Casual Noise Level Average Alcohol Full Bar Outdoor Seating Yes Wi-Fi No Has TV No Caters Yes Gender Neutral Restrooms Yes


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 23, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> What a shame, and even worse, no doubt they'll be heroes.
> 
> We're just acting like children now.  Adults don't do this, regardless of what they think of the other person.



Both political parties want to kill each other. It's like X-mas every day.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Intolerant (Jun 23, 2018)

Ugly nasty and skanky best describes them.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



You are nothing but a liar, that is all I know about you but that is a enough. I side for and against depending on the issue as far as separating parents and children entering illegally, the need to fly them back home. 

I will accept all legal immigrants, I have no issue.

We should follow the laws.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 23, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> 
> The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members."
> 
> ...


I hope they go out of business and end up homeless.


----------



## Issa (Jun 23, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Jesus would help those seeking refuge why cant we be kind ? Plenty of land, jobs and resources. Share food at least that might help us lose some weight....we are like that fat kid that dont le ro share his food. Be kind you might need help one day.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 23, 2018)

Fang said:


> Whoops! The Lexington VA Facebook page and website is inundated with people calling Stephanie Wilkinson the bigot that she is. Here's a sample:
> 
> STEPHANIE WILKINSON IS A SCUMBAG POS! THROWING OUT A TRUE PATRIOT AND CIVIL SERVANT.. WTF DOES THIS IGNORANT PIG WANT? DEMOCRAT ONLY RESTAURANTS? BIGOTRY IS YOUR POLICY? BOY ARE YOU A FOOL! YOU NEED TO BOOT THIS PIG AS YOUR REPRESENTATIVE
> 
> ...



Who cares. Ms. Wilkinson threw a filthy pig out of her establishment on moral grounds. Aren't people who are refused service supposed to just go away and find another place that will take them without complaining. That is the impression that I got from many people who post on USMB. Sanders should have just gotten into her car and found another place that would accept her business and not complained. She could have had a TV dinner.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Who cares. Ms. Wilkinson threw a filthy pig out of her establishment on moral grounds. Aren't people who are refused service supposed to just go away and find another place that will take them without complaining.



Actually, Ms. Sanders didn't complain.    She just told the rest of us what happened, so that we know that this particular restaurant is owned by small minded people that hate our guts.

Which, BTW, is information we need to know.   I know I don't want to go somewhere I'm not wanted.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 24, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares. Ms. Wilkinson threw a filthy pig out of her establishment on moral grounds. Aren't people who are refused service supposed to just go away and find another place that will take them without complaining.
> ...



Ah...but liberals don't think that's right PP!  You should have to go there unless they don't WANT you there and then you should leave without making a fuss and never tell anyone about it!  (head scratch)

You know what's sad?  I have liberals friends who have become so utterly unhinged over Hillary not being President and Trump being President that I don't spend much time with them anymore because they tend to rant about things they saw on CNN and MSNBC and who needs a lecture every time you get together socially.

Perhaps they'll calm down after a few years and start acting like normal human beings but right now they're not someone you want to be around.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 24, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares. Ms. Wilkinson threw a filthy pig out of her establishment on moral grounds. Aren't people who are refused service supposed to just go away and find another place that will take them without complaining.
> ...



Well good for you. Remember that was people like her that started this "tradition."  How is this "small minded"?  She got thrown out because of her small-mindedness and shameful immoral conduct. I thought that was what you yokels wanted.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 24, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> *Restaurant owner kicks Sarah Sanders party out on moral grounds*



I notice lefties are getting angrier and more intolerant towards republicans, especially against Trumpets. They are actually disgusted with republicans and want them dead. The leftist mob is now attacking members of the Trump administration.

Where is that coming from?

I seems they feel their only shot to steal the White House slipping away; and it's just. The anger comes from the impotence of knowing that they'd be shot and scalped in the streets by their neighbors the second they take up arms against the system they thought they had subverted.

The accelerationism is the key, the more they chimp out the better.

They’re already shooting up Congress and country music concerts and driving garbage trucks in front of trains of Republicans, how far will they take it? Far enough I suspect, it’s only a matter of time. The antifa is already operating as a paramilitary wing of the democratic party sooo... except shit to hit the fan during Trump's second term.

When imaginary "blue wave" fizzles, the left will redouble its efforts to block and delegitimize Trump. Then when he wins reelection in 2020, they'll all hit the streets, masks on and bike locks raised high, only to face 2nd Amendment lovers and run back into their holes and try again sometimes later. The leftist leadership is turning those useful idiots into cannon fodder and for what? A last desperate swipe at the reigns of power so they can keep their supply of dirty money and childrens' blood flowing for another four years? 

Yes, they're doing it for "children".


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

The Left is consumed by hate for those in which they disagree.  This restaurant owner made it a "moral" issue, but it is really just her being intolerant of other people's political views.  Petty, petulant, childish, and immature.  Another far left kook becoming unhinged due to Trump.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 24, 2018)

Timmy said:


> What happened to free speech ?!  What happened to letting businesses serve whomever they want ?



You got the point there. 

By the way, did Sarah demanded any special treatment or item that was not on the menu?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 24, 2018)

del said:


> i'm sure she's still welcome at golden corral, with the usual caveat that all you can eat doesn't apply to her and her piglets.



It's so funny that you can insult her family, but I can't insult yours.  

You are such a brave guy.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 24, 2018)

Has anyone conssdered this might be a publicity stunt ?

Talk about getting free advertising !!!!

Of course the right will boycot the place...but the left will make it up.

Remember Chick Fil A.  I had never eaten there prior to the left's boycott.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Well good for you. Remember that was people like her that started this "tradition."  How is this "small minded"?  She got thrown out because of her small-mindedness and shameful immoral conduct. I thought that was what you yokels wanted.




She threw out Ms. Sanders to be petty and vindictive because she disagrees with America returning to greatness.  And trying to "split up" the group by asking the rest of the party to stay was beyond the pale.

I can appreciate the fact that she hates conservatives, that is her right. But she is going to get called out on it.

BTW, I'd like to know if she is cheating on her taxes.  Maybe a referral to the IRS audit department would be in order.  Using the IRS for political vendetta is something Obama and Lois Lerner did.   The precedent is there.   If Wilkerson is paying all of her taxes, she has nothing to worry about.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Of course the right will boycot the place...but the left will make it up.
> 
> Remember Chick Fil A.  I had never eaten there prior to the left's boycott.




The Left won't make it up, however, if past results are any indication of the future.

The Dixie Chicks told their conservative listeners to listen to something else, they were no longer welcome.   The DC's decided they wanted a sophisticated, urbane, LGBTQ+ friendly listenership, and getting rid of the old listeners would make room.

Didn't happen, sales fell off sharply.  Our liberal friends led them on, and then left them out to dry.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Refuge? Sure we can look at that on a case by case basis, same with asylum, no issue there, illegally crossing the border is totally different and once you do that, you need to be sent back and no asylum or refuge status. 

Again, I have nothing against legal immigration, illegal is a totally different story.

The fat kid analogy is pure BS. 

We have legal channels and they should be used as a way to gain citizenship but illegally crossing a border is wrong and they need to be sent back to where they came from immediately, no hearing, nothing, just load them on a plane and tell them they need to try to come in legally. 

As for the coyotes? When they are caught they need to be imprisoned for a 5 year minimum for the first offense, no parole, they serve their time and then are flown to southern Mexico, if they are caught again, 15 years a third time 35 years to life. They are making money by exploiting others and they also traffic children, they are as bad as drug dealers and deserve nothing.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Well good for you. Remember that was people like her that started this "tradition."  How is this "small minded"?  She got thrown out because of her small-mindedness and shameful immoral conduct. I thought that was what you yokels wanted.
> ...



The owners are hypocrites, pure and simple.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> The owners are hypocrites, pure and simple.



The owner, Stephanie Wilkinson, is a New York transplant, and a far left activist, and pussy hat wearing radical feminist.  She is intolerant of political views in which she disagrees.  She thinks it is OK to hate, as long as it is hate of conservatives, and conservative views.

I am sure the Left, and the Media would be fine with an owner of a restaurant kicking out a Hillary supporter, or campaign worker because they disagreed with their politics, and candidate.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of bigots that vote and help bigots...if that makes me a bigot, GREAT.
> ...



Ah, come on, tell us what you REALLY think!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Hellokitty said:


> Wait
> 
> 
> JBvM said:
> ...



They aren’t real liberals, they are lefties, and have no principles, they do whatever the DNC tells them to do, they don’t think for themselves, that is why they are so wish washy in their beliefs.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


I need help now, pal. But...I keep getting kicked back from the apartment complex I have been on a waiting list for. Why kicked back? Hispanic unwed mothers with children get put IN FRONT, thats why. Some bitch that is here illegally (we ARE a sanctuary state, ya know) with 5 kids from 5 different fathers gets put in front. Of me, of veterans. Veterans are second in line, which I am fine with. Some illegal skank and her brats? Not so much fine with that. So stuff your holier than though bullshit.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 24, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> ]
> BTW, I'd like to know if she is cheating on her taxes.  Maybe a referral to the IRS audit department would be in order.  Using the IRS for political vendetta is something Obama and Lois Lerner did.   The precedent is there.   If Wilkerson is paying all of her taxes, she has nothing to worry about.



So the chickens are coming home to roost at the Red Hen?

interesting


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The owners are hypocrites, pure and simple.
> ...



She is a hypocrite.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> If you want to see how liberals REALLY feel about women...just scroll through the offensive remarks made about Sarah Huckabee Sanders simply because she's a conservative.  Double standard?  Liberal women are protected flowers not to be harmed in any way or you are a SEXIST!  Conservative women deserve to be stoned in the streets!  Ah yes...the party of "inclusion"...that's you liberals!  (eye roll)



Yep, the lefties are sexist, racist hypocrites, nothing new.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



He is a sanctimonious ass, and if I said what I really thought of this left wing person I’d be banned forever.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 24, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Whoops! The Lexington VA Facebook page and website is inundated with people calling Stephanie Wilkinson the bigot that she is. Here's a sample:
> ...


Filthy pig and her piglets??? You are a 65 year old woman, and yet..you can spew this garbage?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



She is a lefty which makes her a hypocrite, racist and sexist.the bigotry and hate they spew is beyond belief, the left wing nuts intolerance knows no bounds. It is a sad hateful group. 

I think businesses like the Red Barn need to put up signs on how they feel so that we can all stay away from the hate and intolerance they spew. I don’t need like to support such hate and filth.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

I thought the right wanted business owners to have the freedom to bar whomever they want, so why such a sudden outrage here? Or is that just the libertarian right and not far right conservatives?


----------



## Issa (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Illegals will .ake their way no matter what. The vast majority live peacefully and contribute positively to society they deserve to be integrated. Those that commit crimes can be deported. 
Plenty of room in this country  to accommodate those who risk their life for a better one.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> The classless Left continues to lower the bar on decency "How low can you go"?


As low as the republican primaries?
Donald Trump defends size of his penis - CNNPolitics


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 24, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Well, the restaurant is in the middle of Democratville, at city where the Confederate Flag is still adored and the people there miss having slavery, so they aren't going to get much in the way of grief from their own racist community, but.....just maybe, outside pressure will drive the restaurant out of business somehow.  One can hope.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> I thought the right wanted business owners to have the freedom to bar whomever they want, so why such a sudden outrage here? Or is that just the libertarian right and not far right conservatives?



Nobody is questioning her right to deny service, just the hypocrisy of doing it over the intolerance of someone else's views, and opinions.  Nobody is trying to deny her the right to do so.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> 
> The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members."
> 
> ...



The thing is if a baker can refuse to serve someone on moral grounds, then a restaurant owner can refuse to serve someone on moral grounds. Be careful what you wish for seems applicable here. The Right wanted the bakers to prevail. Now they have, and the Right is pissed off because the pendulum is swinging back on them. Too bad. So sad.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



They steal Americans identies, so they aren’t peaceful and cause a lot of stress, time and money to those that are already living peacefully in this country, so spare me your BS.

I am glad you want to deport those that commit crimes, they committed a crime by entering into this country without going through the proper legal channels, they all by your reasoning, need to be deported.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 24, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


The city the restaurant is in went for Hillary by over 60%.  They oppose your confederacy.  You're retarded.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> I thought the right wanted business owners to have the freedom to bar whomever they want, so why such a sudden outrage here? Or is that just the libertarian right and not far right conservatives?



So do you agree with the restaurant owner? Should she not serve a person because of their political choice?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 24, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Yeah, it's a vehemently racist city that still worships the Confederate flag and considers the south losing the Civil War, a bitter disappointment.  In other words, it's a strong Democrat area.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the right wanted business owners to have the freedom to bar whomever they want, so why such a sudden outrage here? Or is that just the libertarian right and not far right conservatives?
> ...


The owner wrote a long response to this situation. She explained that  her employees included gays, immigrants, Muslims and others the administration is against.  Those people felt oppressed and serile having to serve someone like Sarah who backs up every one of Trump's policies.  She showed respect for her employees.  I no problem with what she did.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Esmeralda said:


> The thing is if a baker can refuse to serve someone on moral grounds, then a restaurant owner can refuse to serve someone on moral grounds. Be careful what you wish for seems applicable here. The Right wanted the bakers to prevail. Now they have, and the Right is pissed off because the pendulum is swinging back on them. Too bad. So sad.



Bad analogy.  The big difference is we are just commenting on the owner's hypocrisy, not suggesting Sanders go to court like the Gay people did over a cake to create controversy.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the right wanted business owners to have the freedom to bar whomever they want, so why such a sudden outrage here? Or is that just the libertarian right and not far right conservatives?
> ...


So shouldn't the right be celebrating this as an example of the freedom they want?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the right wanted business owners to have the freedom to bar whomever they want, so why such a sudden outrage here? Or is that just the libertarian right and not far right conservatives?
> ...


It's a moral choice: just like the bakers who refused to serve gays.  You side is completely one sided in the way you look at the world. It's your side of things that is the only side of things that matter or is right--according to you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is if a baker can refuse to serve someone on moral grounds, then a restaurant owner can refuse to serve someone on moral grounds. Be careful what you wish for seems applicable here. The Right wanted the bakers to prevail. Now they have, and the Right is pissed off because the pendulum is swinging back on them. Too bad. So sad.
> ...


OMG it is about serving someone or not. It is a perfect analogy.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 24, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


Nah they oppose the Confederacy.  It's the GOP that celebrates the republican... oops... I mean Confederate flag these days.  Lexington is an oasis in a sea of retarded, pro-Confederate flyover country.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


Exactly, exactly, exactly!


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Esmeralda said:


> The owner wrote a long response to this situation. She explained that  her employees included gays, immigrants, Muslims and others the administration is against.  Those people felt oppressed and serile having to serve someone like Sarah who backs up every one of Trump's policies.  She showed respect for her employees.  I no problem with what she did.



Again, you are wrong.  The Administration is not against gays, immigrants, nor Muslims.  They are against ILLEGAL ALIENS coming here unvetted, and were temporarily against UNVETTED Muslims coming here from radical countries that sponsor terrorists.  Where do you get this crap?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


The town she lives is in voted 100% against Trump.  Does not at all support his xenophobic, Islamaphobic and homophobic behaviors and attitudes.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > The owner wrote a long response to this situation. She explained that  her employees included gays, immigrants, Muslims and others the administration is against.  Those people felt oppressed and serile having to serve someone like Sarah who backs up every one of Trump's policies.  She showed respect for her employees.  I no problem with what she did.
> ...


They most certainly are against gays, muslims and immigrants.  Don't try to sell your delusions to me.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the right wanted business owners to have the freedom to bar whomever they want, so why such a sudden outrage here? Or is that just the libertarian right and not far right conservatives?
> ...


I thought the right wanted business owners to have the freedom to bar whomever they want, so why such a sudden outrage here? Or is that just the libertarian right and not far right conservatives?


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> So shouldn't the right be celebrating this as an example of the freedom they want?



So shouldn't the Left be ashamed of someone that isn't inclusive, and tolerant of someone else's political views?  It is like Sanders was making a political speech there, she was just trying to have a quiet dinner with her family.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > So shouldn't the right be celebrating this as an example of the freedom they want?
> ...


So shouldn't the right be celebrating this as an example of the freedom they want?


----------



## Issa (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I would deport those that are committing crimes. Those that have jobs and are assimilating they need to be legalized. He k most faired better the whites who killed millions of natives to settle here.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> So shouldn't the right be celebrating this as an example of the freedom they want?



So shouldn't the Left be ashamed of someone that isn't inclusive, and tolerant of someone else's political views?  It is like Sanders was making a political speech there, she was just trying to have a quiet dinner with her family.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



“My side”? My sided with the gays because of the law however “my side” thought a better idea was to put up signs, so people on “my side”could stay away from these places that discriminated. “My side” doesn’t wish to support these establishments 

Today “my side”says the restaurant owner is wrong and should also put up a sign so “my side” doesn’t support establishments that discriminate.

How “is my side” only seeing things one sided? 

So what is your position?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



The ALL committed crimes by crossing the border.

It is illegal for any business to hire an illegal immigrant. So, none can have jobs and therefore need to go back to their own country. Businesses that hire illegal immigrants need to be fined and if they continue to hire them, those in charge need to go to jail.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > So shouldn't the right be celebrating this as an example of the freedom they want?
> ...


So shouldn't the right be celebrating this as an example of the freedom they want?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



I didn’t ask what the right wanted, I was asking you what your opinion was, do you agree with the restaurant owner? Should she not serve someone because of their political choice?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 24, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


You seem to lack a basic knowledge of what political party ran the south and slavery when they seceded from the United States.  To the south's democrats, slavery was simply a matter of economics; you pay money for a human being and force him/her to work for you against his/her will and never have to pay for his/her labor, and if you're in a perky mood, you get to rape the women.  It was the democrats that created the KKK who burned down blacks homes and lynched them.  It was the democrats that created the quasi-slavery of so-called, apprenticeship where they forced young blacks to work for them...more slavery.  It was the democrats that were responsible for the Jim Crow laws.


----------



## Issa (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Caucasians committed crimes too by killing the natives and occupying their land...let's sort that out and we can deal with illegals of nowadays.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> I thought the right wanted business owners to have the freedom to bar whomever they want, so why such a sudden outrage here? Or is that just the libertarian right and not far right conservatives?


Ask yourself that question. Lefties are the ones having a shit hissy when the baker didn't want to make a gay cake.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I thought the right wanted business owners to have the freedom to bar whomever they want, so why such a sudden outrage here? Or is that just the libertarian right and not far right conservatives?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



What happened to the Indians was criminal and I had absolutely nothing to do with it. What about the Muslims that killed over 3000 innocent people on 911, are you responsible for that?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Gracie said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the right wanted business owners to have the freedom to bar whomever they want, so why such a sudden outrage here? Or is that just the libertarian right and not far right conservatives?
> ...


So the right should agree with this then since then since they don't want to serve gay customers right? No one has to serve anyone they disagree with?


----------



## Issa (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Those were mostly saudis that did it and their Americans ally.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


Sure. I always said it was the business persons right to refuse service to anyone. This includes Sanders. HOWEVER, the bullshit from her just stating the facts AFTER the WAITER reported it, is ludicrous.
The point is...y'all had a hissy about the baker refusing...why? Because the people were gay? So why don't you show the same indignant response to how Sarah was treated????


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



I wouldn’t know, I’m not a far right conservative nor am I a libertarian. I think discrimination is wrong, I think places that discriminate should put out signs so those that don’t discriminate can stay away from them. 

Now, what is your opinion on the issue?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



They were ALL Muslims. It seems you are not wanting to take responsibility for your Muslim religion, however you want me to take responsibility for what happened over a hundred years ago. Why is that?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Gracie said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The OP of this thread is righties having a hissy fit over a restaurant owner denying service which I thought was a cause they championed. Why the hypocrisy?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 24, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


You celebrate their flag and defend their statues.  Gross.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Gracie said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Wheelie cannot give us his position because that would expose his hypocrisy.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 24, 2018)

Esmeralda said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


The current administration....isn't against gays.  It was against transsexuals in the military, not gays.  It is against the financial responsibility for covering the costs of gender transition, which is expensive and such transitions are often not successful to the individual, mentally.  The suicide rated among such people doesn't reduce once they've had their change.  As for Muslims, he only put limitations on a very few Muslim nations, ones in which it would be difficult, if not impossible to properly vet the individuals wanting in.
The people you are mentioning (immigrants), if they aren't here via legal methods, aren't IMMIGRANTS.  The technical term for them is:  Illegal migrant.  His administration has absolutely NO problem with anyone coming over the border, LEGALLY!  It doesn't matter to his administration what the people look like, only that they are properly vetted to ensure that we are not getting drug cartel members, known criminals (even fleeing criminals can have families and thus they need to be sorted out).
As for those who tearfully say that the people coming over are "refugees," those coming from the Central American countries aren't refugees.  An actual refugee is supposed to go only to the closest country that is safe for them. Let us take Hondurans for example, and we'll say, a woman with a child in fear of her husband, there are about 30 cities in that country.  She could simply slip into one of the other cities in the country.  If she didn't feel safe in Honduras at all, just to the immediate west of Honduras is...El Salvador.  That nation speaks her language, there are 15 major cities with a population over 100,000 and another 22 towns and villages.  All in which she could feel "safe."
If she doesn't like El Salvador, the immediate country to her north is, Guatemala...guess what, they speak Spanish there as well and she would have no trouble communicating with them and there are 101 cities and towns in which she can disappear into.  To he northwest is, Belize.  The language is......guess what....Spanish.  No trouble communicating there.  They have 9 cities and towns and another 109 villages.  It's actually a very friendly nation.  Then of course, to the north of those is none other than good old, Mexico.  Guess what language they speak....Spanish.  Also there are 188 large cities with a population of 100,000 or more.  Her abusive husband would never find her there.  So, an actual refugee from Central America can drop into any adjoining nation, fit right in and find a job....and....be safe.
Each year, our government sends each of those Central American nations, millions of dollars for aid to their people, and the amount each nation gets is way in excess of the actual population of their nations, yet they for some reason, the aid doesn't get to them, they just send their people up here and keep the money.  We could effectively just go down there and hand each and every human in those Central American nations about 5 million dollars and we will have saved vast sums of money, while making each one of them a multi-millionaire.
It's time our government informed those nations that we will no longer send them so much as one dime unless they stop sending people up here and agree to use the money for their people and make sure that it's verifiable.


----------



## Issa (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


How do we know they did it? It's a CIA job right and clear. And yes you have to recognize the atrocities committed not long ago by your ancestors and no so long ago against African Americans also. And they and be considerate and compassionate towards those who risk their lives for a better one.


----------



## my2¢ (Jun 24, 2018)

I hope the restaurant owner reflects upon her actions more and down the road comes to conclusion it would have been better to  accommodate Sarah and her family with peace and acceptance.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You finally answered my original question so I will answer yours. I also think discrimination is wrong. There are however limits to this, like there are limits to free speech (example yelling fire in a theater to cause panic, inciting a riot, etc.).

So if two gays want a wedding cake made that says "congratulations jake and mike" that is not excessively offensive in any way and they should not be refused service for that. If they want a cake with a giant dildo or a vulgar message they can be refused.

If Sanders was turned away only because she is a republican that is wrong. If there are other things at play like previous issues with staff or owners, or she is promoting policies that would discriminate against staff or owners (real discrimination like blacks aren't allowed, not disagreements like I want to raise taxes in your tax bracket) then it would be acceptable to turn her away.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Are you,claiming that the US attacked themselves on 911? You are denying all responsibility of Muslims for the actions on 911? 

Secondly, I don’t “have” to do anything, not sure where that stupid BS is coming from. 

I acknowledged and recognized what we did to the Indians and Africans were terrible however I can’t change the past. 

Today immigrants don’t have to risk their lives to come to America, they can come here legally and I welcome them, they provide diversity and are a positive influence to our country. 

I do have a big issue with illegal immigrants, the first issue is they broke the law to get here, secondly they cannot be employed legally in this country and that creates many social, economic and other legal issues, such as they have to steal identies to work, many being paid under the table which puts them in harms way if they injure themselves on a job or an employer decides to stiff them, or pay them low wages in effect creating a slave market and those are just a few of the issues. 

There is a legal way to become a citizen and that is all that is required, millions have done so in the past. 

To let them come in illegally and reward them with citizenship will open the door for more illegal crossings, paying coyotes thousands of dollars, risking their lives, the wive’s lives, their children’s live’s through starving, lack of water, some coyotes will murder them and take the children and sell the children. 

If it is all done legally, you eliminate the underground element, you eliminate the risks for families looking for a better life. 

My way is compassionate, it is caring and it is looking out for the best interests and less risk of people wanting to come live here.

Your way is dangerous, and doesn’t look out for the best interests of the families.  Coyotes find ways to take advantage of them financially, children are sold into trafficking, women and children are raped and abused. Unscrupulous employers can pay them low wages, stiff them on wages altogether and the illegals have no recourse. All of that is absolutely eliminated by going the legal route.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


I answered. I'm glad you agree the right's stance is wrong.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



I disagree, it is the same, she didn’t say or do anything offensive, she was discriminated against ONLY because of political stands. She was discriminated because her legal personal choices did not agree with the owner. If she was rude, demanding then, the owner can kick her out.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yep, both sides are hypocritical.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


It sounds like you agree, not disagree. I wasn't saying Sanders did anything wrong.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



Are you saying the owner should have served Sanders?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Yeah both sides are holding this up as a show of hypocrisy by the other. I think the side that approves of owners discriminating being outraged is more hypocritical, and the other side is using the incident to make a point of what happens if you want that to be policy. I will leave it at that.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Yes, if it is just over normal politics.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



I have a slightly different take but we are close. Thanks!


----------



## Issa (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



LOOK, people being migrating for thousands of years legal or not legal that's debatable....just because a bunch of people wrote laws, now all of sudden they want to prevent others from coming in. I say there is plenty of work food, and space let them in like god made a way for you and your ancestors to come in on the expense of indigenous people...don't close the door and have it all for yourself.
I'm sure if shit hit the fan here in the US (civil war, depression,etc....) millions of americans might seek refuge somewhere else legall or illegaly...do you want others to reject them? and let them die here in the US?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

I think the restaurant owner may have a loophole. Is Sanders against the state recognizing gay marriage? The state part is important as Sanders can believe what she wants but can't impose her beliefs on others.

If Sanders is against the state recognizing gay marriage the restaurant owner has an argument to refuse service to someone that wants to discriminate against their or their staffs' constitutional rights.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> The baker can kick out gays on moral grounds. Case closed.



Well, Sanders has morals, and the restaurant owners don't, they kicked her out on amoral grounds. 

Fags are mentally ill and morals play no part in their lives, either. They can't make rational decisions.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



The door isn’t closed, never has been closed and the laws to immigrate to this country have been the same for many decades. So I am confused by your statement. Also I have stated repeatedly, I welcome all immigrants that come here legally, so the door is wide open. 

Those seeking refuge and asylum have an easier path than a normal immigrant so I have no idea what you are talking about on this point either.

You seem to not read or maybe not able to comprehend my posts


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> ...



Time to round them up and deport them, preferably to some Third World Paradise, where they can get the full Diversity Experience and can't hide out in the Burbs.

*
Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.
*

_Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816 _


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > The baker can kick out gays on moral grounds. Case closed.
> ...


That's opinion.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> I think the restaurant owner may have a loophole. Is Sanders against the state recognizing gay marriage? The state part is important as Sanders can believe what she wants but can't impose her beliefs on others.
> 
> If Sanders is against the state recognizing gay marriage the restaurant owner has an argument to refuse service to someone that wants to discriminate against their or their staffs' constitutional rights.



Why does she need a loophole, there is no law requiring her to serve Sanders.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...




It's obvious medical fact, and leftists don't care about law, so nobody else need concern themselves with it either.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I think the restaurant owner may have a loophole. Is Sanders against the state recognizing gay marriage? The state part is important as Sanders can believe what she wants but can't impose her beliefs on others.
> ...


Loophole was a bad choice of words. Replace with good argument.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Picaro said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


No it isn't, it's your opinion.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



No, it's obvious fact, and your opinions on the facts don't matter.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Picaro said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Show where it is a medical fact then.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 24, 2018)

poor sarah her lies are catching up with her....i wished there was a red hen in this area


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 24, 2018)

she was all about gay people not getting cakes.....well sarah how does it feel to not  your chicken cause the cooks dont care for you?


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



Show where it isn't. The vote to remove it from the disorder category was some 5,800 to 3,800, out of a membership of over 20,000. Clearly 'science' had nothing to do with it, and nothing has come along to justify changing it from a disorder since 1973. Obviously it is a mental disorder. You're just a deviant, that's all, and you need validation or something from the sane people.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 24, 2018)

It's always okay when "my" side does it.

Just like back in grade school.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> she was all about gay people not getting cakes.....well sarah how does it feel to not  your chicken cause the cooks dont care for you?



Nobody should eat there if the cooks or any of the food handlers are faggots. they're walking disease epidemics, especially this time of year during 'Pride' Month when all the annual Hepatitis A warnings go out  from the CDC and WHO and California health public health agencies because of the faggot holidays and multiple 'hook ups' with strangers they love so much.


----------



## mdk (Jun 24, 2018)

It appears the only time some support the rights of business owners and private property when it doesn't affect them. It exposes those that actually have principles from those that merely pay lip service when it's convenient.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> It's always okay when "my" side does it.
> 
> Just like back in grade school.




Homosexuality is a sexual fetish, not a political minority being opressed. It's a manifestation of mental illness, sociopathic deviancy, and not even remotely 'the same thing'.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

Have no problem with the right to refuse.............But KARMA is a bitch............

They just opened Pandora's Box...................


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2018)

LEt's


eagle1462010 said:


> Have no problem with the right to refuse.............But KARMA is a bitch............
> 
> They just opened Pandora's Box...................




Let's hope so. I predict many backfirings and disasters for the tards and deviants surpassing the Chick Fila Debacle for them. They really should just shut up until the mid-terms are over if they had any sense or sane leadership and media.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

Picaro said:


> LEt's
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I hope they keep it up.............they have become unglued.............and America needs to see it.............That and run on higher taxes..............LOL


----------



## Fang (Jun 24, 2018)

Esmeralda said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



Then her employees are ill-informed and are some of the dumbest people on the planet. Or, the more likely scenario is the owner is not only a bigot, but she's a lying piece of garbage.

Trump said he's not touching any same sex laws and so far he hasn't.

Immigrants are fine under Trump and will prosper with the booming economy. Trump is after ILLEGAL immigrants who have commit crimes. So theres another ill-informed position.

Trump also is not touching Muslims living here. But it's understandable why he wanted to block immigrants from terrosist hotbeds. Any sane person would agree.

The reality is Stephanie Wilkinson is a bigot and now a liar. Everyone knows this now. She is losing money as we type as her restaurant was closed last night. I hope it was worth it for her.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 24, 2018)

JBvM said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


as usual, I point out facts and back them up--the left/you are the nazis
you just babble on with 0 facts/etc 
I've asked on many threads what Trump's big crime is
I've asked what Sander's big crime is
no one can come up with anything
they've tried to say Trump is racist/etc -hahahaha--and I've always proved them wrong


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

harmonica said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


It's all they got.................worthless drivel...........


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Picaro said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


No. You said it was a fact, I disputed. The burden of proof is on you, and the mishmash of data you posted has no sources and is likely pulled out of your ass.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Fang said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...


Trump administration dismantles LGBT-friendly policies
A Big Victory for LGBT People, and a Big Loss for the Trump Administration
Donald Trump Calls for Barring Muslims From Entering U.S.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

Fang said:


> Whoops! The Lexington VA Facebook page and website is inundated with people calling Stephanie Wilkinson the bigot that she is. Here's a sample:
> 
> STEPHANIE WILKINSON IS A SCUMBAG POS! THROWING OUT A TRUE PATRIOT AND CIVIL SERVANT.. WTF DOES THIS IGNORANT PIG WANT? DEMOCRAT ONLY RESTAURANTS? BIGOTRY IS YOUR POLICY? BOY ARE YOU A FOOL! YOU NEED TO BOOT THIS PIG AS YOUR REPRESENTATIVE
> 
> ...


The restaurant did not close

Dishonest Conservatives reported to Yelp that they had closed


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 24, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> The thing about leftist restaurant owners that refuse to serve her is that their business is done.



Just checked their website...  They are still open.  

4.5 star rating on Google based on 654 reviews.  

They'll be fine.  



Marion Morrison said:


> They're done, believe me, and who knows how many Democrats will convert, due to what they did..
> 
> That's the reality of this situation, Sparky.



The reality is, Sarah will probably be fired in a month because she is failing so badly at lying...


----------



## SSGT Bags (Jun 24, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> The baker can kick out gays on moral grounds. Case closed.


The baker did not kick the faggots out.
In fact, he offered to sell them any ready made cake he had in his store.
What he refused to do was use his creative talents to design them a cake.
Get it straight Libby


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


I would ask that if you are refusing service to customers that you at least have the courtesy to make it known prior to me entering your business.

I shouldn't have to ask the receptionist if the owner is a bigot, racist, homophobe, etc.

 Not being a Republican I will start asking the receptionist if they will be refusing service to Republicans or gays, blacks or anyone else.

Whether I like the response will allow me to decide whether I will give them my business.

I will be asking this question of any and every business I enter.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Fang said:


> Then her employees are ill-informed and are some of the dumbest people on the planet. Or, the more likely scenario is the owner is not only a bigot, but she's a lying piece of garbage.
> 
> Trump said he's not touching any same sex laws and so far he hasn't.
> 
> ...



This deserves to be repeated. Well said.  Pure hypocrisy.


----------



## Fang (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Well anyone can post lies from liberal rag. HAHA


----------



## deanrd (Jun 24, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> 
> The restaurants are complicit in this bullshit because they ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN rather than removing the people acting like unhinged lunatics.
> 
> Let these establishments know what you think. Call them, boycott them.


What's wrong?  Don't you know that lying and kidnapping and caging children are immoral?


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What's wrong?  Don't you know that lying and kidnapping and caging children are immoral?



You are lying.  Nobody is CAGING children, nor are they kidnapping anyone.  They are enforcing existing U.S. LAW.  Obama did the same thing.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 24, 2018)

Esmeralda said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> ...


The baker didn’t refuse service. He was asked to draw a pic that was pornographic
They could have a cake on the shelf of their choosing


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 24, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> The baker didn’t refuse service. He was asked to draw a pic that was pornographic




Well that is a false statement.  According to Mr. Phillips - you know the owner - there was never any discussion of design.  As soon as he found out the couple was gay he refused to sell them a wedding cake under the same conditions he sold his products to different sex couples.


.>>>>


----------



## deanrd (Jun 24, 2018)

SSGT Bags said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > The baker can kick out gays on moral grounds. Case closed.
> ...


Cooking someone's dinner is just as creative.

So if someone who lies to the entire country and supports kidnapping and caging children and babies, you would cook their dinner?  What kind of person would that make you?

You know Trump lies about everything.  She goes along with it.  So she's a liar too.

Republicans even think caging children and separating them from their parents is funny.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

Intolerant said:


> Eventually someone is going to get seriously injured, or even killed. Then what? You can be assured, if the roles were reversed, and the conservatives were acting like this, the DOJ, would be all over it.
> Wait a moment, the liberals are supporting the restaurant owner, right? Aren't these libs, the same people who want bakery shop owners prosecuted, for refusing to make a wedding cake? These people are so evil, they can't even play by their rules. Sick, mentally sick.



You are not allowed to kick someone out of your restaurant who is black, Muslim or gay

You can kick someone out for being an asshole


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> I thought the right wanted business owners to have the freedom to bar whomever they want, so why such a sudden outrage here? Or is that just the libertarian right and not far right conservatives?


Your post is so full of crap
I can go to any store of my choosing and be gayer than a fruit cake and buy anything off the shelf
But you can’t make me draw a pic I view as offensive


----------



## deanrd (Jun 24, 2018)

WorldWatcher said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > The baker didn’t refuse service. He was asked to draw a pic that was pornographic
> ...


Republicans just can't stop lying.  About everything.  It may be a virus they caught from Trump.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

The Baker scenario with the Gays is a bad analogy.  Nobody is forcing the owner, through the court system to serve Trump supporters.

I hope people show up in MAGA hats, and shirts to see if they are also thrown out, and denied service.  Perfectly within the right of the restaurant owner, but bad for business.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> You are not allowed to kick someone out of your restaurant who is black, Muslim or gay
> 
> You can kick someone out for being an asshole



I better way to express this is:

"You are not allowed to kick someone out of your restaurant because they are black, Muslim or gay

You can kick someone out for being an asshole"


.>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 24, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> The baker didn’t refuse service. He was asked to draw a pic that was pornographic





WorldWatcher said:


> Well that is a false statement.  According to Mr. Phillips - you know the owner - there was never any discussion of design.  As soon as he found out the couple was gay he refused to sell them a wedding cake under the same conditions he sold his products to different sex couples.
> 
> 
> .>>>>





deanrd said:


> Republicans just can't stop lying.  About everything.  It may be a virus they caught from Trump.




I'm a Republican.


.>>>>


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> You are not allowed to kick someone out of your restaurant who is black, Muslim or gay
> 
> You can kick someone out for being an asshole



How was Sanders being an asshole?  Her, and her family were just trying to quietly enjoy their meal.  There was not mention, nor display of politics by them at all.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> How was Sanders being an asshole?  Her, and her family were just trying to quietly enjoy their meal.  There was not mention, nor display of politics by them at all.




Sanders displays her politics everyday on national television.


.>>>>


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2018)

Fang said:


> The reality is Stephanie Wilkinson is a bigot and now a liar. Everyone knows this now. She is losing money as we type as her restaurant was closed last night. I hope it was worth it for her.



Good news! Who would want to risk having diseased faggots spitting in their food for wearing the wrong color hat or something that 'offended' them when the employer is obviously behind that sort of behavior


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...




you're low life vermin, you don't get to make demands from anybody. I post the facts, people can look them up if they they want to find them themselves. Faggots are the leading spreaders of several nasty diseases, and there isn't a damn thing you can say to disprove that, gimp. Live with it.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

To make sure that the restaurant staff is comfortable, should the owner now have a checklist of political issues her customers back, then meet with staff members prior to serving them?

If not, is she not violating the staff sensibilities?

I mean, geez, we wouldn’t want the staff to wonder now would we?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 24, 2018)

Picaro said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


You don't post facts, only opinions.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > You are not allowed to kick someone out of your restaurant who is black, Muslim or gay
> ...



I did not say she was an asshole at the time, just that she is a permanent asshole 

Lies and hate have consequences.....this was one of them


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

The owner only thinks conservatives are more comfortable with their own kind. 
Other restaurants would have served them....no harm done


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...




And you don't post anything but garbage. Go ahead and prove me wrong. Obviously you did look around for a 'Gotcha', and failed miserably. Faggots really are a major public health menace.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I did not say she was an asshole at the time, just that she is a permanent asshole
> 
> Lies and hate have consequences.....this was one of them



So having different political views, or working for a politician with different political views than your own makes someone an asshole?

I guess then Robert Gibbs, and Jay Carney, etc were assholes too?


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I did not say she was an asshole at the time, just that she is a permanent asshole
> ...


Might be a repeat  
You know what happens when you allow one Republican to eat in your establishment. They tell their friends and then more and more will want to be served

You gotta nip it in the bud


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 24, 2018)

WorldWatcher said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > The baker didn’t refuse service. He was asked to draw a pic that was pornographic
> ...


No, they were asked to “create” a gay wedding cake


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


People may say...what harm does it do if just one is allowed to eat there?
Before long, the restaurant won’t be fit for decent people


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The owner only thinks conservatives are more comfortable with their own kind.
> Other restaurants would have served them....no harm done


Which is KARMA in the future............we'll see.......


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> People may say...what harm does it do if just one is allowed to eat there?
> Before long, the restaurant won’t be fit for decent people



So people that have different political views aren't "decent people"?  Is it OK for me to call you derogatory names, and indecent because your political views differ from mine?  Is that tolerant, and inclusive, or is it divisive, and harmful?


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...



Are you saying that no women should be allowed in?  That is your implication


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> You know what happens when you allow one Republican to eat in your establishment. They tell their friends and then more and more will want to be served
> 
> You gotta nip it in the bud




The main problem here is that Ms. Wilkerson doesn't have an announcement on her website declaring her joint to be a Conservative-Free establishment.  If it did, Ms. Sanders would have never made the reservations.

Although I'd say she's crazy.  My grandfather served anyone in his store who had money.   Did you ask broads their politics when you sold them a brassiere, ed?  Did you ask them if they were a "D"?


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > People may say...what harm does it do if just one is allowed to eat there?
> ...



You should ask that to a decent human being. RW ain’t one.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what happens when you allow one Republican to eat in your establishment. They tell their friends and then more and more will want to be served
> ...




THAT IS AN EXCELLENT POINT.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



No, that's your stupidly-drawn inference.  Learn the difference.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > People may say...what harm does it do if just one is allowed to eat there?
> ...


Pilot   It's not the differing views on politics ,they will always be there,it's the blatant.way she stands before the press and millions of viewers and spouts Trumps lies


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The owner only thinks conservatives are more comfortable with their own kind.
> ...


Sanders should just be glad that there are other restaurants that will serve her kind. No real harm

A minor inconvenience


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Would you serve Joseph Goebbels?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> 
> The restaurants are complicit in this bullshit because they ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN rather than removing the people acting like unhinged lunatics.
> 
> Let these establishments know what you think. Call them, boycott them.


She can afford to skip a meal


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Her kind.................LOL

Perhaps your kind deserves the same treatment............and we can watch the entire country implode.........

Your HATE is spreading like a wildfire...............and your side is pouring gasoline on it for political reasons........not caring the outcome of what happens when you pour gas on a fire.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


She should thank the owner. Most would take her money and spit in the food.

That’s what happened at the next restaurant she went to.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nope, refusing service to women is what he did. Sorry buttercup.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


TDS.................. you would spit on someone's food because you don't agree politically..............tells volumes about you........


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Some people just don’t fit in with decent society

A restaurant must have standards


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


The rich use wedge issues like god gays and guns to divide us. That’s how republicans win over poor Americans. Racism too.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I wouldn’t.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Owner was a woman


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

_"As a devout evangelical, Sanders reads from a book of Christian devotionals prior to every press briefing, according to The New York Times."
_
And then she lies like a rug.

Sarah Huckabee Sanders Is Worse Than Sean Spicer


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Your side plays that card all the time...........and your side marches lock step with your Reps that are rich and are rewarding themselves through lobbies every day...................On our side we are trying to remove them.............

Your's not so much..............Do you spit in others food because you hate them.................don't agree with them.......or was it in your upbringing to be a total prick.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

This would be fun

A large crowd of Conservatives show up at the restaurant. Order large meals, eat the meals, linger, order desert and a few drinks. 

When the staff brings the tickets, write on the bill that you are a conservative and wouldn’t want the staff to feel offended by accepting payment. Then quietly get up and leave.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How FASCIST OF YOU....................

Your one line trolling is pretty standard............It is an art form for you.......


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


You really want to talk about hate Eagle ?? Then look into your WH with Trump leading the way with hate speech   From the time he stood on a stage with 16 candidates  he's spouted hate   Now I'm not saying he is 100% the cause BUT what leader is as callus and hateful as he is ? A great example??


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



Yep, suicidal as it may seem, even women can have hatred for their own kind.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Learn the difference between "implication" and "inference".


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I wouldn’t spit in her food. Anyone’s food. But especially her because she scares me.

Your side woes the white racists. The religious nuts, homophobes. Gun nuts. Without these issues why would poor or middle class people vote republican?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> This would be fun
> 
> A large crowd of Conservatives show up at the restaurant. Order large meals, eat the meals, linger, order desert and a few drinks.
> 
> When the staff brings the tickets, write on the bill that you are a conservative and wouldn’t want the staff to feel offended by accepting payment. Then quietly get up and leave.



Maybe you should learn the difference between "fun" and "theft," too.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



Learn the difference between open to the public and a private club


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2018)

Why else would a worker vote for trickle down economics?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He called out the status quo.............and mocked them........and it worked...........

He uses sarcasm........rhetoric..........and trolls them........You come unglued with his tweets..........and he does so for a reason.........why he took them down without spending more money in the election...........he used the hyper media to pay for it..............

The media came unglued and used crazy ass shit against him.........and the American people saw it..........then they looked at Hillary knowing she's a Liar......and said what the hell..............and he won............

His stance on the TPP won him blue states up north...........Hillary didn't even campaign there much because she thought it was in the bag.........WRONG.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > This would be fun
> ...



Learn the difference between advertising you are open to the public and open to only acceptable groups.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> This would be fun
> 
> A large crowd of Conservatives show up at the restaurant. Order large meals, eat the meals, linger, order desert and a few drinks.
> 
> When the staff brings the tickets, write on the bill that you are a conservative and wouldn’t want the staff to feel offended by accepting payment. Then quietly get up and leave.


And the crooked cops don’t do anything about it.

Or they shoot you in the back three time while you’re trying to get away. That’d be fun


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 24, 2018)

Timmy said:


> What happened to free speech ?!  What happened to letting businesses serve whomever they want ?


Tell that to the baker.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Maybe you should learn the difference between "fun" and "theft," too.




No, its known as respecting the liberal's principals by not offending them with dirty money.

I don't think a conservative should lie when the liberal restaurant owner ask them their positions on gay marriage or abortion or other issues.

But if the lib neglects to ask, they should suffer the consequences IMHO.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Why else would a worker vote for trickle down economics?


trickle down can also mean MONEY CIRCULATION..................

More people work.........more spend..........more circulation............

Unemployment numbers are down......still use misguided ways to get it.......but it's very low historically........and when more work......less need assistance........and more spend............Which is good for America.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Or they shoot you in the back three time while you’re trying to get away. That’d be fun



That would be hypocritical, liberals are supposed to be gun free.

Further, shooting someone for their political beliefs is just too ultraliberal.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Why else would a worker vote for trickle down economics?
> ...


How’s your nest egg? You gonna get to retire at 67? Be honest. Most of you the honest answer is no


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yet you joked about the next restaurant doing so..............rhetoric..........sarcasm.......mocking..........are you Trump


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Or they shoot you in the back three time while you’re trying to get away. That’d be fun
> ...


It wouldn’t be for the theft. The cop can and will shoot you while you’re trying to get away. I just saw a cop do it to a young man on tv.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And with Republican House voting to cut SS  and medicare the children of Republicans will get the shitty end of repubs stick  ,,Starve the beast??


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


It's none of your business..........but I believe I'll work til I die or can't work anymore...........it is what it is.........just life..

Bumps and bruises along the way..........always done my job no matter the conditions......and nothing to be ashamed of.............

I see the twist coming already.............Shall I pat you on the back or will you do it yourself........matters not to me.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



He implies, you infer.  If you infer something he didn't imply, and then you accuse him of an "implication" that only exists in your muddled mind, you may be an Always-Trumper - marked by a determination to stay ignorant.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > This would be fun
> ...



It’s simple civil disobedience. You folks love that tactic, right?

Another one that can dish it out but can’t take it.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 24, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> He implies, you infer. If you infer something he didn't imply, and then you accuse him of an "implication" that only exists in your muddled mind, you may be an Always-Trumper - marked by a determination to stay ignorant.


Nobody cares. Try sticking to the he topic


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should learn the difference between "fun" and "theft," too.
> ...



Learn the difference between making a point and just saying stupid shit.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


It's a great idea, but I'd just not tip.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


The unintended consequences of unfunded liabilities..........will mean the children will never see it.........social programs are 2/3rds of our spending and growing and REALITY sucks............as all nations that are stupid do..............it will implode our country


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

I’m thinking that Sanders was lured to the restaurant under the false pretense that this was open to the public, then after being seated was informed it was a private club. 

The restaurant owner has a duty to pay the customer for her time, the time it took to get to another acceptable restaurant, and the cost of travel and the meal. 

PERIOD


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > He implies, you infer. If you infer something he didn't imply, and then you accuse him of an "implication" that only exists in your muddled mind, you may be an Always-Trumper - marked by a determination to stay ignorant.
> ...



Of course!  Ignorance is always best, in some eyes.

Professional liar-to-the-public isn't a protected class.  The restaurateur was completely within her rights asking Sanders to leave, injudicious though it may have been.

Sanders doubled-down, lying in her tweet that she treats people respectfully, even those she disagrees with.  If SH Sanders had any self-respect, she would quit her job as a liar-for-hire.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


How about taking the theft out of those social programs ,,,,  Before cutting off your nose to spite your face?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 24, 2018)

Timmy said:


> What happened to free speech ?!  What happened to letting businesses serve whomever they want ?


If only Sarah Sander's had one drop of black blood in her.  In that unlikely event, I wonder how fast that little shack can burn down with a strike of one match?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Less chance of being arrested that way.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


why hurt a waiter struggling to make a living?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


What theft............you mean reform.........exposing those who get it but don't deserve it...........

Or do you mean when the system took it out of General Fund and spent every cent of it.............replaced it with a stack of IOU's...............I can post UNSUSTAINABLE REPORTS for a very long time............GAO............and other agencies who every year say it..............It's a ticking time bomb.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 24, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Sanders doubled-down, lying in her tweet that she treats people respectfully, even those she disagrees with. If SH Sanders had any self-respect, sh


If you and other libtards would understand the optics of your shenighans, you would stop with this pointless lunacy.  You think it's cute, but normal, fair minded voters are saying to themselves "Do I really want these bozos in charge of my government?"

2016 was but a forerunner of what is coming to your side in 2018 and 2020.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to free speech ?!  What happened to letting businesses serve whomever they want ?
> ...



The nativists are restless.  They've gone from walking out on the check to burning them out, skipping the armed robbery completely.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> I’m thinking that Sanders was lured to the restaurant under the false pretense that this was open to the public, then after being seated was informed it was a private club.




Exactly right, 100%.

Nothing on the Red Hen website, no signs outside the joint, indicate it is a Leftist Only Establishment.

If they had a massive Homosexual Flag in front, and the staff all wore pink genitalia hats, people would know.

As it was, Ms. Wilkerson portrayed her beanery as someplace that is affirming of all ideologies, a lie.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Mostly doctors who are ripping of medicare Every week I hear of another multi million $ scam


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> why hurt a waiter struggling to make a living?



The employees voted to disrespect our Press Secretary


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




Indeed it is. They should also announce if they have homos working in the kitchens or handling food at any point. this should actually be required by law if they serve children, so parents can make intelligent decisions re their kids' health and exposure to nasty epidemics and pedophiles.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> I'm not even a liberal.




Obviously.

None of the leftists here are.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Sanders doubled-down, lying in her tweet that she treats people respectfully, even those she disagrees with. If SH Sanders had any self-respect, sh
> ...



Dude, if you have never seen her hold a press conference, you're excused on account of ignorance.  She belittles, demeans, and insults.  She doesn't treat people respectfully.  In this case, "good optics" can only come through a journalistic cleansing by the right wing media.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> why hurt a waiter struggling to make a living?


Why reward someone working for an employer that discriminates against HALF the population.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Dude, if you have never seen her hold a press conference, you're excused on account of ignorance.  She belittles, demeans, and insults.  She doesn't treat people respectfully.  In this case, "good optics" can only come through a journalistic cleansing by the right wing media.




Actually, she fights back, and counterpunches when leftard journalists from the Fake News Media attack first.

Just like her boss.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > why hurt a waiter struggling to make a living?
> ...


Sometimes people have no choice with who they work for


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, if you have never seen her hold a press conference, you're excused on account of ignorance.  She belittles, demeans, and insults.  She doesn't treat people respectfully.  In this case, "good optics" can only come through a journalistic cleansing by the right wing media.
> ...


fake news? just more trump BS he handed down to you sheep


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> The Left is consumed by hate for those in which they disagree.  This restaurant owner made it a "moral" issue, but it is really just her being intolerant of other people's political views.  Petty, petulant, childish, and immature.  Another far left kook becoming unhinged due to Trump.


If this baker has "moral issues," so does this restaurateur. She may be a Christian. Ever think of that?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 24, 2018)

I have a big sign in front of my business that says 'No honkeys, rednecks, evangelicals,  pro-lifers, gun nuts, homophobes or deplorables.

Oops, I get my tenses mixed up some times. Make that "had".   I HAD a sign in front of my business......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Because of Gov't inefficiency and allowing it to happen...........and yet we feed the beast............Look at the lobbies...........and follow the money.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, if you have never seen her hold a press conference, you're excused on account of ignorance.  She belittles, demeans, and insults.  She doesn't treat people respectfully.  In this case, "good optics" can only come through a journalistic cleansing by the right wing media.
> ...



Her job is to give information and inform the public, while on the taxpayer's tit.  The "fight" exists in fantasyland.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Tipping is a PERSONAL choice. Walking out on a bill is a crime.

It is my RIGHT to choose not to tip for ANY reason important to ME.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 24, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Apparently the supreme court says they can do just what they did….


No.    SCOTUS only ruled for the baker.  The judgement can't be used to protect the The Red Shithouse restaurant from a PA violation. Trump supporters should invade the restaurant, taking up all the seats and ordering only water.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 24, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> 
> Will visit this restuarant the next time I am in Alexandria....for sure!  BIG TIP!


If it is still standing.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Her job is to give information and inform the public, while on the taxpayer's tit.  The "fight" exists in fantasyland.




The vast majority of questions that Ms. Sanders fields are accusatory and disrespectful, Joaquin.

I think the WH needs to bring more centrists into the WH press corps.

Does Info Wars have people in the WH?  How about the Savage Nation?  Ground Zero?, the EIB?   Let's get political balance at the WH


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> She is a pig and she should be treated as one. I would not welcome her or any trump supporter into my business. And I'm not even a liberal....sick and tired of the fake conservatives....no compassion, bunch of liars and crooks.


You'll never own a business in the first place, jackass.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> If it is still standing.



The restaurant will still be standing ,   just converted to a Taco Bell or other non-partisan restaurant concept.

The idea of a Far Left Eatery doesn't sound like a long term winning idea.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Her job is to give information and inform the public, while on the taxpayer's tit.  The "fight" exists in fantasyland.
> ...



I don't know whether to give you a 'funny' or not.  Was that intentional?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the supreme court says they can do just what they did….
> ...



Alternatively, the President and White House staff could behave in ways worthy of respect.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Maybe the waiters should have a heart to heart with the owner and the cook staff?

Why hurt the people that Sanders were dining with? Did the owner think of the lost tip that the Sanders party would have left when she refused service?

Then again, I’m sure the owner, being the social justice warrior that she is, would compensate the staff for the lost tips, right?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Are you claiming that someone who refuses to serve someone because of personal objections is a FACIST?


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 24, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, I went to the website of this place, and it's an independent little place, and is not part of a chain.  You guys said that the baker could refuse service to anyone they wanted because of moral beliefs, so why can't the owner of this restaurant do the same?


I think they should be able to do what they did, but you loons said that no one should be denied service, quite the hypocrites.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Then again, I’m sure the owner, being the social justice warrior that she is, would compensate the staff for the lost tips, right?



Man with no name, I know you are being facetious.  As you know, Progressive SJW's are notoriously CHEAP.  They would want others (you and me) to compensate the staff through forced government mandate, but believe they should be exempt.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Then again, I’m sure the owner, being the social justice warrior that she is, would compensate the staff for the lost tips, right?




That would depend on what's in the Union Contract that a devout progressive like Ms. Wilkerson signed.

Unless Wilkerson's staff are hypocrites too, and are free riders refusing to pay tribute to union thugs.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

There is no discrimination as long as there are restaurants who are willing to serve her kind


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> There is no discrimination as long as there are restaurants who are willing to serve her kind



Not true.   There were plenty of restaurants willing to serve blacks in Atlanta, but Jimmy Carter's running mate Lester Maddox was still discriminating when he didn't serve conservative blacks.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> There is no discrimination as long as there are restaurants who are willing to serve her kind



Females?


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then it’s not open to the public as it is advertised, it’s a private club and she is guilty of deceptive advertising. 

Might want to rethink that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

Sarah Sanders: Trump OK With Businesses Hanging Antigay Signs

"The lawyer for the solicitor general's office for the administration said today in the Supreme Court if it would be legal, possible for a baker to put a sign in his window saying we don't bake cakes for gay weddings," _The New York Times_s Michael Shear asked. "Does the president agree that that would be OK?"

"The president certainly supports religious liberty and that's something he talked about during the campaign and has upheld since taking office," Sanders replied.

*When pressed on whether that included support for signs that deny service to gay people, Sanders responded, "I believe that would include that."*


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Since there are only about 44 million people on Medicare. You proved yourself a liar and a stupid one at that.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah Sanders: Trump OK With Businesses Hanging Antigay Signs



And your problem with businesses being honest is?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 24, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Little chance of that happening


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah Sanders: Trump OK With Businesses Hanging Antigay Signs




If this Red Hen joint has been open on its website about running a conservative free establishment, that would be fine.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah Sanders: Trump OK With Businesses Hanging Antigay Signs
> 
> "The lawyer for the solicitor general's office for the administration said today in the Supreme Court if it would be legal, possible for a baker to put a sign in his window saying we don't bake cakes for gay weddings," _The New York Times_s Michael Shear asked. "Does the president agree that that would be OK?"
> 
> ...



The problem here seems to be the business did not put up a sign that says......We do not serve lying assholes here


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Why should people be forced to not only accept the Gay lifestyle, and agenda, but embrace, agree, and effectively promote something in which they disagree?  I thought this was still a free country?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There is no discrimination as long as there are restaurants who are willing to serve her kind
> ...



It's true that Maddox's Pickrick Restaurant discriminated against black people.  It's not true that Lester Maddox and Jimmy Carter were running mates.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> It's true that Maddox's Pickrick Restaurant discriminated against black people.  It's not true that Lester Maddox and Jimmy Carter were running mates.



Maddox served as Carter's Lieutenant Governor in the Democrat Party when Mr. Peanut was Georgia's guv.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The problem here seems to be the business did not put up a sign that says......We do not serve lying assholes here



So I guess Obama should not have been served after emphatically saying you can keep your doctor, you can keep your healthcare plan, PERIOD!  And that your healthcare insurance costs would go down?  All lies like "you didn't build that!"


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Please quit morphing the story.  Sanders said she was asked to leave because she worked for @POTUS, not because she was a conservative.

Some pinhead was posting as if half the country works for @POTUS.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > It's true that Maddox's Pickrick Restaurant discriminated against black people.  It's not true that Lester Maddox and Jimmy Carter were running mates.
> ...



Yes, but they weren't running mates.  Those offices are filled by separate elections, they frequently don't get along, and they are not always of the same party.


----------



## August West (Jun 24, 2018)

To be forcibly separated from her food? Oh the humanity!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Why should people be forced to not only accept the Gay lifestyle, and agenda, but embrace, agree, and effectively promote something in which they disagree?  I thought this was still a free country?



And why should anyone be forced to accept a Conservative lifestyle. They are not born that way, they are Conservatives by CHOICE

Get the fuk out of here Sarah Sanders


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The problem here seems to be the business did not put up a sign that says......We do not serve lying assholes here
> ...


98 percent of Americans kept their healthcare plans

NEXT


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> And why should anyone be forced to accept a Conservative lifestyle. They are not born that way, they are Conservatives by CHOICE
> 
> Get the fuk out of here Sarah Sanders



Nobody is saying you do, but the Media, and Democrats, say I must not only accept, but agree with the Gay agenda.  If I don't I am Racist, Sexist, and a Homophobe deplorable.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> 98 percent of Americans kept their healthcare plans
> 
> NEXT



Read that on Huffpo, huh?  LOL.  More lies from the left!


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 24, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> 
> The restaurants are complicit in this bullshit because they ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN rather than removing the people acting like unhinged lunatics.
> 
> Let these establishments know what you think. Call them, boycott them.


This is going to backfire with the Supremes.  They think it's driving a point home but what it's really doing is driving the last few nails in the coffin of their false premise being exposed to the Supremes.  They are not innate.  They are a cult that has become militant and has seized what used to be the good democratic party and turned it into a fascist child-pervert religion.  Like 1930s Germany where they too also had parades inviting youth to watch.  And if they think those old Jews on the USSC are going to miss the similarities the next case that comes their way, they'd better think again.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > And why should anyone be forced to accept a Conservative lifestyle. They are not born that way, they are Conservatives by CHOICE
> ...



You have a right to be a racist, sexist homophobe.  Don't give up just because some people disagree with you.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> And if they think those old Jews on the USSC are going to miss the similarities the next case that comes their way, they'd better think again.



Yes, they will ignore the similarities.  U.S. Progressive Jews are largely self loathing.  They are anti Israel, and their new religion is the Far Left, and Democrat talking points.  Being Jewish has no bearing beyond the Bolshevik tradition of government redistribution of wealth, and the confiscation of earnings.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I kept my doctor.  I don't know why everyone was whining - particularly conservatives on this board.  They're all rich, self-made and didn't need O-care.  Surely they kept their doctors.  Unless their employer changed carriers and plans, as some do every couple of years.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> You have a right to be a racist, sexist homophobe.  Don't give up just because some people disagree with you.



Agreed, but you will be demonized by the Left, the Media, Education, Corporate America, and much of Government for expressing that right.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 98 percent of Americans kept their healthcare plans
> ...



Less than five million Americans out of a population of 330 million had to change plans

You do the math


----------



## JBvM (Jun 24, 2018)

Hellokitty said:


> Wait
> 
> 
> JBvM said:
> ...


How can anyone be as dumb as you are?

Hillary Clinton said children of immigrants should go back in 2014


{ The law flew through the Senate with a vote of 80 to 19. (One senator, Edward Kennedy of Massachusetts, was not present. John Kerry, the state’s other senator, voted against it.) In the House, the measure passed 283 to 138, with 64 Democrats supporting it. (The Massachusetts delegation was split.) From there it went to then-President George W. Bush, who signed it 12 days before the 2006 mid-term elections.

The number of illegal immigrants in the United States reached about 12 million in 2007, and has since dropped off. }
In 2006, Democrats supported legislation to build border fence - The Boston Globe


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > And if they think those old Jews on the USSC are going to miss the similarities the next case that comes their way, they'd better think again.
> ...



Bullshit.  'Self-loathing' existing in the eye of the beholder is bullshit.   You wouldn't say "ונקלע טאָם" to a progressive Jewish person's face.

Calling things that aren't religion a religion is also bullshit.  Religious or religiously can be useful adjectives, though.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 24, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> No one said the baker threw them out I was pointing differences in the two incidents.


So you were building a strawman and knocking him down?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > You have a right to be a racist, sexist homophobe.  Don't give up just because some people disagree with you.
> ...



Oh, I'm a liberal.  I think it takes an idiot to be those things, but you were posting as if someone is taking your rights.  No one is.  Accept your demonization if it's due.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 24, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> As far as the Red Hen goes fine if that's going to be standard just make sure you apply it equally if any prominent Democrat is asked to leave a restaurant no bitching or complaning about it same standard works for that as well.



It's an individual restaurant, not a policy of Dem owned establishments (oh wish it would be lol how funny to to rightwing snowmen melt).

Sarah was not asked to leave because she is a prominent Republican.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 24, 2018)

Fang said:


> Whoops! The Lexington VA Facebook page and website is inundated with people calling Stephanie Wilkinson the bigot that she is. Here's a sample:
> 
> STEPHANIE WILKINSON IS A SCUMBAG POS! THROWING OUT A TRUE PATRIOT AND CIVIL SERVANT.. WTF DOES THIS IGNORANT PIG WANT? DEMOCRAT ONLY RESTAURANTS? BIGOTRY IS YOUR POLICY? BOY ARE YOU A FOOL! YOU NEED TO BOOT THIS PIG AS YOUR REPRESENTATIVE
> 
> ...


Good job Sarah Huckabee Sanders for getting the word out to all the bigots and haters! Way to go! Show us your true nature


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Oh, I'm a liberal.  I think it takes an idiot to be those things, but you were posting as if someone is taking your rights.  No one is.  Accept your demonization if it's due.



I don't have to accept anything, nor will I, just stating the reality of intolerant, progressive Democrats as evidenced by this restaurant owner who only believes her views are valid.  Anti freedom HYPOCRITES.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 24, 2018)

harmonica said:


> as usual, I point out facts and back them up--the left/you are the nazis
> you just babble on with 0 facts/etc
> I've asked on many threads what Trump's big crime is
> I've asked what Sander's big crime is
> ...


1)
_"I've asked on many threads what Trump's big crime is"_

*Answer* Having children

2)
_"I've asked what Sander's big crime is"_

*Answer *Sleeping with her dad

3)
_"no one can come up with anything"_

*Answer* I just did you babbling imbecile


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 24, 2018)

Wry Catcher said: It's an expression of an honest emotion, serial liars deserve no respect

Joseph Goebbels said: It's an expression of an honest emotion, *Jews deserve no respect*


*I see no difference in the sentiments expressed.  These are the true Nazis and we all know what the ultimate solution to the problem was.*


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

Customer to Owner

I’m sorry I can’t pay for this meal, my anti abortion salad didn’t have Russian dressing on it, my build the wall Steak was over cooked and my Chocolate Cake tasted a bit like I’m going to have my taxes increased to cover the cost of illegal immigration.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


Is it that time of the month again, or you all dried up like a prune?


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Wry Catcher said: It's an expression of an honest emotion, serial liars deserve no respect
> 
> Josef Gerbels said: It's an expression of an honest emotion, *Jews deserve no respect*
> 
> ...



The sign of a true Nazi is someone who forces artists to create art.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

JBvM said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Wow, ^^^^^ talk about a limped Dick response!


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Sanders: Trump OK With Businesses Hanging Antigay Signs
> ...



If they all did, you’d have no place to go


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2018)

Is liberalism considered an "immutable" characteristic?    The Colorado baker refused to back a cake for a Liberal concept like Gay Marriage.

Plenty of homosexuals throughout history had no use for Gay Marriage either, even those who had the power to change it.   Alexander the Great and James I liked it in the butt as much as anyone, and even though they were absolute monarch who could have legalized it they did not.

All the Colorado baker was doing was discriminating on the basis of POLITICAL belief, not an immutable characteristic


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 24, 2018)

I think a group of conservatives need to teach the Red C*nt that kicking a patron from your establishment "on moral grounds" is not upheld by the SCOTUS.  Violating PA laws is not permitted anywhere.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Customer to Owner
> 
> I’m sorry I can’t pay for this meal, my anti abortion salad didn’t have Russian dressing on it, my build the wall Steak was over cooked and my Chocolate Cake tasted a bit like I’m going to have my taxes increased to cover the cost of illegal immigration.


Typical freeloader conservative


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Customer to Owner
> ...



A social justice warrior!

Power to the people (and shit like that)


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Jesus would tell them not to break the  law, repent, and sin no more.

Moses would tell them not to covet thy neighbor's goods.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> You really want to talk about hate Eagle ?? Then look into your WH with Trump leading the way with hate speech From the time he stood on a stage with 16 candidates he's spouted hate Now I'm not saying he is 100% the cause BUT what leader is as callus and hateful as he is ? A great example??


You forget or choose to forget that They started it.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 24, 2018)

JBvM said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


as I stated before---you've got some great evidence there to back up your points


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 24, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...




No, there was never any discussion of design.  They were there to order a wedding cake (design unknown) and we will  never know because according to the baker their was never any question of design.

Are you saying that the baker would have sold them one of his already designed wedding cakes that are shown on his website?


.>>>>


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 24, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> I think a group of conservatives need to teach the Red C*nt that kicking a patron from your establishment "on moral grounds" is not upheld by the SCOTUS.  Violating PA laws is not permitted anywhere.



You must have a really large keyboard.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


He and I were on the same private board for 15+ years   That is just a sample of the BS he threw


----------



## JBvM (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Wow, ^^^^^ talk about a limped Dick response!


I didn't know they allowed payroll patriots in here. Still drinking down at the local Dishonorable Veteran's Club (POW/MIA flag waver bs artists voting for a man who doesn't like people who get captured)?


----------



## JBvM (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The problem here seems to be the business did not put up a sign that says......We do not serve lying assholes here





Pop23 said:


> If they all did, you’d have no place to go



Practicing in front of a mirror again?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


No, just a defender of truth, justice and the American way


----------



## JBvM (Jun 24, 2018)

harmonica said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Is it that time of the month again, or you all dried up like a prune?
> ...


I can smell her from here


----------



## JBvM (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> A social justice warrior!
> 
> Power to the people (and shit like that)


The Whiteness Crowd and the Religious Loons are all Social Justice Warriors.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 24, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > A social justice warrior!
> ...


White people hating white people is always good for a guffaw.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I say being so skewed as you people are that you are tending in that direction.  Doesn't make you Hitler though as your side uses all the time.   More to the point of Mocking you as you mock others all the time with your one liner legendary posts.

In regards to that trend..........I only need to point towards Berkley.......who riot if a Conservative dares talk there.........They have no problem saying Fuck the Flag................These Millenials needed to have ass spanked growing up more.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Customer to Owner
> 
> I’m sorry I can’t pay for this meal, my anti abortion salad didn’t have Russian dressing on it, my build the wall Steak was over cooked and my Chocolate Cake tasted a bit like I’m going to have my taxes increased to cover the cost of illegal immigration.





Aba Incieni said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Listen to Moses  ? The guy who broke the tablet that held the 5 commandments  that are missing  The guy who led the Jews across the dessert  to find the only place that didn't have oil?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Customer to Owner
> ...


They had dessert in the desert.

Don't covet your neighbor's goods.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Whoops! The Lexington VA Facebook page and website is inundated with people calling Stephanie Wilkinson the bigot that she is. Here's a sample:
> ...


Ok..........this NEWB troll is worthless to me...........enough already.

You are the weakest link.............goodbye.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2018)

Let’s just call the whole thing justice

Huck Sanders supports putting up signs saying gays will not be served....let her see what it feels like to be denied service


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jun 24, 2018)

You need to ask the owner of the restaurant. Shes the one feeling the pinch.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Let’s just call the whole thing justice
> 
> Huck Sanders supports putting up signs saying gays will not be served....let her see what it feels like to be denied service


Exactly! Retain the right to refuse service to anyone. 

It's about time some of you started coming over to the side of righteousness.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Speaking of liars nogood
*Social Security & Medicare Current Facts & Figures 2016 - Retired ...*
Social Security & Medicare Current Facts & Figures 2016 - Retired Americans
Jan 21, 2016 - Nearly 165 million workers contribute to Medicare through payroll taxes. Approximately 57 million people receive Medicare benefits, including: 47.9 million individuals 65. 9.1 million disabled individuals.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 24, 2018)

Lowest food stamp recipients ever recorded.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Seems nogood you only missed by 13 million  ,,,and that was 2016 figures  Bet it's more now


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 24, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Lowest food stamp recipients ever recorded.


Since Obama took office, anyway.   

Food stamp enrollment falls to 8-year low as Trump clamps down on fraud, economy improves


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


You said hundreds of million will lose it.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


If I said that IF,,,I misswrote  Thought I wrote 100's of millions$$ I should have said dollars


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


how the republican house is cutting 100's of millions from medicare and SS ?


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


My only error knowgood was expecting you to know what the house passed and to know they couldn't cut 100's of millions  of people  That I was referring to dollars. I'll be more careful when posting to you


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Here eagle,,,,,,,,,,House GOP plan would cut Medicare, Social Security to balance budget – The Denver Post


----------



## Issa (Jun 24, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Jesus would denounce the fake Christians here in the US and declare the orange aa the anti christ.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


The illegals have broken the law. Enforcing it is not the sin. Therefore to the lawbreaker He forgives, if he repents and stops doing it.

Do not covet thy neighbor's goods.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 24, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> ...



Ah...threatening violence are you?

MODS!  Please note the obvious threat thus trumpette just issued....You gonna do anything about it?


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Look, up in the sky, it’s super twat!


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 24, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> ...




MODS! We have a threat of violence here.  That is a violation of USMB rules.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 24, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> ...



Okay....here is the rule that was violated....Do your job MODS


No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family and/or threats with the intent of interfering in or disrupting a member's life. Moderation may act on obvious Stalking and Harassment of members on the forums.L


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Jesus would denounce the fake Christians here in the US and declare the orange aa the anti christ.



Today immigrants don’t have to risk their lives to come to America, they can come here legally and I welcome them, they provide diversity and are a positive influence to our country. 

I do have a big issue with illegal immigrants, the first issue is they broke the law to get here, secondly they cannot be employed legally in this country and that creates many social, economic and other legal issues, such as they have to steal identies to work, many being paid under the table which puts them in harms way if they injure themselves on a job or an employer decides to stiff them, or pay them low wages in effect creating a slave market and those are just a few of the issues. 

There is a legal way to become a citizen and that is all that is required, millions have done so in the past. 

To let them come in illegally and reward them with citizenship will open the door for more illegal crossings, paying coyotes thousands of dollars, risking their lives, the wive’s lives, their children’s live’s through starving, lack of water, some coyotes will murder them and take the children and sell the children. 

If it is all done legally, you eliminate the underground element, you eliminate the risks for families looking for a better life. 

My way is compassionate, it is caring and it is looking out for the best interests and less risk of people wanting to come live here.

Your way is dangerous, and doesn’t look out for the best interests of the families.  Coyotes find ways to take advantage of them financially, children are sold into trafficking, women and children are raped and abused. Unscrupulous employers can pay them low wages, stiff them on wages altogether and the illegals have no recourse. All of that is absolutely eliminated by going the legal route.

So you are right Jesus would denounce fake Christians, would Mohamed denounce Muslim countries that have much harsher and stricter immigration laws than the United States? Would he denounce the killing of gays and or would he, like you, try to blame the United States for setting the whole thing up?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 24, 2018)

Their Yelp rating is now in the toilet.

Get woke, go broke.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus would denounce the fake Christians here in the US and declare the orange aa the anti christ.
> ...


It's always hilarious when the God haters think they can start talking for Jesus.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


I speak for Jesus Weather,,,,,,you are in a shit load of trouble


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 24, 2018)

"Some who defend baker’s right to refuse service to gay couples, whine re ppl refusing service to a person who’s the face of a deceitful Administration. What’s good for the goose, is good for the Red Hen. Difference is, being gay is not a choice. Being an accomplice to Trump, is." - Supercilious Ana Navarro


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

https://budget.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/FY19_Budget-Blueprint-Final.pdf

I'll read more later but they are absolutely correct on mandatory spending..........


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 24, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Their Yelp rating is now in the toilet.
> 
> Get woke, go broke.



Nope...we will bring that up! Sarah needs to learn how to tell the truth and also could lose a  (50) pounds....


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



He is a Muslim and he wants to tie white Americans today for what happened to African Americans and native Indians back in the 1800’s yet is was in no way responsible for what Muslims did 17 short years ago and even suggests the U S Government is responsible and not Muslims.

He is just a screwed up lefty.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 24, 2018)

Going Deeper....

Go deeper: The story behind Sarah Sanders' boot from a VA restaurant

I actually have mixed feelings about this.  I am not totally on board with the owner's decision to ask Sarah to leave....but it is their right.

The owner allowed her staff to talk her into it.  I think that was an unforced error...not unlike separating children from their families.

I will still visit the establishment when in that area.  I am sure many others will and many others won't.

The violent brain dead faction of the Trumpette are a concern.  We have seen that even on this board.....There was NOTHING violent in what the owner did.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

Nothing violent in exercising the right to choose where people spend money either............

They could have just let them eat in peace and not play politics............what comes their way is their own doing.


----------



## Issa (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I never said I'm a lefty and never  opted for the left. Why you lying?


----------



## Desperado (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 24, 2018)

Desperado said:


>




Thank you, this way people will know how to contact them and express support.

Well done.



.>>>>


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 24, 2018)

Desperado said:


>



Idiots on display.  How about we put Miller's phone number on here...since he was the author of the children.snatch policy....


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Your positions are all left. So spare me, and why do you avoid answering my post on your lack of compassion? Oh wait because you are dead wrong and can’t defend it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Go ahead post it skippy.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



He seems to really believe he knows what a "lefty" is, and yet can never offer a proper definition.  It is used by too many as a pejorative, and echoed about as a meme; which, most supporters of Trump never question.  Curiosity is not part of the makeup of a Trump supporter, or so it seems.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 24, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Parroting Trump's talking points and tweets doesn't require any critical thinking.

Curiosity does.

Trump supporters have no curiosity because they are intellectually lazy.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


What Trump points have I parroted? And BTW, Trump should never be on Twitter, it’s a disaster.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I'm talking about the average Trump supporter.  Here in Amarillo, when I have ran into them, they say that Trump is making America great again, but when I ask how, they initially point to his replacing Obama, and then talk about all the things he's done via EO. 

Only problem is..................those things that are done by EO's can be reversed by the next incoming president.


----------



## Issa (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Sorry if I'm quiet busy and cant read and answer everything.
I'm conservative by nature but have to root for the left because the right decided to go the bigotry, racism, anti immigrants, anti muslims route.
Almost every single minority group voted anti GOP although they are mostly conservatives...why is that ?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Trump is a disaster, not only his tweets.  

I don't categorize your posts, but you seem more likely to have voted for him than for HRC, or any of the lesser party candidates.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 24, 2018)

These two events are indisputable evidence that our Nation is _dangerously_ divided.  The political Left has devolved to a level that represents an existential threat to America as we have known it.  Their foolish ignorance has evolved as a menacing political cancer.  They live and work among us and the situation has reached the level which can no longer be tolerated.  But what we can do about it has become a troubling question.

My granddaughter's friend, a smart, pretty, seventeen year-old just finished high-school and will start college in the fall.  I recently learned she jokingly refers to me as "the Fuhrer," which would offend and worry me if this girl were politically astute.  But she isn't.  In fact she is pitifully ignorant in the way of existing political realities.  Worse, my granddaughter tells me she is "a lot smarter" than most of their contemporaries.  

Do any of you have access to young minds and their political contents?  If so I would be interested in knowing more about what today's kids are thinking.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 24, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Lexington went for Hillary, but the surrounding county was strongly Trump.
> 
> The Red Hen may have committed business seppuku.  They are only a 3-star restaurant, and I would suspect a good percentage of their clientele support Trump.
> 
> NOTE:  Just looked at YELP.  It's down to 2 1/2 stars.


It's too soon to tell.  Give it awhile to ferment.


----------



## miketx (Jun 24, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> 
> The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members."
> 
> ...


Morals? She just fucked over her business and all it's workers.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 24, 2018)

harmonica said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


Is Sarah a victim?  Does she need an honest advocate to plea her case?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 24, 2018)

MikeK said:


> These two events are indisputable evidence that our Nation is _dangerously_ divided.  The political Left has devolved to a level that represents an existential threat to America as we have known it.  Their foolish ignorance has evolved as a menacing political cancer.  They live and work among us and the situation has reached the level which can no longer be tolerated.  But what we can do about it has become a troubling question.
> 
> My granddaughter's friend, a smart, pretty, seventeen year-old just finished high-school and will start college in the fall.  I recently learned she jokingly refers to me as "the Fuhrer," which would offend and worry me if this girl were politically astute.  But she isn't.  In fact she is pitifully ignorant in the way of existing political realities.  Worse, my granddaughter tells me she is "a lot smarter" than most of their contemporaries.
> 
> Do any of you have access to young minds and their political contents?  If so I would be interested in knowing more about what today's kids are thinking.



Your daughter's friend might be much more astute than you state.  In fact your post is enough to conclude the Right is the cancer that is the greatest threat to our Republic.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 24, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...




That's fact. Nothing you can do to prove otherwise.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 24, 2018)

Picaro said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



No, but we (I) can question your knowledge.  

You clearly don''t understand what is moral, immoral or amoral.  What is clear, is you are a bigot and have no idea on who can and cannot make rational decisions.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Let me know when you have time to discuss the issue you are avoiding, it’s all good to me.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 24, 2018)

When Sarah Huckabee Sanders walked into the Red Hen restaurant in western Virginia, it is a safe bet she just wanted to enjoy a meal. She was in America’s heartland and wanted what everyone else did that evening at the Red Hen — a farm-to-table dinner. What Sanders received, however, is a stark reminder that half a century later, America is still asking who has a seat at the lunch counter, and the dinner table.
Red Hen's LGBT employees should have made sure Sarah Huckabee Sanders got served


Oh when  the spin gets turned back around on the lefitst lol.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 24, 2018)

*But gays have done nothing to deserve a denial of service. This woman disseminates evil every day. There is no comparison.  *


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 24, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


Just curious about your JFK quote. Why is it that the left give so little time and money to charities to help the poor?  

And don't give me the denial routine, I've posted the studies here many times and can easily dig them up.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 24, 2018)

Gays everywhere should be made to pay for the actions of those at the Red Hen.  In fact, the next gay bashing should have the attacker screaming "Red Hen Red Hen" with every blow.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

MindWars said:


> When Sarah Huckabee Sanders walked into the Red Hen restaurant in western Virginia, it is a safe bet she just wanted to enjoy a meal. She was in America’s heartland and wanted what everyone else did that evening at the Red Hen — a farm-to-table dinner. What Sanders received, however, is a stark reminder that half a century later, America is still asking who has a seat at the lunch counter, and the dinner table.
> Red Hen's LGBT employees should have made sure Sarah Huckabee Sanders got served
> 
> 
> Oh when  the spin gets turned back around on the lefitst lol.



It seems some animals are more equal than others.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 24, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Okay.  I don't know, and *"I really don't care, do you"*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 24, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


You don't care, yet you put his quote in your signature. 
Yep, more leftist BS pretending you care about the poor.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 24, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> 
> The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members."
> 
> ...


*Let me get this straight, Trump at his Klan rallies, without one ounce of hesitation when confronted with people that don't like his stupid ass, yells....GET EM OUTTA HERE......AND OUT THEY GO. Keep in mind this man is being paid by tax payers, he's the chief of all the people, not just the Klan Kluckers....so when the press secretary feels the residual of his racist rhetoric, get over it bitch!!*


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 24, 2018)

WorldWatcher said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Might wanna read this 
Pj media agrees with me
The Owners of The Red Hen in Virginia Are the Real Bigots. Not the Christian Bakers


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 24, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> ...


So you'll applaud when Obama gets booted?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I think you’ve made my point. You’re the typical poor republican who voted to lower your standard of living.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 24, 2018)

MindWars said:


> When Sarah Huckabee Sanders walked into the Red Hen restaurant in western Virginia, it is a safe bet she just wanted to enjoy a meal. She was in America’s heartland and wanted what everyone else did that evening at the Red Hen — a farm-to-table dinner. What Sanders received, however, is a stark reminder that half a century later, America is still asking who has a seat at the lunch counter, and the dinner table.
> Red Hen's LGBT employees should have made sure Sarah Huckabee Sanders got served
> 
> 
> Oh when  the spin gets turned back around on the lefitst lol.


I think they should have splashed wine in her face as she was walking her fat ass out the door.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You’ve been convinced of this but it’s a lie. We’ve all paid in. Put the money you took back.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 24, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



That would be something.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 24, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> ...


My my w/o your gun you’re just a big dumb farm boy


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 24, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > When Sarah Huckabee Sanders walked into the Red Hen restaurant in western Virginia, it is a safe bet she just wanted to enjoy a meal. She was in America’s heartland and wanted what everyone else did that evening at the Red Hen — a farm-to-table dinner. What Sanders received, however, is a stark reminder that half a century later, America is still asking who has a seat at the lunch counter, and the dinner table.
> ...


Just to be clear.

YOU are okay with assaulting people with whom we disagree politically?   Do I understand you correctly?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 24, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > When Sarah Huckabee Sanders walked into the Red Hen restaurant in western Virginia, it is a safe bet she just wanted to enjoy a meal. She was in America’s heartland and wanted what everyone else did that evening at the Red Hen — a farm-to-table dinner. What Sanders received, however, is a stark reminder that half a century later, America is still asking who has a seat at the lunch counter, and the dinner table.
> ...


I wish they would have too.  That's a battery and the assaulter would have gone to jail. 

Much better is if someone had put a knife in her chest and cut the throats of the other six in her family. 

Democrats have made a point of attacking women.  Which one will be the first murdered?  Sarah Sanders, Ivanka Trump. Kellyanne Conway.  Which will be first?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Trickle down doesn't work because trickle down only exists in the minds of liberals.  Profits trickle UP...not down!  They always have and they always will.  One of the many reasons why you on the left struggle with economics is that you don't understand basic business realities.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 24, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Hope a woman isn’t present 
The Kenyan has a habit of hiding behind women


----------



## deanrd (Jun 24, 2018)

This wasn't about gay rights.

This was about constant lying to the country.  To the entire country. 

Gays don't want to destroy our democracy.

Trump's Republicans do.

How do we know?

Simple, they tell us.

Now, stand at attention the way they do in North Korea.  NOW!  I said NOW!


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 24, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


*If Obama is wise and he indeed is, unlike OJ....he'll patronize venues that love his black ass.*


----------



## Issa (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


The issue I have....lot of whites in this country who called themselves Christian's are the ones who wants to help the desperate humans who risk their lives to come here, legal or illegal.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 24, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


*Hiding behind women? Uh, nobody pimps the first lady like that orange redish pink Bitch Trump....the man reeks of exploiting that dumb bitch*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 24, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Imagine Holder getting the boot.  MSM would be covering it 7/24 and do everything to shut the restaurant down.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *But gays have done nothing to deserve a denial of service. This woman disseminates evil every day. There is no comparison.  *




DERP

Ahmed, you're dumb as a dog turd, but less pleasant to be around,.

 That you are filled with hatred towards America in no ways makes Sanders "deserving" of discrimination. She tried to sit at the "democrats only counter" and was ushered out by the Maoist bigots running the place.

Honestly, a free country is one where anyone engages in business ONLY with those they choose. But if the Communists have laws saying that normals must serve people against their will, then by Allah the Communists will serve those they hate.

Now run along and test your newest suicide vest design.... Make the world a better place.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 24, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Might help if you knew where the term "trickle down" came from.  First time it was used was by Will Rogers in his sarcastic commentary on Hoover. 

The next time it was used was under Reagan who actually tried to put it into action.  No, it wasn't the liberals that came up with trickle down, it was Reagan. 

Here..................educate yourself........................

Trickle-Down Theory

*Origins

The first reference to trickle-down economics came from American comedian and commentator Will Rogers, who used it to derisively describe President Herbert Hoover’s stimulus efforts during the Great Depression. More recently, opponents of President Ronald Reagan used the term to attack his income tax cuts.


Trickle-Down and the Laffer Curve

American economist Arthur Laffer, an advisor to the Reagan administration, developed a bell-curve style analysis that plotted the relationship between changes in the official government tax rate and actual tax receipts. This became known as the Laffer Curve.


The nonlinear shape of the Laffer Curve suggested taxes could be too light or too onerous to produce maximum revenue; in other words, a 0 percent income tax rate and a 100 percent income tax rate each produce $0 in receipts to the government. At 0 percent, no tax can be collected; at 100 percent, there is no incentive to generate income. This should mean that specific cuts in tax rates would boost total receipts by encouraging more taxable income.


Laffer’s idea that tax cuts could boost growth and tax revenue was quickly labeled “trickle-down.” Between 1980 and 1988, the top marginal tax rate in the United States fell from 70 to 28 percent. Between 1981 and 1989, total federal receipts increased from $599 to $991 billion. This empirically supported one of the assumptions of the Laffer Curve. However, it neither shows nor proves a correlation between a reduction in top tax rates and economic benefits to low- and medium-income earners.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 24, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


*If the premise behind profits and permanent tax cuts are to  benefit the rich only, than why should the working class support it? If the whole purpose of permanent tax cuts for the rich, is to increase productivity, thus hire more people and you say profits should be trickle up for gain only, than why push the shit as an incentive to hire?*


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



So you generalize, there were three candidates from the outset that I would never vote for, Cruz, Clinton and Trump, all were bad choices, so for the second time in the last three elections, I went to a lesser party as they had a bigger upside than the nuts the Dem and GOP gave us.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Gays everywhere should be made to pay for the actions of those at the Red Hen.  In fact, the next gay bashing should have the attacker screaming "Red Hen Red Hen" with every blow.




Nonsense.

While queers deserve no special privilege, NO ONE should "pay" for the acts of people they have never met and have nothing to do with.

Treat people with respect unless and until they engage in acts that infringe on your rights.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 24, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


*That ugly white bitch should be at weight watchers meeting any damned way.....good for the restu. people there need to eat in peace and not have to stare at Trumps bitch*


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


GWB was a lib?? I didn't know that


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 24, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *But gays have done nothing to deserve a denial of service. This woman disseminates evil every day. There is no comparison.  *


Oh, except holding parades every year since the 1960s in cities and towns across the US, doing deviant sex acts where they've invited kids to watch.

Truly there IS no comparison to that.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 24, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Dufus has no clue that Americans believe in working hard to increase our prosperity.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > When Sarah Huckabee Sanders walked into the Red Hen restaurant in western Virginia, it is a safe bet she just wanted to enjoy a meal. She was in America’s heartland and wanted what everyone else did that evening at the Red Hen — a farm-to-table dinner. What Sanders received, however, is a stark reminder that half a century later, America is still asking who has a seat at the lunch counter, and the dinner table.
> ...




Well, you would have beaten and raped her, but you are a special type of evil.

You advocate violence against women because women rightfully reject you as the dangerous scum you are.


----------



## sparky (Jun 24, 2018)

Art Laffer's curve was presented on a cocktail napkin in a neo con restuaraunt , to Chenety and RumDum  Sailor

Time has proven the correlation invalid


~S~


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> [
> Just to be clear.
> 
> YOU are okay with assaulting people with whom we disagree politically?   Do I understand you correctly?



Assaulting women is a BIG part of being a democrat. Just ask Teddy Kennedy, Bill Clinton, Gary Condit, et al.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 24, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *But gays have done nothing to deserve a denial of service. This woman disseminates evil every day. There is no comparison.  *
> ...


No show without Punch.


----------



## sparky (Jun 24, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


WHO are we working hard for?

~S~


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 24, 2018)

sparky said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Me.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 24, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *But gays have done nothing to deserve a denial of service. This woman disseminates evil every day. There is no comparison.  *
> ...





Tommy Tainant said:


> No show without Punch.


Is that what the LGBT is calling illegal sex acts in front of kids they've invited to watch, "Punch"?  Try that shit in front of a schoolyard at recess the next day and see how fast your ass lands in jail without the protection of a moniker, a rainbow flag or armband.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 24, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *But gays have done nothing to deserve a denial of service. This woman disseminates evil every day. There is no comparison.  *



  You openly side with violent criminals, traitors, extreme Islamist terrorists, and homosexuals.  You are in no position to accuse anyone else of _“disseminat_[ing]_ evil every day”_.  Evil is all that you stand for.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 24, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


*I thought it was Bush Sr. that called it Voodoo economics when running against Reagan, you sure?*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Muhammad lied to you, *Mod Edit - DO NOT bypass the word filter*.

Uncensored2008 

Sanders is a great woman. Now I know you Muzzie Beasts hate women, so a strong woman who stands up for herself really intimidates a Jihadist like you.....


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Today immigrants don’t have to risk their lives to come to America, they can come here legally and I welcome them, they provide diversity and are a positive influence to our country. 

I do have a big issue with illegal immigrants, the first issue is they broke the law to get here, secondly they cannot be employed legally in this country and that creates many social, economic and other legal issues, such as they have to steal identies to work, many being paid under the table which puts them in harms way if they injure themselves on a job or an employer decides to stiff them, or pay them low wages in effect creating a slave market and those are just a few of the issues. 

There is a legal way to become a citizen and that is all that is required, millions have done so in the past. 

To let them come in illegally and reward them with citizenship will open the door for more illegal crossings, paying coyotes thousands of dollars, risking their lives, the wive’s lives, their children’s live’s through starving, lack of water, some coyotes will murder them and take the children and sell the children. 

If it is all done legally, you eliminate the underground element, you eliminate the risks for families looking for a better life. 

My way is compassionate, it is caring and it is looking out for the best interests and less risk of people wanting to come live here.

Your way is dangerous, and doesn’t look out for the best interests of the families. Coyotes find ways to take advantage of them financially, children are sold into trafficking, women and children are raped and abused. Unscrupulous employers can pay them low wages, stiff them on wages altogether and the illegals have no recourse. All of that is absolutely eliminated by going the legal route.

So you are right Jesus would denounce fake Christians, would Mohamed denounce Muslim countries that have much harsher and stricter immigration laws than the United States? Would he denounce the killing of gays and or would he, like you, try to blame the United States for setting the whole thing up?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I know a lot of legal 1st generation immigrants, and they are all pissed at the lefts agenda.


----------



## Issa (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Not everyone can come here legally. We have more than 10 million illegals...most are working hard and living a positive life. Let's give them the green card. More will come to the borders seeking help, give them help case by case.


----------



## MrShangles (Jun 24, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > When Sarah Huckabee Sanders walked into the Red Hen restaurant in western Virginia, it is a safe bet she just wanted to enjoy a meal. She was in America’s heartland and wanted what everyone else did that evening at the Red Hen — a farm-to-table dinner. What Sanders received, however, is a stark reminder that half a century later, America is still asking who has a seat at the lunch counter, and the dinner table.
> ...



So tolerant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 24, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Jesus.....................do I have to do ALL your research for you?  If you would have read the post, you would have seen it was Reagan.  And yeah, Sr. was against it until he became Reagan's VP.  Pay attention to the last paragraph I posted.

Voodoo Economics

*BREAKING DOWN 'Voodoo Economics'

Before President Bush became Reagan's vice president, he viewed his eventual running mate's economic policies less than favorably.


Reagan was a proponent of supply-side economics, favoring reduced income and capital gains tax rates.


Criticisms Raised Under the Phrase “Voodoo Economics”

When Bush characterized the policies of his then-political rival as voodoo economics, a number of concerns were pointed out that portrayed the ideas potentially misguided. Part of Reagan’s plan was to reduce tax rates on the wealthy and corporations, assuming that they would be encouraged to increase their earnings and in turn pay more in total taxes through sheer volume. Another aspect of the policies included reduced regulation of financial and other institutions.


The belief was that motivating the wealthy would invigorate spending, increase confidence among the rest of the public as their salaries potentially grew, and bring the economy out of the recession it had been experiencing. Furthermore, it was believed less government spending and reduced oversight would give the financial industry in particular a boost.


However these expectations did not exactly take shape as planned, though some aspects did proved fruitful. For example, though tax rates were reduced in some areas, government spending did not shrink across the board. Defense expenditures increased, for instance, which some say contributed to increasing the national debt.


Furthermore, the expectation that decreased taxes on the wealthy and businesses would result in increased spending on their part for goods, services, and payment of salaries did not precisely play out as planned.


These and other measures may have provided some short-term lifts to the economy, there were other repercussions that proved to be detrimental. Failures of financial institutions, for instance, increased under the relaxed regulatory policies and contributed to the Savings and Loan Crisis.


Though Bush later changed his stance after becoming Reagan’s running mate, his early criticisms cited some of the issues in the policies that would later take shape.*


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 24, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> Might wanna read this
> Pj media agrees with me
> The Owners of The Red Hen in Virginia Are the Real Bigots. Not the Christian Bakers




I don't give a flying rat fart about what some obscure internet site says quoting another internet site.  Try reading the court documents.

There are the fact as sworn and agreed to by the owner from court documents.  (Document link provided.)


4.
On July 19, 2012, Complainants Charlie Craig and David Mullins entered
Masterpiece Cakeshop in the company of Mr. Craig’s mother, Deborah Munn.
5.
Complainants sat down with Phillips at the cake consulting table.
They introduced themselves as “David” and “Charlie” and said that they wanted a wedding
cake for “our wedding.”
6.
Phillips informed Complainants that he does not create wedding cakes for
same-sex weddings. Phillips told the men, “I’ll make you birthday cakes, shower cakes,
sell you cookies and brownies, I just don’t make cakes for same-sex weddings.”
7.
*Complainants immediately got up and left the store without further discussion with Phillips.*

Craig and Mullins v. Masterpiece CakeShop - Decision


>>>>


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 24, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


I’m just sayin’, if someone splashes wine in Sanders face and I’m a witness, I’d probably say it was an accident.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 24, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *But gays have done nothing to deserve a denial of service. This woman disseminates evil every day. There is no comparison.  *
> ...


Perhaps you could provide a link to those accusations you old perv ?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


This is the first time I’ve ever heard a republican stick up for the workers


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 24, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *But gays have done nothing to deserve a denial of service. This woman disseminates evil every day. There is no comparison.  *


Where is the tolerance you demand here daily?


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


relish it,,,it might be the last


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 24, 2018)

edward37 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



As if the left gives a crap about workers


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Hello.......knock knock...anyone home.

You called them "Illegals".  What exactly does that mean to you ?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



We did that in the 80’s under Reagan and then we were supposed to tighten the borders and it never happened, Congress failed the American people. We do this again and what assurance do we have that it will work this time? We allow a million immigrants into this country every year, far more than any other country in the world, had these illegals come across legally they could have all been processed, so you are wrong, everyone can enter legally, it’s the fallacy that the media and the left push. It may take months however when trying to better yourself and family the wait is much better than entering illegally and risking you and your family’s, would you not agree?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 24, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > You openly side with violent criminals, traitors, extreme Islamist terrorists, and homosexuals.  You are in no position to accuse anyone else of “disseminat[ing] evil every day”.  Evil is all that you stand for.
> ...


  Anyone can go back over your postings, and see what it is that you stand for.  Just a few examples, out of many…

In this thread, you openly take the side of a violent criminal, against that of the man whose car he tried to steal, and whom he tried to murder.
in this thread, you openly side with the islamist child grooming/molesting gangs, and with your corrupt government and its efforts to cover up these crimes.
Here, you side with homosexuals, and in a disgusting show of racism, imply that black people are comparable to sexual perverts.
Here, you defend and advocate the cold-blooded murder of the most innocent and defenseless of children.
  There are many, many, many more examples to be found, that prove what I am saying.  You stand for pure evil.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Who was accosted? Or are you ignorant about word definitions too?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Been over that over and over again, he doesn’t seem to understand the difference between, legal, illegal, refugees and seeking asylum.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

I could have sworn you wingnuts were saying a business owner has the right to not serve anyone they please?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 24, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Accosted

Class dismissed


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 24, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


That would be a yes.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> I could have sworn you wingnuts were saying a business owner has the right to not serve anyone they please?



Just because you have a right to do something doesn't mean that you should, nor that you must.  As humans do we not possess judgement, and decency?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


That I took back................LOL...........

The career politicians did that buddy..............I have never used it............Have you.......

And it has a snowballs chance in hell of sustaining given what's coming.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 24, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> I could have sworn you wingnuts were saying a business owner has the right to not serve anyone they please?


They do. WE have the right to respond accordingly


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...




Evil, hate filled, and racist.

Yep, you're a democrat.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Nice loving creatures aren't they.............We need shots just to post here.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

The owners made their bed and now get to sleep in it.  See if they are still in business a year from now.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 24, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Tigerred isn’t calling refugees “vermin” who are “infesting” America. That would be your racist President. She isn’t ripping children from their parents arms and then lying about it. That evil is being perpetrated by Kristen Neilsen and Donald Trump.

She also doesn’t blame others for her own actions. That would be Republicans.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Oh, has this thread changed from the OP? Because Huckabilly wasn’t accosted.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I could have sworn you wingnuts were saying a business owner has the right to not serve anyone they please?
> ...


Some do, some, like Trump and his rubes, do not.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 24, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Nor was her “party” thrown out. Only Sanders was asked to leave.  The rest of the group left when she left.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> The owners made their bed and now get to sleep in it.  See if they are still in business a year from now.


The same woman that owns Red Hen also owns House Mountain Yarns, a knit shop.  That won't last long.  Angry knitters are already screaming at yarn vendors.

The telephone number for the restaurant is no longer working.   At last, the left's tactics used against them.  Long past time.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I could have sworn you wingnuts were saying a business owner has the right to not serve anyone they please?
> ...


By bitching anonymously on a wingnut website?  Please continue for our amusement.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> The owners made their bed and now get to sleep in it.  See if they are still in business a year from now.


Wingnuts aren’t their clientele. They’ll be fine. You, otoh, can continue feasting at Hardee’s.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Gramps lies a lot. He can’t argue honestly.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Tigerred isn’t calling refugees “vermin” who are “infesting” America.



And?



> That would be your racist President.



Ah, so you're a fucking liar. 

How clever.



> She isn’t ripping children from their parents arms and then lying about it. That evil is being perpetrated by Kristen Neilsen and Donald Trump.



Actually fucking liar, that would be little queer Barry.






Remember, you filthy scum claimed this is Trump, but it's from 2014?

Who was president in 2014, filthy liar?

I get it, you only lie because you have no integrity and worship your filthy party.




> She also doesn’t blame others for her own actions. That would be Republicans.



You mean the way you fucking lying Stalinists do in claiming THIS is Trump?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The owners made their bed and now get to sleep in it.  See if they are still in business a year from now.
> ...


Perhaps........perhaps not...........time will tell..........but they opened up Pandora...........it's on them........

They could have just quietly allowed them to eat.........But their Hate for us and Trump wouldn't let them do that.

Enjoy the response.

BTW..........Hardee's has a kick ass Breakfast meal for cheap.....comes with grits.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 24, 2018)

WorldWatcher said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Might wanna read this
> ...


You lost the argument in line 6 with the word create


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 24, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Why dont you ask all the lefties that keep changing the subject(like the tard I was responding to). THEN and only then will I take you seriously.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 24, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I never lie. You just do it so often you can't tell the difference


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 24, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I love mike hammer vampire movies
Especially the ones with Ingrid Pitt


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 24, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Tigerred isn’t calling refugees “vermin” who are “infesting” America.
> ...



No, Obama wasn’t separating thousands of families as public policy.

Fact check: Did the Obama administration separate families?

As for your second picture, I have no idea what it is and have never seen it before.

That you defend Trump’s policy and his lies shows your utter lack of humanity or morality. These are human rights violations of the kind that despots and dictators think is acceptable.

Your defence of this cruel and callous policy shows you’re prepared to accept child abuse as public policy. The rest of the world is not.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



I’m more apt to listen to her a fellow American than non-citizen. 

In case you had not heard, the policy is no longer in force. We need to now fly them all home, its compassionate thing to do.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Just Google “Obama border camps 2014” And it will bring up the pictures. In 2014 many unaccompanied minors were flooding the border and so they had to be detained. 

The Obama administration did separate parents and children at the border if the parents were arrested on drug or other charges. 

We need to send them all back home, it is cruel to let illegals come into this country, they become victims by coyotes and unscrupulous employers. They should not risk their lives or their families lives to enter illegally. We have a legal path and it takes several months however the United States has allowed more immigrants into our country than any other country in the world.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 24, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Just curious about your JFK quote. Why is it that the left give so little time and money to charities to help the poor?
> 
> And don't give me the denial routine, I've posted the studies here many times and can easily dig them up.


Thanks for pulling the covers off these phony weepers.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 24, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Flying them all home is hardly the compassionate thing to do. They ran from their homes in fear for their lives.

The compassionate thing to do is to re-unite the families, and then give their claim for asylum a respectful hearing as is their RIGHT under the laws of the USA.

The compassionate thing to do is stop referring to asylum claimants as “vermin”, and “animals”. Treat them as you would like to be treated if you were in their position.

Jeff Sessions quoted the Bible when trying to justify this cruel and callous policy. So I’ll use as Bible quote in response. Do unto others a you would have them do unto you. That’s the very least a country Trump refers to as “Christian”, should be doing. Following Jesus’ commandments.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Human trafficking is a Loser's game. So is crying when they're caught.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 24, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> You lost the argument in line 6 with the word create



Nope, you lost when you lied and said, and I quote "The baker didn’t refuse service. He was asked to draw a pic that was pornographic".

#1  Yes the baker refused service.  That was the whole point of the case.

#2  There was never any discussion of design let alone a pornographic one.


.>>>>


----------



## boedicca (Jun 24, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Tigerred isn’t calling refugees “vermin” who are “infesting” America.
> ...





Obabble's the one who wrapped kids in aluminum foil like big burritos (isn't that RACIST?) and then put them in cages.

Just sayin'.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 24, 2018)

Black people did not enjoy being kicked out of restaurants so I am sure Al, Jess, NAACP, every feminist alive, etc Also are going strongly to bat for this discriminated upon party


----------



## JBvM (Jun 24, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> 
> The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members."
> 
> ...


Funny thing happened on the way to truth

You people celebrated when Joe Biden was turned away from a place of business


*Radford bakery that turned Biden away sells out of 'freedom cookies*

*Radford bakery that turned Biden away sells out of 'freedom cookies'*

*and it got lost in the craziness of that week, but there is one thread that jumped right out of usmb into my screen*

*Furious Over You Didnt Build That, Small Biz Owner Shuts Store Door on Biden*
*Funny what kind of breadcrumbs you people leave behind*


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 24, 2018)

Was Bearded Clam on the menu?
Freakazoid staff, the whole bunch really.


----------



## hunarcy (Jun 24, 2018)

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



I think everyone should follow the law.  So, if they can't come here legally, they shouldn't come here.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 24, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> 
> The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members."
> 
> ...


Good


----------



## hunarcy (Jun 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



To be honest and accurate, Trump wasn't calling asylum claimants as "vermin" and "animals".  Those phrases have been used in connection with gang members, such as MS-13 members.

Trump Uses Language of Exterminators in Attack on ‘Illegal Immigrants’


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 24, 2018)

Frightened, classless little city slicker slitty licker 
You are what you eat


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 24, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



The working class should support "profits" BECAUSE profit trickles up not down!  You liberals seem to think that businesses run by determining what the owner wants to make and then whatever is left over "trickles down" to the people who work for the business!  I'm sorry but that's not the way things happen!  If I own a business I hire workers and I pay them a wage that they and I agree on BEFORE a single dime of profit goes into my pocket.  I pay them even if I don't make a profit.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 24, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Far left know nothing about business and nothing about much at all but Feel Everything.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 24, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



Whenever someone uses the term "trickle down economics" it tells me that they never studied economics in college and they have zero business experience!  You might as well hold up a sign that reads "I'm clueless about how businesses work!"


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I could have sworn you wingnuts were saying a business owner has the right to not serve anyone they please?
> ...


Republicans have forfeited the standing to lecture anyone on decency.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I could have sworn you wingnuts were saying a business owner has the right to not serve anyone they please?
> ...


And what would that be? Not eating at her restaurant? What else?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> The owners made their bed and now get to sleep in it.  See if they are still in business a year from now.


In what way are they going to ‘sleep in it’?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Perhaps........perhaps not...........time will tell..........but they opened up Pandora...........it's on them........


What’s on them? Are you threatening violence?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Ok, Grampa. You’re agreeing with me that Sarah Huckabilly wasn’t accosted, correct? That’s a start.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


So you haven’t claimed that Sander’s party was thrown out, or Neilson’s party was thrown out?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I was never a big Stacey Keach fan.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

Ok, I just went and read the OP again. This is false, or a lie:



tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of *his* restaurant ... on moral grounds.



Her party wasn’t kicked out, and really, neither was Sarah. The owner asked if *she* could speak to Sarah in private. They went outside and the owner said she would prefer not to serve her. Sarah said fine, I’ll go.

The owner talked to her predominantly queer staff beforehand, and they told her they were uncomfortable serving her.

This is also false, or a lie:



tyroneweaver said:


> This is the second time this week someone from the Trump Administration was drummed out of a restaurant. Earlier this week Homeland Sec;urity Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen was booted from a Mexican restaurant near The White House.




Neither Nielsen or her party was booted from the restaurant. They left of their own choice.


2-for-2 in the false/lying there, tyroneweaver. What do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

JBvM said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> ...


Wingnut Todd Starnes today:





Wingnut Todd Starnes when it was Biden:


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> I think everyone should follow the law.  So, if they can't come here legally, they shouldn't come here.



Should misdemeanors be prosecuted over felonies?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 24, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


False. He called immigrants vermin and animals.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



I never called them vermin, I call them what they are illegal immigrants, as far as Sessions I really don’t care what he says. So let’s get the BS out of the way.

They entered into the US illegally, they paid a Coyote to sneak in and probably paid between $4,000 to $10,000 to get smuggled in, you risked your wife and children’s lives, the Coyotes will take kids and traffic them, the have raped the wives and children, they have even killed those that paid the money, they have used the families as mules. They can’t get jobs legally, unscrupulous employers can exploit them further by low wages, poor work conditions and possibly getting stiffed for their work. Now, after they get caught being here illegally they want asylum? 

Why didn’t they come to the US border apply for asylum immediately? The process takes six months and two hearings, so the claim for asylum is only because they got caught, also the United States is under no obligation to grant asylum. Also making it tougher to come here illegally will deter others and hopefully spare the families of the high risk of coming here. 

Maybe  we can drive or fly them to the Canadian border and then you can openly welcome illegal immigrants and get a fresh start, also Canada is a much better country than the United States, at least that is what many Canadians will tell me.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 24, 2018)

JBvM said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> ...



And the business is wrong for doing so, just as wrong, bigoted, ignorant and stupid as the nuts from the Red Barn.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 25, 2018)

JBvM said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > History will show who's correct on this one........
> ...




Idk, but I know what side you're on: The Derp side.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 25, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps........perhaps not...........time will tell..........but they opened up Pandora...........it's on them........
> ...


LOL
Drama Queen.

The violent equation is purely leftist


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Of course we do we are workers. You suddenly care about us?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


What’s coming? Blame yourself. You were it’s cheerle


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


What does infest mean?


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2018)

I hope that the turdbrain owner has to close her restaurant due to a lack of customers for being so stupid to listen to the filthy queer in the kitchen that was butthurt.  That level of stupidity needs to be punished.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 25, 2018)

Can you imagine if this happened to Michelle Obama?
The entire states of CA, NY and WA would empty out to protests.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 25, 2018)

The owner of the Red Hen was way too into politics.  We're all still people and Sarah has as much right as anyone to an actual life, enjoying a meal with friends, spending time relaxing with family.   In that part of Virginia, which is just nasty with politicos, I think the vast majority of people must realize that.  It's like Fairfield County, Connecticut.  You see someone famous and pretend they're just another neighbor.  Let them breathe.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 25, 2018)

The left loves institutional discrimination. They love it when they can use it to forward their agenda.
It is funny, however, that a member of the government is a victim of their own discrimination policies


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2018)

OldLady said:


> The owner of the Red Hen was way too into politics.  We're all still people and Sarah has as much right as anyone to an actual life, enjoying a meal with friends, spending time relaxing with family.   In that part of Virginia, which is just nasty with politicos, I think the vast majority of people must realize that.  It's like Fairfield County, Connecticut.  You see someone famous and pretend they're just another neighbor.  Let them breathe.


Sarah has openly supported the rights of businesses to deny service to gays

That restaurant had gay employees  who wanted to deny service to her

One of life’s little ironies


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The owner of the Red Hen was way too into politics.  We're all still people and Sarah has as much right as anyone to an actual life, enjoying a meal with friends, spending time relaxing with family.   In that part of Virginia, which is just nasty with politicos, I think the vast majority of people must realize that.  It's like Fairfield County, Connecticut.  You see someone famous and pretend they're just another neighbor.  Let them breathe.
> ...


Institutional discrimination isnt ironic, you bigoted bedwetter.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Hey Huck Sanders....you reap what you sow

It is in that Bible you love so much


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You are such a hypocrite.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The owner of the Red Hen was way too into politics.  We're all still people and Sarah has as much right as anyone to an actual life, enjoying a meal with friends, spending time relaxing with family.   In that part of Virginia, which is just nasty with politicos, I think the vast majority of people must realize that.  It's like Fairfield County, Connecticut.  You see someone famous and pretend they're just another neighbor.  Let them breathe.
> ...


I heard someone on CSPAN yesterday who had an interesting perspective on this.  He said he hoped it would help Sarah realize what it feels like to be denied access just for being who you are, like all the minorities that have been shut out either directly or more discretely.

Think it might give her a little understanding of what she upholds?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 25, 2018)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Hey! Glass half full!


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 25, 2018)

complete sarcasm, silly rabbit


----------



## OldLady (Jun 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> complete sarcasm, silly rabbit


Me?  I don't see why that comment would need to be sarcastic.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2018)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You would think it would cause some inward reflection

But she sold out her values a year ago when she agreed to lie on behalf of Trump


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Sanders is a hypocrite if she objects to being denied service


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You are a hypocrite. On most issues.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 25, 2018)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I support a business owner's right to be a bigot.

Then, what I would like to see is this kind of thing be a teachable moment, from which can learn and improve things a bit.

But it appears we're not interested in either teachable moments or in improving things.

We just want to beat the other guys.
.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 25, 2018)

"The Red Hen Restaurant should focus more on cleaning its filthy canopies, doors and windows (badly needs a paint job) rather than refusing to serve a fine person like Sarah Huckabee Sanders. I always had a rule, if a restaurant is dirty on the outside, it is dirty on the inside!" - President Trump


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Name one


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Public Accommodation laws.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "The Red Hen Restaurant should focus more on cleaning its filthy canopies, doors and windows (badly needs a paint job) rather than refusing to serve a fine person like Sarah Huckabee Sanders. I always had a rule, if a restaurant is dirty on the outside, it is dirty on the inside!" - President Trump


Trump is so superficial


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hypocrites on both sides, the right is hypocritical for being upset because she was denied service and the left is hypocritical for saying it is justified. And so it goes, day by day the left and right nuts being stupid.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


How am I a hypocrite?

My position is that sanders has openly supported the right of a business to deny service to gays for any reason.  There were gay employees in that business who objected serving her

I say she got what she deserves


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 25, 2018)

Red Hen absolutely had the right to intolerantly refuse to serve Huckabee. we also have the right to never eat there, advertise their bigotry, and make sure everyone knows that their owner is a backwards-thinking intolerant leftist who is afraid of opposing ideas!


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 25, 2018)

^^ That too.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 25, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Hypocrites on both sides, the right is hypocritical for being upset because she was denied service and the left is hypocritical for saying it is justified. And so it goes, day by day the left and right nuts being stupid.



Actually both sides are going nuts because of the USSC declaring that JUST LGBT are protected behaviors, immune from majority rule.  And they did this citing the 14th Amendment which promises equal footing for all behaviors necessarily once one gains foothold like it did (illegally) in 2015.  Hence this drama unfolding.  Can a religion object to just one set of behaviors but not others?  Who decides which?  Just 5 people on the Supreme Court, depending on which behaviors they like and which they don't?

That's the damage the Supreme Court can do to a country by not shelving their bias.  When you cut favors for friends at the Highest Court, without thinking what the precedent will do, using voodoo-justice and subjective favoritism, things begin to unravel in the civil arena.  BIGLY.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 25, 2018)

OldLady said:


> The owner of the Red Hen was way too into politics.  We're all still people and Sarah has as much right as anyone to an actual life, enjoying a meal with friends, spending time relaxing with family.   In that part of Virginia, which is just nasty with politicos, I think the vast majority of people must realize that.  It's like Fairfield County, Connecticut.  You see someone famous and pretend they're just another neighbor.  Let them breathe.


Problem old is that politics has become a team sport'  anyone  on the other side is bashed whether right or wrong There will be dems that defend the POS's removal  All that does is get Repubs  even more angry


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 25, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Problem old is that politics has become a team sport'  anyone  on the other side is bashed whether right or wrong There will be dems that defend the POS's removal  All that does is get Repubs  even more angry



The referees are the USSC.  And their fuckup is directly responsible for this legal rats nest.  See my last post.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Ok, fine. What did you mean by "it’s on them"?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 25, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I heard someone on CSPAN yesterday who had an interesting perspective on this. He said *he hoped it would help Sarah realize what it feels like to be denied access just for being who you are*,


This is false. As Heather McGhee said very well:

*"There’s a difference between discriminating against someone for who they are and judging someone for what they do"*


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 25, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Red Hen absolutely had the right to intolerantly refuse to serve Huckabee. we also have the right to never eat there, advertise their bigotry, and make sure everyone knows that their owner is a backwards-thinking intolerant leftist who is afraid of opposing ideas!


Fascism is more than an "opposing idea".


----------



## JBvM (Jun 25, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...





Synthaholic said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


 Yes, especially the religious right


Funny thing happened on the way to truth

You people celebrated when Joe Biden was turned away from a place of business


*Radford bakery that turned Biden away sells out of 'freedom cookies*

*Radford bakery that turned Biden away sells out of 'freedom cookies'*

*and it got lost in the craziness of that week, but there is one thread that jumped right out of usmb into my screen*

*Furious Over You Didnt Build That, Small Biz Owner Shuts Store Door on Biden*
*Funny what kind of breadcrumbs you people leave behind*


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 25, 2018)

OldLady said:


> The owner of the Red Hen was way too into politics.  We're all still people and Sarah has as much right as anyone to an actual life, enjoying a meal with friends, spending time relaxing with family.   In that part of Virginia, which is just nasty with politicos, I think the vast majority of people must realize that.  It's like Fairfield County, Connecticut.  You see someone famous and pretend they're just another neighbor.  Let them breathe.


Political affiliation needs to be a protected class. Just like your sex, race, religion, queerness, handicap, etc.  it’s all part of what you are and no one deserves this restaurant bullshit that has  suddenly sprung to life


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 25, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The owner of the Red Hen was way too into politics.  We're all still people and Sarah has as much right as anyone to an actual life, enjoying a meal with friends, spending time relaxing with family.   In that part of Virginia, which is just nasty with politicos, I think the vast majority of people must realize that.  It's like Fairfield County, Connecticut.  You see someone famous and pretend they're just another neighbor.  Let them breathe.
> ...


Or, retain the right to refuse service to anyone on moral grounds.

It can't be both.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 25, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Political affiliation needs to be a protected class. Just like your sex, race, religion, queerness, handicap, etc.  it’s all part of what you are and no one deserves this restaurant bullshit that has  suddenly sprung to life



I disagree.  Soon everything will be a protected class, and we will then have government and the courts dictating on everything from our hair color, to how many breaths we can take a day.  

We also have private property rights.  The restaurant owner had EVERY RIGHT to tell Sanders to leave.  However, people also have a right to comment, and not patronize her business.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 25, 2018)

Comment From their FB page:

According to Virginia Department of Health’s Inspection database, Red Hen has had multiple health code violations since opening: two critical violations in 2014 and one priority violation in 2017.

The 2014 critical violations, dated April 8, dealt with storage of raw beef and dating issues with packaging. Red Hen was sited for storing raw beef above ready-to-eat food in one refrigerator unit, and storing thawing meat above cookie bars in another refrigerator. Red Hen was also cited for not properly labeling ready-to-eat grits in the refrigerator. Both violations were corrected at the time.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 25, 2018)

guess what, Trump administration people: NO PEACE, NO SLEEP FOR YOU! NO PEACE, NO SLEEP!

you're already getting your butt kicked out of restaurants, and you ain't seen nothin yet. we're gonna stay the course and we're gonna defeat you. and tell Jeff Sessions that God is on OUR side!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 25, 2018)

Tilly said:


> View attachment 201040
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only 3 violations in 4 years?  That is actually kinda impressive.  Here in Amarillo, once a week, the local news tells us how the eateries that were inspected that week did on their health inspections.  Some of those places had more than 5 violations in just one inspection!  

And, because I worked in the bar/restaurant business, I had to go through those inspections as well.  If it is something small that can be corrected at the time of the inspection, they will note it, and that you corrected it when you found out about it.  It won't count against your overall grade, but it will be noted.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 25, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Political affiliation needs to be a protected class. Just like your sex, race, religion, queerness, handicap, etc.  it’s all part of what you are and no one deserves this restaurant bullshit that has  suddenly sprung to life
> ...


There are many illegalities committed when you ask someone to leave your business because they are black,Muslim, female, handicapped, queer, etc.  Because you own it Does Not Mean you can do absolutely what you wish with it


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2018)

Sanders was politely informed that the things she says are offensive to her employees and they do not wish to serve her


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> [Q
> Sarah has openly supported the rights of businesses to deny service to gays
> 
> That restaurant had gay employees  who wanted to deny service to her
> ...


 
So has the Supreme Court you fucking moron.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Issa said:


> She is a pig and she should be treated as one. I would not welcome her or any trump supporter into my business. And I'm not even a liberal....sick and tired of the fake conservatives....no compassion, bunch of liars and crooks.



You're not a liberal?  You're not a business owner either....what a shock.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Sanders was politely informed that the things she says are offensive to her employees and they do not wish to serve her


Politely inform Al Sharpton that he must leave because you do not like what he thinks, says and believes and you will have WWIII on your hands
One way street of liberal ideology in Full display


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2018)

Flash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...


Wrong again Skippy


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 25, 2018)

Flash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...



You didn't really read the ruling that the USSC did on the baker, did you?  Because if you had, you would have seen that the ruling is for the BAKER CASE ONLY AND HAS NO BEARING ON OTHER CASES THAT MAY COME UP.  

No, the USSC did not rule in favor of discriminating against gays.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2018)

Tilly said:


> View attachment 201040
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh? You have a link to their report?


----------



## impuretrash (Jun 25, 2018)

What did Sanders ever say to piss off degenerate trannies and faggots?


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 201040
> ...


There’s actually no evidence of any such violations. All there is, is s photograph some conservative took of a piece of paper after printing out the violations they claim were really by the Department of Health.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 25, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> What did Sanders ever say to piss off degenerate trannies and faggots?


She was charged in California for improper use of pronouns.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 25, 2018)

Faun said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Even if it is fake, I can tell you that only 3 violations in 4 years is pretty freaking good.  I worked as a bartender/cook for a biker bar here in Amarillo, and I can tell you that under their grading, you could have up to 5 violations that are correctable on the spot, and still get a pretty decent grade.  This place had 2 that were corrected on site (no violation), and one major one that obviously was corrected or else they wouldn't still be in business.  

Nope, this is a made up outrage because they are pissed Sanders got kicked out.


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You failed to realize that the ruling found in favor of a guy that refused to cater a queer wedding meaning he was justified in the discrimination against the queer shitheads

That case will be used for precedent in other cases.

However, that has nothing to do with the point that I made that the queer in the restaurant and the stupid hate mongering Moon Bat manager were fucking assholes for not accommodating a family dinner for no other reason than divisive hate politics.

If you filthy ass Liberals cared as much about intelligent successful women like Sarah who are working to make this country great again as you do your fudge packing queer buddies then maybe you would be a little more civilized.


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Would you eat in a restaurant where the staff didn't even know that chicken needs to be cooked to 165F?   Because if you did you would stand a good chance of getting the shits something fierce.  No thank you for me.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 25, 2018)

Flash said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No, I wouldn't eat at a place that doesn't train their staff properly.  And, I can tell you that EVERY place I ever worked as a short order cook put me through anywhere from 3 days to a weeks worth of training. 

But that isn't what this is about.  It is about the allegations of health code violations.  All total, there were 3.  One was a major one but was obviously corrected because they are still in business, and the other 2 were minor violations that were corrected on the spot.  

Interestingly enough, Trump's Mar a Lago resort has had 78 violations in 3 years.  Red Hen has only had 3 over a 4 year period.

Trump slams Red Hen for being 'filthy,' but Mar-a-Lago was cited 78 times in 3 years

*Trump slams Red Hen for being 'filthy.' Inspectors found no violations but Mar-a-Lago was cited 78 times in three years *

President Trump lashes out at a Virginia restaurant that refused to serve White House press secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders.
Trump says the Red Hen restaurant is "filthy" and "badly needs a paint job."
Critics were quick to point out that some of the president's own establishments have not performed well in their own inspections.
The Associated Press found the president's Mar-a-Lago resort in Florida was cited 78 times over three years for health code violations, including cooking staff not washing their hands and the “accumulation of black/green mold-like substance” on an ice machine.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 25, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the supreme court says they can do just what they did….
> ...



There is no violation. PA Laws don't  protect common whores with political affiliations.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 25, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> What did Sanders ever say to piss off degenerate trannies and faggots?



Can I see a menu please?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 25, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


The topic.......the OP.........the Red Hen...........

There will be blow back because of this unless you live in fantasy land.......People will protest them and boycott them.......left will probably go there to eat.......Only time will tell the outcome of that................and a new CHAOS crisis will begin as usual.

In Florida..........Republican .......think Attorney General was threatened just for going to a movie.  Had to be escorted out by the police.
They are openly protesting at someone else's home.........Think Miller............

And the Lunatic from California Maxine Water Head is openly telling supporters to harass Republicans........to the Point of INCITING VIOLENCE.......

It is IDIOCY................and if they keep throwing gas on the flames it will explode............Reps are supposed to be the ones trying to calm the storm......not thrown gasoline on a tender box.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Democraps never change.....


----------



## del (Jun 25, 2018)

more snowmelt in this thread than vail in july.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Democrats have become domestic terrorists......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 25, 2018)

del said:


> more snowmelt in this thread than vail in july.


Do you approve of Maxine Waters openly stating to confront Trump officials in public.......Bragged about harassing officials at their own home.........Bragging about chasing people out of restaurants.....

Or will you continue the standard Trolling without offering a opinion to what Maxine is doing......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 25, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Yes they have.......They are inciting violence again........just like BLM...............led to burning down cities........and paid protesters to incite violence at Trump Rallies...............

They are VERMIN.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 25, 2018)

"In 2012, a baker refused to serve Joe Biden. VP candidate Paul Ryan brought him to a rally."


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You have any evidence they don’t serve conservatives? Or are you just being stupid again?


----------



## EGR one (Jun 25, 2018)

Issa said:


> Political aside...and just by looking at sanders would you trust her? She got that mean bitchy naggy face. And to top it all she is a liar that lies for a liar. Fick her obese ass, she needs a diet, they did her a favor.



Class will always out itself.  I wonder if your folks know they bred and raised an asshole?  Have a nice day.


----------



## EGR one (Jun 25, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> 
> Will visit this restuarant the next time I am in Alexandria....for sure!  BIG TIP!



Save your dimes.  Remember, they require shoes and shirts.


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You are wrong Moon Bat.

That ruling set the precedent.  Here is an example just today.


.  RELIGIOUS FREEDOM WIN: SCOTUS Invalidates Ruling Against Christian Florist
*RELIGIOUS FREEDOM WIN: SCOTUS Invalidates Ruling Against Christian Florist *

On Monday, the Supreme Court ruled that a Washington state court would have to reconsider its ruling against a florist who served a gay couple for over ten years but would not do their wedding flowers. The Supreme Court’s decision was catalyzed by their ruling in the Masterpiece Cakeshop case in which they ruled for Colorado baker Jack Phillips.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 25, 2018)

Faun said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Given your sig..............why the hell would we give a damn what you think on anything..........Mr. Mueller..........dug anything up......or are you now looking to see if he stole Milk Money as a kid.


----------



## EGR one (Jun 25, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, I went to the website of this place, and it's an independent little place, and is not part of a chain.  You guys said that the baker could refuse service to anyone they wanted because of moral beliefs, so why can't the owner of this restaurant do the same?



It can do the same, and it did do the same.  I fully support the restaurants right to refuse service.  I also fully condemn their idiotic use of that right.  Insulting anyone simply because you can, indicates serious character flaws.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 25, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Of course we do we are workers. You suddenly care about us?



  Collecting a welfare check, paid for out of the wages of others who do real work, and have their earnings taxed to support your worthless parasitic ass, does not make you a worker.


----------



## EGR one (Jun 25, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Lets start at the top, and I will type slowly.  Separating children from parents has been happening for the past two administrations.  Bush did it, and Obama did it.  You loons didn't seem to get your panties in a wad until Trump did it.

Separating children from parents happens every time a single parent, with children, is arrested in this country and has been going one for at least two hundred years.  You have never seemed to get your knickers snagged over that fact.  Perhaps because these are American citizens and not illegal aliens?  

Obviously your outrage is as false as your political agenda.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 25, 2018)

EGR one said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Sanders says restaurant owner in Virginia told her to leave
> ...



Not a problem....Barney.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 25, 2018)

EGR one said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I went to the website of this place, and it's an independent little place, and is not part of a chain.  You guys said that the baker could refuse service to anyone they wanted because of moral beliefs, so why can't the owner of this restaurant do the same?
> ...



It has motivated trump supporters.  It was an error in judgement....but it was their right.

Anytime you give trump a reason to launch narcissistic...insulting Tweets....civility and class loses.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2018)

EGR one said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Yes it happened under Obama and Bush
But it happened when parents were charged in serious crimes 

Trump institutionalized it to where everyone found across the border has committed a serious crime 

Even though that crime is the equivalent of trespassing


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



So just to make this clear, you are demanding completely open borders with zero controls on who comes into our home?

I assume you don't have a front door on your trailer, and nothing on the windows to impede all who decide to move into your home, right?

Otherwise you are a reeking fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



democrats have chosen to lie about that. If you correct them in their lies, Maxine Waters will demand violence against you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




Take the Challenge Comrade. Use ACTION to show where your heart is.

The Mi Casa Es Su Casa Project.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Not yet comrade, but if you Communists do this, you can show us all..

The Mi Casa Es Su Casa Project.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Now...Vlad trump wants to curtail due process...Our Country is tittering on the edge of Autocracy.  It appears the only institutions standing in the way is a group of Poodles called the GOP Congress and the Judicial system.

The Press needs to keep reporting what a scumball this man is.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jun 25, 2018)

Timmy said:


> What happened to free speech ?!  What happened to letting businesses serve whomever they want ?


_None of us are stating that the government should force the restaurant to serve particular people. We, the people, however, also have the right to vote with our wallets, and thus are allowed to boycott restaurants that we don't agree with, as well as announce our displeasure. When making a political statement, like these people just did, a restaurant risks this sort of backlash._

_In short, one of the major differences between the right and the left is that the left prefers to destroy things and throw fits while screaming for the government to infringe on one's rights, while the right prefers to just stop conducting business with the entities in question. The fact that you can't tell the difference only confirms why you're a leftist._


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 25, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to free speech ?!  What happened to letting businesses serve whomever they want ?
> ...



You really REALLY don't know what u are talking about.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 25, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Of course we do we are workers. You suddenly care about us?
> ...


I probably make more than you shit head


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jun 25, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


_And you really don't know how to make your point, since you're providing no citations or counter points to support your assertion. Likely because you don't have any._

_I'd also like to point out that "you" is a word, not a letter, however I'd like to assure you that you're not disappointing anyone, we know what you expect from you._


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 25, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Collecting a welfare check, paid for out of the wages of others who do real work, and have their earnings taxed to support your worthless parasitic ass, does not make you a worker.
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


LOL 

Poor snowflake, what does that have to do with Sanders being ushered out of a restaurant? Other than that, I couldn’t give a shit about your hurt feelings.


----------



## hunarcy (Jun 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



to spread or swarm in or over in a troublesome manner.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 26, 2018)

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Here's a quarter call someone who cares.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 26, 2018)

when you deny one person's liberty because you don't like what they say, then we are all losing our liberty over that


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 26, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



So noted....Now u sober up so u can type without encircling yourself. U know what I mean?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> when you deny one person's liberty because you don't like what they say, then we are all losing our liberty over that



Free speech has consequences.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > when you deny one person's liberty because you don't like what they say, then we are all losing our liberty over that
> ...



As it is with actions.  Miller whispered in trump's ear..."Let's separate children from their parents as they cross the border."  Of course...the Great Orange Leader nearly wet his pants with excitement.  He will be loved by all and the bleeding hearts will have to suck it up.

What happened? The policy was a major clusterf*ck and he  had to sign an EO to correct the huge mistake.  

While I do not agree with the owner of the Red Hen asking Ms. Alternative Facts to leave...it was her right.  That being said....no one suffered emotion damage.  No one was barred from seeing their family.  The worst wound was one of embarrassment and public ridicule.  

The difference in the two instances should be quite clear.  And no one knows if or when these kids will be reunited with their parents.  It bares a striking resemblance to the Nazi separation of Jewish families in 1930'x Germany.  The policy was born of ignorance and hate.  Those are right up the alley of the Torturer in Chief.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 26, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Tell us what you think unaccompanied minor means.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jun 26, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


_Oh look, still no counterpoints or citations. I guess you're completely okay with making posts which have no content whatsoever. Your lack of an argument only reinforces the conclusion that you can't make one._


----------



## hazlnut (Jun 26, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
> 
> The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members."
> 
> ...




Sarah is a vile repulsive woman who makes a living defending the indefensible.

It sounds like it was handled appropriately.  -- I find you and your boss disgusting, please leave my place of business.  No civil rights issue, just you make me sick, now good-bye.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > when you deny one person's liberty because you don't like what they say, then we are all losing our liberty over that
> ...



Stalking people in public settings has consequences also. It's gonna turn out ugly..


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


She was not stalked
She was politely asked to leave


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 26, 2018)

Red Hen owner Stephanie Wilkinson stalked Sarah Sanders

Start at 1:30


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 26, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Red Hen owner Stephanie Wilkinson stalked Sarah Sanders
> 
> Start at 1:30




What's interesting is that Gov. Huckabee said that the party went across the street to a different restaurant.

However if you look at Google Street view there is no restaurant across the street from the Red Hen.

(The Red Hen is at an intersection, there is no restaurant across from either adjoining street.  So personnaly I don't believe his story until there is some verification.)


.>>>>


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 26, 2018)

WorldWatcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Red Hen owner Stephanie Wilkinson stalked Sarah Sanders
> ...



You know, I have a hard time believing Huckabee about this.  Why?  Several reasons.  First one being is that he's her father, so he's gonna stick up for his daughter (even lie if necessary).  

Second one is that there is no YouTube video of the incident.  I mean, in this video happy age where everyone records damn near everything because almost everyone's phone has a video camera, you would think that SOMEONE would have taken video of it to put up on the 'net.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 26, 2018)

Google Maps

Within a block there are 2 restaurants......hardly out of walking distance........Not sure of parking there.......I don't doubt the Gov.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 26, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Google Maps
> 
> Within a block there are 2 restaurants......hardly out of walking distance........Not sure of parking there.......I don't doubt the Gov.




Not "within a block", I've looked.  It's a block away and across an intersection.


Her Dad said across the street.  Not a block down and across the street.

I take her Dad with a grain of salt without confirmation.  If the shouting and protesting occurred like her Dad said, you would think their would be confirmation reporting.

However I've seen nothing beyond stories that repeat what her Dad said.


.>>>>


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 26, 2018)

WorldWatcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Google Maps
> ...


A block to the Hayward isn't a long walk......Not a big block.........I don't find that too big a stretch of the legs....


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 26, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> A block to the Hayward isn't a long walk......Not a big block.........I don't find that too big a stretch of the legs....




I didn't say it was a big stretch of the legs.  Her dad said across the street and their was protesting and yelling going on.  Fact is there is not restaurant across the street.

However ALL media (including Fox and Beibart (sp?)) are silent on confirming such a protest even happened.  The only reporting I've seen has been stories to report on what her Dad said.


.>>>>


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 26, 2018)

WorldWatcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > A block to the Hayward isn't a long walk......Not a big block.........I don't find that too big a stretch of the legs....
> ...


About 120 feet....or so to that other restaurant........across the street doesn't have to be literal................The way the parking it could have been across from the car they drove in..........google earth it.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 26, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> About 120 feet....or so to that other restaurant........across the street doesn't have to be literal................The way the parking it could have been across from the car they drove in..........google earth it.




I did, Bistro on Main is the closest restaurant and is 364 feet away.

Over well a football field away.  Hardly across the street.

Again, if yelling and protesting occurred, how come no confirming reports?  With smart phones being used by so many people you would think that someone would have snapped a picture or taken a video and forwarded it to the media.  Fox alone would have snapped it up.


.>>>>


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


She's kicking yer ass, dude. Give up. LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 26, 2018)

WorldWatcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > About 120 feet....or so to that other restaurant........across the street doesn't have to be literal................The way the parking it could have been across from the car they drove in..........google earth it.
> ...


Have no clue........maybe someone cell phoned it and haven't released it.......within the same block another restaurant....but google earth will not let you walk down the side street behind the Red Hen.  LOL


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Maybe people DID try to post what they saw but the MSM and liberal owned bullshit sites like FB refused to allow it to air.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 26, 2018)

Gracie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...


I don't doubt Mike Huckabee for a second..........others maybe.........not him.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I have no reason to doubt him, myself.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 26, 2018)

Libbies let’s not deflect and quibble about being chased to the 2nd restaurant when being given the boot at the First one is classless and reprehensible enough


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 26, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> 
> The restaurants are complicit in this bullshit because they ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN rather than removing the people acting like unhinged lunatics.
> 
> Let these establishments know what you think. Call them, boycott them.


So business's should not be able to kick out customers?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 26, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > The left is completely out of control and has now reduced themselves to the childish behavior of disrupting Republicans at eating establishments.
> ...


We don't say that...........that's kind of your side's attack machine..........

We just say, "Actions have consequences"..............You can't force anyone to eat there.  LOL


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 26, 2018)

WorldWatcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > About 120 feet....or so to that other restaurant........across the street doesn't have to be literal................The way the parking it could have been across from the car they drove in..........google earth it.
> ...


They interviewed the owner of the restaurant where the family eventually ate. He did not disclose the distance.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 26, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


OMFG...........The family of Sanders was allowed to eat somewhere.............The NERVE............Perhaps they can get the BLM to burn the place down......

How dare they?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Her party was staked across the street
And that’s a fact


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The rest of the family got stalked when they walked across the street to another restaurant. A flash mob showed up with protest slogans and signs to interrupt the dinner of the HHS secretary. THAT is stalking. Not free speech. Not just accidental contact. 

Border Patrol, ICE agent personal info is getting distributed by Antifa, Pam Bondi run out of movie. A US House member's family threatened.  You want confrontation? Aunt Maxine's "get in their faces"?  It's gonna lead to Civil War. And the Red Hen will be a historical monument to that war.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jun 26, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


_As a matter of fact, I don't just think so, I know so. At this point you've replied to me three times without providing any sort of argument, this is because you feel compelled to reply, but you have nothing of substance to reply WITH._

_So, yes, all evidence points to you having no argument. I'll make it easier for you by just accepting your admission of defeat right now. I'd say "good game", but this wasn't a debate, just you failtrolling. _


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 26, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...


He didn't want anything to do with it. He's just some guy who owns a restaurant. People came in, he seated them, and all of a sudden there's a few loons standing out front chanting. He was hosing off the sidewalk and shaking his head like, "Why me?"


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 26, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Crazy people in this world...........Wasn't good enough to say not my Restaurant.............but they had to harass them again........

Then they wonder why we tell them where to stick their views...........Brain damage.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 26, 2018)

Another consideration, how cruel is it to separate Sanders from her cheeseburgers? She must be going through withdrawals.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 26, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Another consideration, how cruel is it to separate Sanders from her cheeseburgers? She must be going through withdrawals.


Awe..........


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 26, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Have no clue........maybe someone cell phoned it and haven't released it.......within the same block another restaurant....but google earth will not let you walk down the side street behind the Red Hen.  LOL



Didn't have any problems locating restaurants in the vicinity of the Red Hen using Google Maps street view.


.>>>>


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Red Hen owner Stephanie Wilkinson stalked Sarah Sanders
> 
> Start at 1:30


I don't believe I've heard anyone but Mike Huckabee levy such a charge. Not Sanders ... not any family member Huckabee claims was harassed.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 26, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> They interviewed the owner of the restaurant where the family eventually ate. He did not disclose the distance.




See there is this thing called Google Maps, it will show you the restaurants in a given area.  There are no restaurants across the street from the Red Hen.

And please link to this "interview" "they" had with the owner of the other restaurant.  That will tell us the name of the restaurant and indicate whether (s)he confirms that the owner and other from the Red Hen followed the Sander's party and protested with shouting outside.

Your link to a reputable news source confirming Sander's Dad's story would be appreciated.  Not just a link to a story repeating what Sarah's Dad claims.


.>>>>


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jun 26, 2018)

WorldWatcher said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > They interviewed the owner of the restaurant where the family eventually ate. He did not disclose the distance.
> ...


I'm not looking up something I saw on TV. I don't even know the guy's name or the restaurant. I doubt that he gave it. He was very reticent to talk about it and had a mic shoved in his face.

Or not, if you need a link to believe it.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 26, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> I'm not looking up something I saw on TV. I don't even know the guy's name or the restaurant. I doubt that he gave it. He was very reticent to talk about it and had a mic shoved in his face.
> 
> Or not, if you need a link to believe it.



Not surprised that you wouldn't back up your claim.

.>>>>


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Yes it happened under Obama and Bush
> But it happened when parents were charged in serious crimes
> 
> Trump institutionalized it to where everyone found across the border has committed a serious crime
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it happened under Obama and Bush
> ...




It would be true if they were us citizens..

The war is starting and we didn't even want it


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


False.

But what about Jared?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You are starting  a war..that we don't even  want to fight  , this is going  to get ugly.. pull off the men , or people  are going to get hurt..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 27, 2018)

Step down..


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 27, 2018)

Well done !!

Co-owner of The Red Hen steps down as executive director of Main Street Lexington



> *LEXINGTON, Va. (WDBJ7) —* Stephanie Wilkinson has chosen to resign as executive director of Main Street Lexington.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 27, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



So actions have consequences- like when a baker refuses to bake someone a cake......or like when a restaurant refuses to serve someone?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 27, 2018)

WorldWatcher said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > They interviewed the owner of the restaurant where the family eventually ate. He did not disclose the distance.
> ...



There's 4 next street over. Either North or West. Learn to use the tools. Brew Ridge Taps, Pronto, Mano Taqueria, and Southern Inn,  And stop making excuses. If only you were this skeptical of the shit meal you consume from the main stream media everyday, you wouldn't look this stupid or desperate....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 27, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



So, which story do we believe?  Because originally the story was saying Sanders was kicked out, then followed out onto the sidewalk where they shouted at her from across the street in front of the Red Hen at the other place she went to.

Now?  We find out that there is no restaurant across the street, but there are 4 of them a whole street over.  If they were shouting at Sanders from the sidewalk in front of the Red Hen, they would have to shout REALLY loud to have it carry a block away.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 27, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> There's 4 next street over. Either North or West. Learn to use the tools. Brew Ridge Taps, Pronto, Mano Taqueria, and Southern Inn,  And stop making excuses. If only you were this skeptical of the shit meal you consume from the main stream media everyday, you wouldn't look this stupid or desperate....



Maybe you should listen to Sarah's Dad when he said that the group went across the street to another restaurant.  No restaurant exists across the street.

When there have been plenty of outlets repeating what her Dad said.  However where are the interviews with the protesters that followed them, the wait staff of the new restaurant, the owner of the new restaurant?  In this day and age where everyone carriers a smartphone with photo and video capabilities - not one person in the mob, not one person in the Sander's party, not one other customer, not one of the wait staff thought to take a picture of someone protesting in the street?

Try not drinking the kookaid and thinking for yourself for a change.

I'm fully willing to accept it did happen.  But there needs to be some third party confirmation of the story Sarah's father tried to spin.


.>>>>


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 27, 2018)

WorldWatcher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > There's 4 next street over. Either North or West. Learn to use the tools. Brew Ridge Taps, Pronto, Mano Taqueria, and Southern Inn,  And stop making excuses. If only you were this skeptical of the shit meal you consume from the main stream media everyday, you wouldn't look this stupid or desperate....
> ...



That is another reason I don't trust what Huckabee said about Sanders.  Someone on this thread said to check Google maps, and I did.

Like I said, if they were standing in front of the Red Hen and shouting at Sanders as she walked into another restaurant, they would have to have some powerful lungs and large voices to be heard a block away.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 28, 2018)

The big picture: Yelp is the new battleground for political warfare

*The big picture: Yelp is the new battleground for political warfare*

*With the press of a button, users can remotely post reviews of businesses or rate them with low star counts when they are embroiled in media controversies. The Red Hen in Lexington, VA is the most recent victim of this behavior, receiving 15,000 false reviews after the restaurant asked White House Press Secretary Sarah Sanders to leave the restaurant.

Why it matters: When these illegitimate postings take over, they have a real impact on businesses. Meanwhile, the regulation of reviews falls on the shoulders of companies like Yelp, which have been criticized for not doing enough to banish fake posts from their sites.

*


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 28, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Google Maps
> 
> Within a block there are 2 restaurants......hardly out of walking distance........Not sure of parking there.......I don't doubt the Gov.



You should doubt  the Gov.  He has gone full-on propagandist, as his MS13/Pelosi insanity shows.


----------

